# The Gagetown Thread- Merged



## 30 for 30

Just curious to know what people think of Gagetown compared to other bases. I havne‘t been to a base east of Quebec. In summer, does it boil? Is St. John a decent town? Fill me in.

Cheers.


----------



## Garett

Well I‘ve lived here since I was 1 so I guess I can tell you my opinion of the place but I can‘t really compare it to another place.  As far as the base goes its alright I guess.  They just sunk a ton of cash into the gym if you‘re into that.  As for the training area its really big.  It can be +30 degrees in one part of the base and like +10 in another.  Theres also swamps on the side of hills.  

Fredericton is actually closer to Gagetown then Saint John.  Saint John is an hour away and Fredericton 15 minutes.  Moncton is 2 hours away.  Fredericton isn‘t all that bad of a place.  Its a hell of a lot better then Pembrook/Petawawa.  Fredericton is a smaller Kingston from what I‘ve heard.  I was born in Kingston but haven‘t spent much time there.  Fredericton is a University town so the composition of the population changes with the time of year.  If you go to the bars in the summer its full of army hair cuts.  The rest of the year its they‘re full of students.  I don‘t know what else to say.  If you have any more specific questions I can probably answer them.


----------



## Veterans son

Hello everyone:
Is anyone stationed at Gagetown currently?
My father's name has been engraved on Sappers Wall at CFB Gagetown and
I was hoping someone could take a photo of his name on the wall for me please.
His name is William H. Higney and he served in the CF for 31 years with the Engineers. 

Thank you!

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## aesop081

I'm currently on course in Winnipeg but i go back to gagetown in March.  If you havent gotten any help by then with this , i will do it for you, no problem.  I was an sapper for 11 years so it would be my pleasure......

UBIQUE


----------



## Veterans son

Aesop081

Thank you for your reply as it is appreciated!
My family and myself are proud of my father and to have a photo of his name
on Sappers Wall would be great!

Sincerely,
Mike Higney
son of Cpl. William Higney, CD RCE


----------



## ark

Maybe you can try to directly contact the Engineering branch in Gagetown?

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/cfb_gagetown/branch_e.asp


----------



## tree hugger

I work at the engineering school.  I'll take a picture for you!


----------



## Bartok5

If Tree Hugger falls through (and I doubt that he will), drop me a line and I'll take care of you.  I work next door to CFSME at J-7 and have a digi-cam.


----------



## Veterans son

Thank you so much to all those who replied to my request regarding my father's name on Sappers Wall!
It will be great to have the photo and having his name engraved on the wall
is a fitting tribute to Dad.

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## 043

Hey all,

Any scoop of year round fishing opportunities in Gagetown?


----------



## aesop081

Sorry Mike, i was at CFSME for 3 years and never went fishing !  Maybe on the St-John river near caton's island.  Thats where we got for the PBO course's FTX.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Bunch of guys at work ice fish.  One fellow pulled a five foot, fifty pound bass out of the St John a few summers ago (or something similarly huge).  So yeah there is year round fishing.  But you have to buy an ice fishing licence.  I think the summer licence runs from 1 Apr to 30 Oct.


----------



## Franko

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Bunch of guys at work ice fish.   One fellow pulled a five foot, fifty pound bass out of the St John.....



I lived in NB for most of my life and was posted to Gagetown for 7 years, fishing since I could stand up......

I have never seen nor heard of a bass that size ever being caught.....  :

Now as for good fishing holes......Welsford is pretty good, so is Grand lake...there is a channel on the western shore that was deep enough for pike and pickerel....lots of bass too.

For deep water, try the Northumberland Straight near Shediac....good mackerel. There is also Fundy.

As for in the training area...try near the Hibernia hide in the eastern part of the area. Just south near a bridge go down stream about 200m and there is good Rainbow and Brown trout. Sometimes there is Salmon....better have a licence.

For excellent salmon....try the Marimichi near Chatham...a place called Deep Hole.   

Good luck

Regards


----------



## AmmoTech90

Well not being an avid fisherman it looks like a bass to me.  I see it every day on his coffee cup and if its not five feet long its pretty damn close.  I will ask him tomorrow what it was and get back to you.


----------



## muskrat89

There have been some huge striped bass, as well as sturgeon make their way up the St. John River. Good ice fishing in the Minto area. Wait until you catch a burbot - hideous looking things!

Franko - ever see a magazine called The Maritime Sportsman, way back then? I used to write for them. Been on staff for a few of the Labatt's Bass tournaments, also


----------



## 043

Thanks fellas, keep the comments coming! I am likely posted to CFSME this summer and I am dreading it after living in Pet for the past 12 yrs. Just bought a 16.5" boat and man, I don't want to leave it sitting in the driveway if you know what I mean?


----------



## AmmoTech90

There's lots of spots for fishing.  There's a marina with a boat launch right in Oromocto, or you can go out to Geary and put in at the Green Bridge.  That was recently burnt down so now you have to go out to Rusagonis and to get to the boat launch there.
So,
Within 10 minutes of base you have the Oromocto and St. John Rivers.  Within 20 minutes you have Grand Lake.  Within 45 minutes you have Grand Bay and St John (Bay of Fundy).  From Gagetown no where in the province is more than five hours away so you've also got the Restigouche and Miramichi areas 2 to 4 hours to the north.  I've also seen people fishing in Swan Lake/Creek which is the waterway that runs into the St John is used for Bridging/Boat Op training so you'll probably get to see that.


----------



## Franko

The ol' Swan Lake is dead troops......ever seen the bottom?   

Regards


----------



## thorbahn

I'm going to be doing SQ and MQ (arty trades course) this summer, and was just wondering what people had to say about CFB Gagetown for doing courses. The quarters, the food, etc.


----------



## perry

I've done all my courses in Gagetown and several taskings there as well and I always enjoyed it. The quarters are something to be desired M-5 seems to be designed from a cell block building but you'll be on course anyway so all you should worry about is having a bed to sleep in at night. As for the food, years ago the food used to be hit an miss just depending on the day of the week, now with the new mess H-33 the food has improved.Just a tip if your going to the field in Gagetown get some bug coils and a bug net you'll need them in the summer months.


----------



## thorbahn

Hmm..I wonder how they'd feel about me having such "goonchy kit" (stuff I wasn't issued).


----------



## Garett

There isn't much to do in Gagetown, if you don't have a car consider bringing a bike if you have one.

As far as non-issue kit goes, that varies from Coy to Coy and from Pl to Pl.  If it stands out then it could be an issue.  I've been a course officer at AATC for over a year now.  We let thins like 64 Pat rucksacks, stealth suits and jungle boots go in the field.  When it comes to Special Forces type kit, thats where you start to get into a grey zone.  Don't expect to be allowed to wear whatever you want and don't tell anyone that I told you you could use any of the above items.


----------



## Meridian

"But CAPTAIN..... (whiney voice)... This Officer who said he was a Course officer here told me on army.ca that I could wear me jungle boots!"

I can just see it now.


----------



## Garett

#1 Principle of Leadership = CYA..............cover your ass


----------



## George Wallace

thorbahn said:
			
		

> Hmm..I wonder how they'd feel about me having such "goonchy kit" (stuff I wasn't issued).



Just don't arrive with a set of golf clubs and tennis racket.


----------



## PJ D-Dog

CFB Gagetown is a magical place.  If you have or can bring a vehicle, do so.  You're about 20 minutes from Fredericton which is not too bad for a New Brunswick city.  Oromocto, on the other hand, is dull as dish water.  There is not much to do there, mostly a bedroom community.

As for gear for the field, be sure to bring warm stuff.  I remember being on my FOO course in 1992 and freezing at night in Hersey impact area in the middle of July.  Bring your combat gloves (don't assume you won't need them) and I always brought my wooley pooly sweater (or something of the like) since it would keep me warm on cool damp summer nights.

A bug bar and a lot of bug juice is essential because the mosquito factory in the training area will eat you alive.  I don't know much about M-5 or M minus five, as we used to call it after it first opened.  I stood duty there a few times but I lived in the Sgts shacks, so I couldn't tell you much more.  It does look like a prison.  Good luck.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## GIJANE

W Bty? Arty school?...Just got my posting message, off to Gagetown i am, wondering if anyone here is out there  ;D


Jane


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

I was posted there in 95/96, you better learn to play pepper.


----------



## elscotto937

From what I remember, most weekends are free however, you are in the field most of the rest of the time. Somewhere around 200 days+ a year...more bullets than you will ever see in a Regiment, but less of the tactics(co-operation with the supported arms)


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

Whats your job for W Battery if you know, good size base, hope you have a car...


----------



## GIJANE

cbt arms sub tech said:
			
		

> Whats your job for W Battery if you know, good size base, hope you have a car...



Yea thanks, I've been there before, anyway my message stated OP Sig but I'm not holding my breath, i spent a summer in W Bty so i know all about the field, i have an OT also so hopefully my time there will be short.

Jane


----------



## shadow

Any good places nearby to de-stress during some time off while on CAP?  Gagetown or Fredricton...
Thanks!


----------



## the 48th regulator

the camelot I hear is wicked for that....


Spas...Gagetown???....well I guess anything is possible....

dileas

tess


----------



## Gunner98

The Camelot is ancient history and the Hill Top isn't what it use to be.  Can't say I saw or heard of any escapades at spas last time I was there in Feb/Mar 05.  Many great British types pubs in downtown Freddie.

411 shows:
Applied Therapeutic Massage Clinic
Merle Norman & Day Spa
On the Pond Lodge & Spa
Can't vouch for any of them though.


----------



## Chilly

Tess 

      The Camelot has been closed for a while now - about a year now!!!

Shadow 

      There are too many to write out (over a page in the Yellow Pages of ads and listings) just take a look in the phone book when you get here.   If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Gramps

There was a "Gentleman's Club" but when I lived there I remember it being raided and shut down. It seem the police frown upon prostitution and drug dealing in the city. Cheers.


----------



## shadow

Thanks, I'm not going there, but I have a friend who is doing CAP and thought a nice birthday gift would be a gift certificate for a massage or something...  I doubt she would want to go to a gentlemen's club  ha ha


----------



## the 48th regulator

:'(



> The Camelot has been closed for a while now - about a year now!!!



goes to show how long since I have been in the fish bowl...

dileas

tess


----------



## Gramps

"Thanks, I'm not going there, but I have a friend who is doing CAP and thought a nice birthday gift would be a gift certificate for a massage or something...  I doubt she would want to go to a gentlemen's club  ha ha"

Okay this is a prime example of my misinterpreting people's statements. Cheers.


----------



## Goober

I'll be doing my dp1 June 16th, then off to W battery for 3 weeks in the field to support a course.


----------



## Thompson_JM

To Misquote Freud "Sometimes a Massage is just a massage.." ;D


----------



## TCBF

Book a room at the Sheraton - west end of Fredsville, south bank of the St John river.  Hot tub, Sauna, outdoor pool with full patio on a nice day, long walking trail starts near hotel.  You know the drill.


----------



## Bomber for Life

Good posting, they are by far the best technical Batt in the country due to all the field time. It is a great posting.


----------



## Gunner

I have to agree that it is a good posting from most that I have spoken to.  I know enjoyed my time in Gagetown while on courses/TD but I've never lived there.

Good Luck.


----------



## aesop081

You could not pay me enough to go back there.........3 years was 3 too much  :-X


----------



## muskrat89

I used to do every summer in CFBG. I did numerous callouts with W Bty and/or the School - as a Det 2 I/C and Det Comd. Got my Milipac Crse with W Bty, as well as Det 2 I/C course...


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I bought my girlfriend a spa treatment for Christmas here: http://www.wellnessclinic.biz/.  The lady was very nice and we got spoiled, I had found the coupon for it online at http://www.radiopriceclub.com  Lots of great Oromocto area deals to be found there.  We had an enjoyable "couples" treatment and I recommend that spot to anyone needing to relax.


----------



## Joe Gunner

What are a bunch of army guys lookin for spa's for anyhow?

Go to Dolan's downtown freddy...Great Irish pub. Higher class ladies, more expensve drinks and reat live music.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Try contacting the Military Family Resource Centre in Gagetown, someone there should be able to recommend a place:

http://www.mfrcgagetown.nb.ca/


----------



## shadow

Joe Gunner said:
			
		

> What are a bunch of army guys lookin for spa's for anyhow?



Dude!!
I'm a girl.... and so is my friend!!!


----------



## shadow

OK OK  thanks for the input guys.  Sorry if some of you think it's gay.  I'm not from Gagetown, and never been so I thought I'd ask.
Anyway, this thread can end.  If anyone else has any good places to recommend, PM me.  Then we can all get on with our lives!!


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

Howdy,

A buddy of mine is posted in New Brunswick for the duration of the summer, and I'd like to send him a little something something on a surprise account. I have looked into the postal services of the Gagetown website and it asks for the following information to be on all outgoing packages:

SN, Rank, Initials and Surname
Unit
Canadian Forces Base/Area Support Unit Gagetown
PO Box 17000 Stn Forces
Oromocto NB E2V 4J5

Could somebody please tell me what SN stands for, and how I would go about finding his SN?

Thanks,

Lindsay.


----------



## wotan

SN stands for Service Number.  It is an alpha character followed by eight numbers, like so: X11 222 333.  Best way to find it out is to just ask him.


----------



## Guardian

The website may say that, but in reality the SN isn't necessary at all. Rank and name will be sufficient, plus all the physical address information you quoted.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

So if I provided them with as much information as I possibly could, and ship it anyways, they'll do their best to track him down?

Also, it asks for the unit. Are they refering to the unit that he works out of locally (Vancouver), or the unit that he is working out of over in Gagetown?


----------



## McG

I'd stay away from "Canadian Forces Base/Area Support Unit Gagetown" for fear of it getting lost while looking for someone in the ASU with the name of your addressee.  Just use "CFB Gagetown."



			
				MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Also, it asks for the unit. Are they refering to the unit that he works out of locally (Vancouver), or the unit that he is working out of over in Gagetown?


This would refer to the unit or school that he is with in Gagetown.


			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> The website may say that, but in reality the SN isn't necessary at all. Rank and name will be sufficient, plus all the physical address information you quoted.


Dangerous if there is anyone else out there with the same name & rank.  At least use the last three from the SN.


----------



## GIJANE

MCG said:
			
		

> I'd stay away from "Canadian Forces Base/Area Support Unit Gagetown" for fear of it getting lost while looking for someone in the ASU with the name of your addressee.   Just use "CFB Gagetown."
> This would refer to the unit or school that he is with in Gagetown.Dangerous if there is anyone else out there with the same name & rank.  At least use the last three from the SN.



I agree, when i was a reservist there was another soldier in my company with the same rank, last name AND initials as me! At least the last 3 numbers would be a safe bet.

Jane


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Send him an IMP in the mail as you heard he was hungry.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

He's hungry alright, but not for an IMP. I don't even have the slightest what an IMP is.

Qu'est ce-que c'est?


----------



## paracowboy

where are you? Vancouver, right? Where's your buddy stationed out of? Talk to the BOS there, they may very well have a system already in place.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

IMP is what soldier eat in the field.  Individual meal package (or something like that).  His buddies will laugh there ass off.


----------



## dw_1984

The "Unit" would be where he is being employed in Gagetown and not his home unit in Vancover (ie. Infanty School, Canadian Forces School of Military Engineering, 2RCR, etc).  Also try to list sub-units as well to be more specific (ie. Reserve Engineer Training Squadron).


----------



## Infanteer

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> He's hungry alright, but not for an IMP.



Hungry for what then?

If it's pictures, you have to post them here....


----------



## paracowboy

anyway, what could he possibly need? It's not like he's deployed overseas. He's still in Canada! I'm sure he can suck it up for a few weeks.


----------



## Marauder

Send him some hand lotion then, to cut down on the chapping. Or maybe some Nair to get that hair off his palms. Of course, he may have already gone to Oromocto to scratch that itch if it's gotten bad enough. Heh.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

CFL: If you were given a rock face for every time you had an ingenious idea, you'd be able to recreate the Canadian Rocky Mountains! I have another buddy posted in Wainwright, Alberta, I should send him an IMP. He'd get a kick out of that. Any idea of where I could track one down? If I contacted any local unit, would they have some handy?

Overseas, or not, a man still has needs. I sent him a "handy girl", some lubrication, and a little dvd of obscene images to get the wheels moving.


----------



## q_1966

if you asked him or another person you know in cadets/military, you might be able to get portions of the IMP (IE: Some bread, a dessert etc.) if your lucky he/she might be able to score you a whole IMP, but they cost about $30 for one boxed meal.


----------



## Thompson_JM

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Overseas, or not, a man still has needs. I sent him a "handy girl", some lubrication, and a little dvd of obscene images to get the wheels moving.



This is definatly a keeper!  ;D

esiest way to find out the mailling addy is to just ask, that way you wont get any discrepencies and you wont have to worry about the base commander accidentally getting your "care" package


----------



## thorbahn

I was wondering if there was a public swimming pool at or around CFB Gagetown. I find swimming is a great way to relax/relieve stress/cool down/get a little PT.


----------



## swanita

Now, I haven't been to gagetown in a few years....but there's a pool in the gym & there used to be a pool near the front gate behind what used to be bleachers & the canex.  Not entirely sure if that one is still there, but the pool in the gym should still have their pool.


----------



## perry

To my knowledge both pools are still in use.


----------



## Slim

The pool in the gym is (or was, at least) quite nice and rather large...I learned to scub dive in it prior to my first open water diive...In fact the whole gym was quite good when i was last there. (1996)

Cheers

Slim


----------



## thorbahn

Do you recall if it's the kind of place where you can just walk in and swim on your free time or it would have to scheduled, or there's certain hours?


----------



## Slim

Well...Its like any community pool. Everyone has to share. There will be certain times where swimming lessons will be taking place. There will be times when the CF will have booked it for specialized activities (such as dive courses) and then there will be times where the pool will be open to the members of the base for an "open" swim.

Slim


----------



## plattypuss

The Gagetown indoor pool schedule can be found on the CTC - PSP website, if you have access to the DIN it can be found at the following link.

http://www.pspgagetown.nb.ca/AQUPoolSchedule.html
http://www.pspgagetown.nb.ca/AQUPoolSchedule.html

If you're not military there is a fee to use the pool unless you are a member of the Rec Association. The summer pool behind the CANEX is not open yet but should open sometime in July I believe.


----------



## Benoit

Hey this is a question for anybody serving with the 2 RCR in gagetown new brunswick. I was just woundering what it was like living in gagetown I heard that it wasnt to bad becasue freddy was close by plus halifax is only 3 hours away. anyways any input would be nice


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Halifax is alot more than 3 hours pal.
Im not RCR but ive done a few courses in gagetown.Halifax is more like 5 hours+.
Fredericton is a 20 minute drive maybe? Cheap if you get a few boys together to pitch in for the cab =p
Its not all that bad I guess, no.


----------



## mover1

Gagetown is awesome. Close to Fredericton and easy to lose yourself in one of the markets or Restaurants in the down town.. .. The university means a fresh new crop of cuties for you young guys and the 20/20 club has tons to offer for you big game hunters with cougar licences. Being the only metropolis for miles around it means it draws a fair share of people from the outer communities as well. Freddy is only 20 minutes from the base. Halifax is close enough to get to for a weekend get away. 

Already hitched and have a girlfriend who is a little on the self couscous side then relax.... Take her to the Oromocto mall. Its full up fatties and the ones who aren't are pregnant. Hell even my wife wants to move there. 

Go to Gagetown Have fun and relax. 
While in gagetown be sure to stay at the Oromocto hotel with is spacious rooms ample wild life and weekly, hourly and monthly rates. 
Never to fear if you parlez francais les nouveau Brunswick is bilingual and has a Canadian Tire near the base to fix your Chevy Cavalier. (aka the Quebec Ferrari)

So go to gagetown have fun and relax.


----------



## Horse_Soldier

mover1 said:
			
		

> Gagetown is awesome.



Funny.... that's not quite how I remember it  ;D  Must be old age setting in.


----------



## honestyrules

Benoit,

Mover1 gave some good info about Gagetown, but FORGET ABOUT  OROMOCTO HOTEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is bad now, they don't clean the room, don't pick up the garbage...
For an hotel, Fredericton is the way to go these days...


----------



## mover1

Dude when I mentioned wild lfe at the Oromoscow Hotel I was refering to the roaches silverfish earwigs, crabs, lice............


----------



## honestyrules

Seen! Sorry, my mistake!


----------



## Springroll

mover1 said:
			
		

> Dude when I mentioned wild lfe at the Oromoscow Hotel I was refering to the roaches silverfish earwigs, crabs, lice............



I know where I am NOT going unless I carry I mighty big can of RAID...hehehe   ;D


----------



## Garett

I currently live in Oromocto and grew up in Fredericton.

Its not a bad place but a car is essential.  Oromocto has everything you ned to survive, but no where to have fun since the demise of the Camelot.  Fredericton is about a 20 minute drive but Frederictonians have a bit of a love-hate relationship with the military.  They love our money going into the economy but they hate to see us there speding it.  Its not that bad, but most of the quality chicks are into bars not hooks if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gunner

> but no where to have fun since the demise of the Camelot.


    :crybaby:

What about the Hilltop?


----------



## scottyeH?

mover1 said:
			
		

> The university means a fresh new crop of cuties for you young guys and the 20/20 club has tons to offer for you big game hunters with cougar licences.



rofl, that had to be the funnest reply i've ever seen  :crybaby:


----------



## Zombie

I've been thinking of driving my car from Toronto to Gagetown after BMQ for my trades training. Will I have an opportunity to do this? Is it worth it, or not really necessary to have a car there?


----------



## swanita

Not entirely sure if you'll be able, check with your orderly room. But it's worth it if you'll be there for quite a while as spending money on taxis to get to Fredericton is a pain in the you know what. Yes, in my opinion, having a car in gagetown is worth it. May i suggest going with someone, as safety & give yourself a brake from driving.  Hope this helps!! 

FYI, I was staff there in 1999 & I had a blast. However I had a lot of leeway as staff.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL

It depend's on your situation with your course and what quarters your in. I was there in 2003 and the kitchen and canex were a ways, having my car there paid off.


----------



## honestyrules

As fellow members mentionned, it is great to have a car down here because Oromocto provides you with the basics only. Nice restaurants, bars, clothing stores...ALL in Fredericton.


Oromocto :-fast food, Canex, grocery stores, gas bars ,Griffins pub ,base theater, schools, that's it!

My two cents


----------



## perry

Don't forget Tim Hortons and Luna's Pizza haha


----------



## aesop081

Perry said:
			
		

> Luna's Pizza haha



The 8-figure grid pizza delivery joint........


----------



## perry

actually Restigouche Rd is the highlight of oromocto. :


----------



## Zombie

Looks like I'll drive if I can. Will I be able to (if I'm there for 043 training - 20 weeks, maybe SQ as well, another 10)?


----------



## honestyrules

You should try to bring your car to St-Jean in the first place ,because when you're done basic training, they put troops on the bus or "duty van" the next day. I don't think they'll let you go back to Toronto to get your car and stuff, you know!

So if your ride is already in St-Jean, you leave with it and that's all. St-Jean to Gagetown is a +-12 hours ride, so they will expect you to show up the same day or to report the next morning to accomodations (to get your key for your room and stuff).


----------



## Zombie

delavan said:
			
		

> You should try to bring your car to St-Jean in the first place ,because when you're done basic training, they put troops on the bus or "duty van" the next day. I don't think they'll let you go back to Toronto to get your car and stuff, you know!
> 
> So if your ride is already in St-Jean, you leave with it and that's all. St-Jean to Gagetown is a +-12 hours ride, so they will expect you to show up the same day or to report the next morning to accomodations (to get your key for your room and stuff).



I was under the impression there is 2 weeks of Driver Training in Borden between BMQ and SQ. I guess once things become a little more clear I'll decide.


----------



## honestyrules

Well ,I don't know your case ,but "basic driver wheel course" is given on most bases and you don't need to be in Borden to learn how to drive a MLVW or LSVW.

But anyway, take care and have fun!


----------



## Zombie

delavan said:
			
		

> Well ,I don't know your case ,but "basic driver wheel course" is given on most bases and you don't need to be in Borden to learn how to drive a MLVW or LSVW.
> 
> But anyway, take care and have fun!



According to the info given by the CFRC and on the recruiting website for Combat Engineers, the driver training is in Borden. However, looking at it again, it's after BMQ and SQ not between them as I stated earlier.


----------



## ab136

I just received word last week that I will be posted to Gagetown following BMQ.  I am looking for information about Gagetown PMQ's or the housing market in Oramocto.  I have read some pretty horrifying PMQ stories on this forum and I am really hoping Gagetown my be the exception.

I realize there is a Homefront thread about these kind of things but I figured since I am going to be Air Force I'll take a chance and post here, and hope someone from the base sees it.


----------



## George Wallace

I might suggest, that seeing as you are probably within a few hours drive of Gagetown/Oromocto, that you drive down and have a look.  The Home Front Forums do have a lot on Military housing and the availability of apartments or real estate in most areas.  I am sorry that there is as yet no Thread as yet dedicated solely to Gagetown, Oromocto or Fredericton, but then there are also the MLS sites which most of us use when getting posted to a new location for stuff like that.  For Real Estate questions, try one of the MLS sites.  Re Max, Century 21, and all the rest of the major Realtors use these sites to advertise their sales.  I will let you do your own search of what you think is pertinant.


----------



## ab136

Thanks George!


----------



## CdnArtyWife

also, if you go to themilitarylife.com (an online support community of CF spouses and members) there are PMQ reviews there and I know that there are some for Gagetown as I personally have submitted one...as have one of my closer friends.

Besides that, if you pm or email me, I am certainly willing to give you some info about PMQs here....

you could also contact Paulette Vance, the Welcome, Information and Referral Coordinator at the MFRC at mfrcgage@rogers.com or 422-2000-3402 and ask her to send you a posting package....she is a wealth of knowlege.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 025

Hey, just got the call today, I'm going to gagetown! course starts nov 4 but they are flying me out on oct 31 (im in lodnon ontario) apparently i am a recruit school bypass because i used to be in the reserves so now im off to get my moc training i think.. he wasnt exactly clear on that lol. 

  I was just wondering what people who have been there thought about the base and the areas around the base for when u get time off..

thanks


----------



## aesop081

Sweetwaters...... >


Gagetown hey ? Better you than me

CHIMO !


----------



## George Wallace

Let's just say...If your best friend stood at one end of Camp and you stood at the other and they dropped a Nuke in the middle; you'd both survive.   ;D


----------



## Armoured Signaller

Amen to that, George, spent Ex Venom Strike in Gagetown back in 1995.  Damn, that is one hell of a training area.  Correct me if I am wrong, Gagetown is the largest base/training area in the Commonwealth, right?  At least that is what I have been told, 1/8th the size of New Brunswick.


----------



## Gramps

The best part about Sweetwaters is the Chicken Kabob stand on the sidewalk out in front of the main doors. It has been seven years since I lived there and I still crave them to this day.


----------



## the 48th regulator

> Let's just say...If your best friend stood at one end of Camp and you stood at the other and they dropped a Nuke in the middle; you'd both survive.



So would the mosquitoes, sand files, rain, mud, and evil instructors......

dileas

tess


----------



## Gramps

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> So would the mosquitoes, sand files, rain, mud, and evil instructors......
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Don't forget the Bears now.


----------



## George Wallace

Armoured Signaller said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong, Gagetown is the largest base/training area in the Commonwealth, right?



Gagetown is the largest "Training Area" in the British Commonwealth.   CFB Shuffield is actually larger area wise, but much of it is closed to Training (DRES has large portions that can not be used, except for their purposes.)


----------



## George Wallace

Gramps said:
			
		

> The best part about Sweetwaters is the Chicken Kabob stand on the sidewalk out in front of the main doors. It has been seven years since I lived there and I still crave them to this day.


Hey....what about Greco Donairs?

And the Fredericton Market on Saturdays for the best Samoasas in the world.   ;D


----------



## Gramps

I can get Greco here but I did forget about the Market and those Samosas, damn those were good too.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Search page - (i'm sure everyone can find it by now)

Search words - gagetown

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/247.0.html

Search words - gagetown oromocto

Hits include: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31990.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29052.0.html


----------



## patt

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hey....what about Greco Donairs?



Yum greco donairs are awsome! but id recommend Jungle jims for wings and such!


----------



## camochick

awww you boys are making me homesick. They have a jungle jims here in west ed and it's crap. Nothing like the maritimes. And the kabob stand with the poutine, mmmmmmmm i wanna go home hehe. Aesop, you loved sweets and you know it. Basically there is nothing to do in the area but drink and .....well you'll see. Just watch out, there are some sketchy women out there hehe good luck.  >


----------



## D-n-A

camochick said:
			
		

> awww you boys are making me homesick. They have a jungle jims here in west ed and it's crap.



Surprised? Most of the stuff they got in that mall sucks either that or its a rip off, everything is really overpriced there.


----------



## 025

oh well.. now im really excited!  :-\ 

     Any suggestions for when i get a weekend off??? its too far away from home for me to visit family, so ill be bummin around base i guess


----------



## Gramps

If you are looking to go into Fredericton for the day or evening and you cant find a ride, most taxi companies will give you a return fare rate. Last time I did this it was $40.00 return from the base to downtown and back but I would only imagine it has gone up a bit since then, after all that was 10 years ago.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

The routine that I settled into on various courses there for weekends off was to spend Friday night in the mess and then crash.  We'd get up late on Saturday and then head into Fredericton as a group mid-day (the organized ones did their laundry Saturday morning).  Taking a cab as a group will keep your costs down.  We'd tour around the malls (Regent and Fredericton?) up top and then have dinner somewhere.  Take in a movie and then head for the bars.  Fredericton is a bit spread out, and you'll probably end up taking cabs in town as well.  There are plenty of bars (I was always partial to the Rogue and the UNBC Social Club).   

Just remember that you have to get home and the cab is 20 bucks (the cabbies will want the money up front).  Stay as a group.  Some guys got hotels but thats up to you.

You can also venture farther afield to places like Saint John and Moncton.

Have fun.


----------



## armyvern

Hey there 025....
I'll be seeing you in Clothing Stores when you come through for your kit issue. Ask for me. When is your course end date? If you need a lift home, the family and I will be heading up to the out-laws for Christmas up the road in Cookstown so we can get you up and back if you wish. Gagtown's great...you'll have a blast. You'll learn Freddy inside and out by the time you're done!!  ;D


----------



## camochick

Few words of advice. Stay away from sweetwaters and Nicky Z's. If you do, make sure you get your prescription for penicillin asap hehe. >


----------



## 025

hey armyverm, im not sure when my course end date is, i am schedualed to go into the recruiting center here in london on the 27th to get sworn in, i imagine thats when i will be getting all the details about whats going on.. ask for you? whats your name? haha. i'm Len Wilson so lets see if u n i run into each other.. 

  thats alot guys for the suggestions, sounds like fredricton is the place to be..


----------



## armyvern

025

e-mail sent.

Vern


----------



## Danjanou

Ah Sweetwaters, that brings back memories of a misspent youth. I was there when it opened in 1988 and may have been the first poor troopie from Gagetown to discover it by accident, staggering down the road from that other den of ill repute, the Cosmo on a Saturday night. It didn't stay unknown for long though.  (God do I feel old :'().

Re the expensive cab back after a night of debauchery. A trick we came up with was to RV at the all night Burger King at the top of the hill (is it still there?). Anyone looking for a ride home staggered there and hung around until you had 3-4 guys to split a cab back to base.


----------



## 025

sorry vern, no email received.. ljwilson07@hotmail.com


----------



## ROB14

I spent this past summer in Gagetown.

Only advice is if your not 19 or can not get a "proper" ID then weekends off will suck.  

So buy a portible DVD player


----------



## Franko

I was posted there from 1988-2001.....   :

Fire away.

Regards


----------



## kimmie

> but no where to have fun since the demise of the Camelot


 Are you serious...the demise. PLEASE...since that place shut down it's been a godsend. What a piece of work the girls in there were. And on that note...there was never anywhere any fun to hang out in O-Town. Ewwwww...... Spend your extra $$ and cab it to Freddy and hit Sweets. We love to see you guys coming....I married an airforce guy I met at Sweets. God, to be 24 again and go back. I miss it......wah.... :crybaby: :-[ :'( I much higher educational value for your $$ as well with the big bars in Freddy. IMHO


----------



## kimmie

You guys are seriously hilarious. You're really making my homesick. I want to go back....D*** comox has no bars and since I'm a mom now kinda takes the fun out of all weekend club hopping. 





> awww you boys are making me homesick. They have a jungle jims here in west ed and it's crap. Nothing like the maritimes. And the kabob stand with the poutine, mmmmmmmm i wanna go home hehe. Aesop, you loved sweets and you know it. Basically there is nothing to do in the area but drink and .....well you'll see. Just watch out, there are some sketchy women out there hehe good luck.


 and the 





> penicillin


 you're just being silly. Camogirl, you loved it just as much as I did and no doctors appts where made. Well, maybe my roommate had a few of her conquests visiting the clinic, but NOT me. I was a good god fearing girl. HA HA HA I MISS SWEETS and THE UPPER DECK so MUCH.  :-[ Camo...let's plan a trip home....I miss the stomping grounds and I'm sure I passed you in the bar.... ;D


----------



## aesop081

Kimmie, camochick:

I dont think Fredericton/oromocto can handle the two of you going back there.


----------



## kimmie

And since I went off topic. I lived in NB most of my life...well the years that really counted anyway. Moved to Freddy in my 20's and loved it. It has been clearly stated that you need a vehicle or make friends fast with someone who does. Nothing to in Oromocto unless you want to spend all your time golfing....I hear the course is alright by east coast standards. My dh could be found there most days afterwork. 
Fredericton is THE place to head. Great times and amounts of $$ can be spent there. I was just home for a 15month visit and things are a-changin'. New restaurants, places to go, things to do. Really nice. Some hotels are more tolerant of military men and their goings on. As cheesy as it is, it's not expensive and close to malls and movies and places to eat is City Motel. The F'ton Inn is right across the street and not quite as tolerant but still really good. Nice rooms and I know they have a few really big suites if there is a group of you staying. A friend of mine and I had a suite with a sitting room(pullout couch) and a 2nd bedroom, each having their own bathrooms and I'm pretty sure they still have the "apt suite" that has a main room with 2 queen beds and then another seperate room and a central bathroom. I believe there is a kitchenette in there as well. You can easily get 4 guys or so in there. Details are kinda sketchy as it was long ago and much alcohol had been injested.  : Enjoy your time in Gage. I am desperately trying to talk dh into going back and instructing at CFSME as all my family is in NS and NB. No such luck yet....have to keep working on him. 

Good luck.  ;D


----------



## kimmie

aesop....ha ha ha......you're just a riot....    ;D It misses us and we miss it.  :'( ;D


----------



## aesop081

kimmie said:
			
		

> aesop....ha ha ha......you're just a riot....    ;D It misses us and we miss it.   :'( ;D



Camochick in   her day was the terror of freddy..........

anyways...back to your regularly scheduled topic....


----------



## armyvern

Actually, forget about the Oromocto Hotel...

We have a brand new one...jacuzzi anyone?

http://www.daysinn.com/DaysInn/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=15018&brandInfo=DI


----------



## camochick

Aesop, you shined many a bar stool at griffin's in oromocto. Which in case anyone wants to know, really isnt that bad of a bar, but alot of the local "my daddy is a WO and i'm a shackrat" types hang  out there.  >


----------



## Haggis

mover1 said:
			
		

> ... for you big game hunters with cougar licences.



One man's cougar is another man's kitten.  Something for everyone at the "Hug n' Slug". ;D


----------



## armyvern

Haggis said:
			
		

> One man's cougar is another man's kitten...



MEEOOWW!!


----------



## 025

hey, maybe one or two more thing u guys could help me out on. My flight is oct 30th or 31st and course starts on the 4th what will i be doing for those 4 days  ??? 


   Also, I am going for my occupational training (combat engineer) and I havent done any sort of reg force BMQ or SQ  they told me i was a recruit school bypass because last year  i did my reserve BMQ and SQ which was only a two month course in meaford.  SO here I am going to train with a bunch of guys fresh out of recruit school who also have 4 months of training on me.. plus my training was over a year ago.. Is this just a huge disadvantage for me or is there some sort of brighter side i should be focusing on? any ways of maybe being better prepared that i havent thought of yet?

  thanks alot guys!


----------



## armyvern

So, you're coming direct into CFSME. You'll be spending your early days clearing in, setting up your pay accounts and other fun stuff.  ;D You will also be coming over to Clothing Stores to get issued your kit, as per the kitlist, before your course begins. Don't worry...you won't be bored!!  ;D


----------



## aesop081

armyvern said:
			
		

> So, you're coming direct into CFSME. You'll be spending your early days clearing in, setting up your pay accounts and other fun stuff.   ;D You will also be coming over to Clothing Stores to get issued your kit, as per the kitlist, before your course begins. Don't worry...you won't be bored!!   ;D



Dont worry about kit.....the one guy ( everyone who has been in gagetown know who he is) at the counter will tell you "No you can't have that" anyways.  ;D

Just kidding...vern will set you up


----------



## armyvern

aesop081 said:
			
		

> ( everyone who has been in gagetown know who he is)



Starts with an S !!  ;D


----------



## aesop081

armyvern said:
			
		

> Starts with an S !!   ;D



yeah that one, *******.......you were much nicer


----------



## armyvern

aesop081 said:
			
		

> yeah that one, *******.......you were much nicer



 ;D Gee thanks...I'm always nice!! No favourites here. If you're entitled you get it. That much less for us to count!! I'm a firm believer in the old better on someone's back than my shelf philosophy....


----------



## nurse sarah

Ah Sweets....where the girls are half dressed and the guys all have shaved heads and course t-shirts...lol. But seriously it's a pretty good time, especially with subway right next door...


----------



## 025

lol alot of talk about sweets, ill pick up a course shirt and head over soon as i land


----------



## armyvern

025 said:
			
		

> lol alot of talk about sweets, ill pick up a course shirt and head over soon as i land



Don't worry about having a hard time getting into Freddy, 99% of your course will be going in with you!!

 ;D


----------



## 025

oh no! whats the scenery like in NB?? I pray that I dont have to go all winter without snow boarding!


----------



## kimmie

You've got a couple of places....Poley Mountain(Sussex)http://www.poleymountain.com/ and Crabbe Mountain(Central Hainesville)http://www.crabbemountain.com within the province. Some other people may know of some more obscure places but those are the biggies for New Brunswick, that I know of. NB is pretty outdoorsy...not quite sure what to reccommend besides that....snow activities in the winter. As you can see from previous posts my activities involved more indoor recreation. Search NB tourism and maybe something there will pique your interest. Not sure where else to go with this...... Hope I helped in some small way.  :-\ ;D


----------



## armyvern

There is also Mont Farlagne in Edmonston.


----------



## 025

haha thanks kimmie! good to know i wont be stuck trying to get some one to pull me behind their car on my snow board  

  is gagetown really one of the biggest training areas in canada?


----------



## kimmie

Last i heard biggest in the <b>commonwealth</b>. She is a big one.  ;D


----------



## kimmie

Mind you in verifying that I came across this little tidbit of info:



> At the time of its opening in 1952, until the opening of CFB Suffield in 1971, Camp Gagetown <b>was</b> the largest military training facility in Canada and the entire British Commonwealth. It is commonly <b>misstated</b> as the largest still by most residents of Oromocto unwilling to accept the size of CFB Suffield. They claim that, due to it partially being a wildlife preserve, the military cannot use it all for training.


 from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFB_Gagetown. So now that I am thoroughly confused, I'll leave it at that.  ??? ;D


----------



## Recce41

Are You people on Drugs? Gagetown sucks, you pay 19% more taxes, people are dumb, Freddie is crap, St John should be the Capital. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. There are more FAT people, people on chit, Sorry. There is crap for the kids, a beach is 45 mins away, they have no idea how to design a hwy. O Petawawa here I come. Yes Pet is smaller, but Ièll have 300$ a month more in my pay. Gas is cheaper, Milk, bread, meat, chicken, etc is cheaper. Even Lobster is cheaper. The Maritimes is a big give me area. Give me this, Give me that.
 :evil: :tank:


----------



## nurse sarah

Yeah, it's not the most fantastic, but if you have to be here anyway...what's being cranky about it going to get you? Find something about it you like and enjoy...


----------



## armyvern

Recce41 said:
			
		

> people are dumb


Really? I'm from here. What's your IQ??



			
				Recce41 said:
			
		

> Freddie is crap, St John should be the Capital.


Freddy rocks, St John is a smelly place, and Moncton is much bigger than both by far, but guess what? Freddy is still the nice, friendly, garbage free Capital.



			
				Recce41 said:
			
		

> There are more FAT people, people on chit, Sorry.


Not any more than I have had the pleasure to experience in Petawawa.



			
				Recce41 said:
			
		

> There is crap for the kids, a beach is 45 mins away, they have no idea how to design a hwy.


Hmmm, my kids are in sports/cubs/scouts/archery/diving 4 nights a week. And do swimming/skiiing as per the season. There is lots to do (much more than they had in Petawawa), if you don't want it delivered to your very own front doorstep. And that really bad design of highway gets me to my cottage where I enjoy swimming, partying etc etc and visiting family 1 hour quicker each and every weekend. I believe it also cut the trip to Moncton from 2 hours to 1 hour.

So I guess it's all a matter of perspective. Yep we pay higher taxes, but we're not in the middle of nowhere, life after work is relaxed, kicked back, and of course there's that very friendly Maritime attitude. If you ask me...it's worth it. Niner's a T.O. boy, he absolutley prefers the lifestyle here to that of Ontario; So once again it's all a matter of perspective. Life and your postings are what you make of them, not the other way around.


----------



## George Wallace

Reply # 7



> Gagetown is the largest "Training Area" in the British Commonwealth.   CFB Shuffield is actually larger area wise, but much of it is closed to Training (DRES has large portions that can not be used, except for their purposes.



You know Recce41, Pet may have things that Gagetown doesn't, but since leaving Gagetown in 1989 when the only 4 Lane highways in NB were from Moncton to the beaches at Shediac, I would say a lot has changed.   Hwy 17 in Pet is still one of Canada's deadliest.   Since '89, NB has built 4 Lanes from the NS border to the Que border.   Ontario on the other hand has built a whole 20 km, which just makes it to the Ottawa City Limits, on Hwy 17.   Looks like ON is way behind NB in this respect.   Clear driving from Edmondston to Halifax, and bumper to bumper, 60 kph in ON.....great!

Comparisons:
Gagetown                                                                                 Petawawa

Golf Course                                                                                                Golf Course (Being sold to Civie)
Curling Rink                                                                                                Curling Rink CLOSED (No funds for upgrades)
No Camp Ground                                                                                     Camp Ground (more of a Gypsy Camp)
No Beach                                                                                                    Several Beaches
No Yacht Club                                                                                           Civie run Yacht Club
Large Training Area                                                                                  Small Training Area
Hunting and Fishing                                                                                  Hunting and Fishing
Humid Summers/Cold Winters (St John River)                              Humid Summers/Cold Winters (Ottawa River)
Snowmobile Trails                                                                                       Snowmobile Trails


Really not that much difference.   Both great places for the outdoors types.   Fredericton has more to offer than Pembroke, but Ottawa (same as Moncton and Halifax) is just down the road.   Both have Ski resorts within a couple of hours drive.   Both have lots of wildlife and bugs.   The Government sucks in both provinces and the Federal Taxman wants his blood no matter where you live.   I suppose the drive to Granny and Grandpa could vary, no matter where you live and could be a deciding tie breaker.


----------



## camochick

I like the fredericton/ oromocto area. It's safe, clean (the cleanest place I have ever been to in Canada and I have been in every province)   if you look, there are things to do and well the people are nicer, wayyyyyyyyyyy nicer ( and as for them being dumb, well i have been asked by people here in Alberta if we have running water in the maritimes, most dont even know how many provinces there are out there or even that there is any other province than NFLD) . I defected because the economy is bad and there are more opportunities out here in Alberta. But I would go back in an instant if I could afford to live there.   >


----------



## George Wallace

armyvern said:
			
		

> Quote from: Recce41 on Today at 08:24:02
> There are more FAT people, people on chit, Sorry.
> 
> Not any more than I have had the pleasure to experience in Petawawa.



Ewww!

The scariest thing in my life....Pembroke....West End Mall....Every woman and young girl in the mall was overweight.   Most were wearing Spandex or Lycra......300 lb women should not be allowed to wear spandex.....there ought to be a Law against obese people (both male and female) wearing Spandex/Lycra products in public......


----------



## Recce41

I was forced to be here. I have to drive my kids to do stuff. It sucks when out at PV, wife is also at work and the kids have to be driven. As for dumb well, ask my wife, she works in Freddie.
 For my kids, there was a beach close, cheap sports ringette/soccer/rugby, a pool that they could walk to. My kids also dislike it. The hwy thing, look at the biggest circle in Canada, the hwy exit   from St John, instead of just leaving the damn bridge, they remove it. Only one exit from the east,etc.
 Biggest thing is the 300$/month plus the cost of groceries if you don't say it BS. I'll take your money.


----------



## camochick

Come to Edmonton, you can't get a loaf of bread for less than 2 bucks. In freddy I used to get it for like 98 cents. Groceries here are way more expensive than the maritimes and the produce goes bad after a couple of days. They don't even have the screw caps for the milk (how barbaric) so it always smells like what is in the fridge.  >


----------



## Kat Stevens

Spandex is a privilege, not a right.

No screw tops on the milk?  Odd, I've lived in Alberta since 96, and never had a problem finding that level of technology in my local dairy section.  I can get a loaf of bread at the Tags store (like Irving, only not owned by the Maritime Mafia) for $1.25.  Maybe you need to look around.  When I came here it was an automatic 7% pay raise.


----------



## my72jeep

armyvern said:
			
		

> ;D Gee thanks...I'm always nice!! No favourites here. If you're entitled you get it. That much less for us to count!! I'm a firm believer in the old better on someone's back than my shelf philosophy....


Not to many of these guy's on the far side of the counter.


----------



## camochick

I meant on the cartons. Like on the juice they have the caps instead of having to open the carton. Perhaps they do have them here but not at my local convenience store. I still think it's more expensive for groceries here. Although you can get a better variety, especially if you like ethnic foods. >


----------



## my72jeep

Don't forget to get your hands on a pick any time you haft to dig in, I remember Blue mountain as having the toughest dirt in the world.


----------



## kimmie

NB will always be where I am from(Comox is my home) and I have had so many friends go through Gagetown it will always be close to my heart. Maybe that's what makes me a little biased. My hometown in Quispamsis(outside Saint John) and though SJ smells, I still love it there. I was just back there and noticed all the changes and upgrades, WOW. Don't get me wrong, I love the west coast. I am thrilled with never having to shovel snow and the coldest is gets here(daytime) is like 10 degrees. Can't really complain about that. There is lots to do if you looks(sometimes you have to look hard) but things are more expensive.....groceries, etc. And maybe being on the island factors into that. I love both coasts to death and could live on either. I am lucky to have friends here, friends from home visit, and some people I just met out here that are from home. Hopefully I can talk her into a visit soon.   So, that's my rant. And the same goes for Freddy, you just have to look for stuff and be willing to make some sacrifices if you want to do them.  ;D


----------



## armyvern

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Not to many of these guy's on the far side of the counter.



That's debateable, problem doesn't usually lie with the guy working the counter. It's usually a problem with the scales of entitlement that are determined by each trade and their ECSs. A little interesting example for you:

IAW the scales of entitlement, pers are not entitled to Gerbers until "successful completion of QL3s or Phase training." Also, IAW Scales there is no entitlement to "Safety Boots" until "successful completion of QL3s or Phase training." 

Try being on our side of the counter to explain that to endless QL3 engineers (and their Pl WOs) time after time that they are not entitled to the gerber or safety boots until they have finished their course!! I agree that this is wrong, however; it is what their trade and ECSs decided. It was not decided by the Sup Tech who only gets to work the counter and enforce the rules. But instead of writing it up properly and submitting their request for change of entitlement through their trade to the ECS, I guess it's easier to blame the guy working the counter who tells them they're not entitled.

And it is the MOCs job to address these scale problems, I as a Supply Tech totally agree that the scale is not on; However, I, as a Supply Tech, can not write up the justification for Engineer entitlement to these items, only they can substantiate with concrete examples of why they should be entitled. I go through this with every QL3 Engineer course that has come through Clothing Stores in the 2 years I have been it's supervisor, and they have yet to staff it up. Instead we get a hard time each and every course.

Try telling an Infantry guy that he really isn't entitled to a gerber until he has completed Battle School. Make sense? No. But again, they need to address the issue and fix it, I can't. 

4ESR here on base wasn't originally entitled to the SOG. Didn't make much sense with them being engineers and it being an engineering knife. I advised their RQ when the PIP came out that they had been neglected on the entitlement list, he staffed it up to the 4ESR RSM, who substantiated entitlement in writing and sent it off to NDHQ. Guess what happened? 3 days (that's 3 days) later the scale was ammended to include them. The system works, and scales change all the time, but only if the users who believe they should be entitled do their job to correct the situation. It's no point calling me about it in my office, as I will explain that I can not change a scale, only Ottawa can, with substantiation from the MOC itself.

Now, you go to the pay office. The RMS clerk pays you based on your pay entitlement scale (which is also determined by Ottawa and the Trades for spec pay etc), you ask for an extra dollar and she says no, you're not entitled to it. I'm willing to bet she doesn't get yelled at, cursed at etc (and her trade blamed for the lack of entitlement to that extra dollar) or that whoever gets told no, doesn't immediately run to their supervisor crying because they couldn't get the little something extra on their pay. Their supervisor doesn't, in turn, call the MPSS supervisor to complain that his soldier couldn't get something he wasn't entitled to in the first place. 

I really don't understand why people continue to blame the guy at the Clothing counter instead of fixing the problem, after all he is just enforcing the scale of entitlement too. The RMS clerk who decides to give out unsubstantiated extra money outside of what is entitled is subject to charge (and it's happened), so is the Supply Tech (and it's happened too!!).


----------



## 025

oh no, i dont think i  can make it through my course without my gerber   Hey, this means i wont have to sit and watch 60 of my course mates flicking the damn thing in and out all day  :rage:


----------



## Recce41

So an Engineer, that deals with Heavy Equipment does not get safety boots or gerbers? Now thats the system. Only in the Army. If the Navy and Airforce can issue them, we can. I have also found Gagetown rules are not the same as the rest of Canada. You cannot order Danners, just those Cocarrans. I had to get those to replace my danners, I cannot even wear them in the field. They have no insole. But the rest of Canada gets Danners? Even the res. get them.


----------



## armyvern

Recce41 said:
			
		

> So an Engineer, that deals with Heavy Equipment does not get safety boots or gerbers? Now thats the system. Only in the Army. If the Navy and Airforce can issue them, we can. I have also found Gagetown rules are not the same as the rest of Canada. You cannot order Danners, just those Cocarrans. I had to get those to replace my danners, I cannot even wear them in the field. They have no insole. But the rest of Canada gets Danners? Even the res. get them.



Well the scales are the same for the AF and the Navy. Basic scales. That's not the system once again, it's the trades and the ECSs (Enviornmental Chiefs of Staff), address it and it will get fixed. Perhaps the Army (or the trade) should address it then? I've been holding my breath for two years waiting already. Scales of entitlement are based on many many things, such as location, trade, trade level qualification, etc etc. Like it or not Gagetown is considered a Training Base, therefore even our entitlements within the Army itself are different, as I am sure you have already experienced with the CTS ICE and our current lack of entitlement to it.
Boots are a local contract, not national therefore there are not any national specs they meet when purchased downtown (for those of you with appropriate medical documentation that allow you to wear civilian boots in uniform). The only standard is that it must be black, appropriate for wear in uniform and resemble an issued, clothing stocked boot.
The lack of standard LPO footwear is currently being addressed by the Army Dress Committee because they are tired of watching each base purchased whatever kind of LPO footwear. Boots that you are allowed to wear on this Base may not necessarily be approved for wear on other Bases and vice versa. Ultimately, the Base CWO decides what purchased civilian footwear is acceptable for wear by the soldiers on his Base. We have a couple styles that we used to purchase here that the troops loved, but were canned after the CDS' visit last year when he sent back word to Gagetown that we were no longer to purchase those particular styles. One big one is the mesh-sided boots the troops liked to buy...no more unless the chit specifically states that they require a "mesh-sided boot for medical reasons" as the Dress Regs point out that mesh sided boots are only authorized for wear out of country (those being desert boots) and for certified medical reasons.

The dress Regs are applicable to all CF Units, unfortunately many bases do not comply with them therefore the lack of a standard across the CF. Even personnel themselves choose to dress how they feel appropraite. IE buy themselves some kind of footwear, cadpat accoutrements and napsacks of the civilian type, gloves etc and wear it around in uniform. Unless the leadership within the Bases that allow that to continue happening does something about it, there will never be a standard of dress. 

PS...we purchase other styles of boot than corcorans here at Gagetown I might add, including Danners. It depends upon what your chit states. And best of all, you get what you have tried on and chosen. We give you the paperwork, you go to Mark's or Pro-Am, try on boots, choose which ones you want, they fill in the model, size and price, you bring me back the paperwork and I buy them (If they're black, resemble an issued boot etc). So if someone chooses a style with no insoles in them etc there's not much I can do about that. You are certainly NOT restrcited to picking the corcoran. I highly recommend that if you are finding the corcorans unsuitable, you come over to D9 (get a new chit from physio if it's been more than 2 years) with your chit and we will send you back downtown to try on other boots as yours are obviously not suitable if you can't wear them in the field. I guarantee this will not be a problem. We are not monsters.

It has been my experience that the Res F tend to purchase and issue kit well outside the guidelines. They are not within my CoC, so there is not much I can do about that either. We do our best, but hey scales change daily, like I said and we have upwards of 50 different scales of entitlement we deal with daily.....no one will ever memorize them all. 

Edited to add:

In my two years here, I, and my CoC, have received many many many e-mails and letters from across Canada and Units on this Base, from Officers and men alike, Air, Navy, and Army, advisiing that they believed we provided outstanding service to them and that we were the best and most professional Clothing Stores they had ever had the pleasure of dealing with. So from my experience, I'll back up my troops here at Clothing Stores any day. I have them all printed off and they are kept in our O Gp room on 2 whirl board files. that is how my troops manage to maintain their morale at the front counter despite some of the situations they are faced with on a daily basis. I could not ask for a better crew. I am very proud of them and the work they do!!


----------



## Bloggins

Hey Gagetown isn't bad for night life. The pub on base (Griffins) has okay food and is always a good starting point for a fun evening. Most of the good places are in Freddy town. Check out Hill top on Tues, other places in town that I thought were fun are; The James Joyce pub, Sweet waters and the Rockin rodeo and if you are looking for cougars check out the 20/20. There are a bunch of other pubs in town and one or two in Ormucto. Don't pass up a chance to visit Moncton or Halifax either. However if you are going there on course you may not have as much time off as you would like. 

Cheers.

Bloggins


----------



## Cdnrecon78

Oromocto sucks, do yourself a favour get a roommate and an apt. in f'ton.


----------



## mover1

Oromocto is what you make of it. And if you think it sucks then you've never been to Shilo, 

Screw the roomate literally by. Geting a car. Getting an appartment in F'ton rent the room to some UNB hottie.

Or some fattie, that way when you marry her you will fit right into PMQ's, she can eat your field/tour pay away at McD's with kids that may or may not hold some of your DNA.


----------



## Cdnrecon78

LMFAO, thats the best logic I've heard in long time.


 ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo

Mover, you definitely have the gift of gab. I'm still laughing at your comments, but then I realized that you weren't joking and were speaking from a personal viewpoint!   :'(

Have a nice day! ;D


----------



## mover1

2 Cdo
Experience goes a long way. 

And for all you young dudes who are into a deep commited relationship. I have a word of advice.

 Look at her mom. If she is ugly then your woman will turn ugly. :-* +  :rage: =  :crybaby:

For all you guys doing the one night stand. Always Alway Always take the ugly looking chick with the deformity. That way it makes a better story to tell your buddies on Monday at PT.   :dontpanic:


----------



## 2 Cdo

The gift of gab and a good healthy dose of common sense!(Not the other dose!) Mover you have made my day again. ;D


----------



## armyvern

mover1 said:
			
		

> For all you guys doing the one night stand. Always Alway Always take the ugly looking chick with the deformity.



Mover, Should us gals start resorting to always taking the ugly guys too?? Or does it depend on their deformity?  ???

Vern


----------



## ab136

I will be posted to Gagetown after BMQ finishes in January, if everything goes good *crossing fingers and toes*.  I have a very nervous Golden Retriever.  This may be a silly question but I have to ask. When living in PMQ's in Gagetown can you hear gun fire or explosions. If so then I may have to look at medicating the dog.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

No,
When I lived there I had a Husky that was terrified of loud noises and the only time he really panicked, [and just about pulled my arm out] was one night when Oromocto had fireworks....


----------



## ab136

Ah yes Fireworks.  A specialty of our dog, she becomes a 65lb lap dog.
Thanks Bruce.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

My golden is freaked by fireworks as well - but it is about the only thing that get to him.  From the time he was a puppy (in England) we took himn everywhere - standing on busy street corners in London, trains, buses, you name it.  AS a result, he is totally unfazed by everything except fireworks and...balloons for some weird reason.

How old is your nervous nellie?


----------



## ab136

Our Golden is 7.  She is the anti-Golden. Everything they are suppose to be, she is not. Very much a loner.  Sometimes she will just disappear in the house....some quite time for herself I guess.  So quite most times you don't even know she is in the room with you. She is very protective and territorial. No one would ever sneak in our house...she would be on them!  I wouldn't trust her around kids......I wouldn't trus any dog around kids for that matter. I make her sound like a monster but she is not; she is well behaved and has never chew or ruined anything.  We have trained her and she will respond to whatever we tell me to do. Very smart.


----------



## mover1

ARMY VERN
No Girls shouldn't resort to the ugly guys. I couldn't handle all the attention  ;D
You can just keep dating the A##holes that treat you bad cheat on the side and use you more as a mother figure than the godesses that you deserve to be treated as. 

If you do want one night to remember
For ladies the deformities include,

A. high top sneakers.
B. CF Belt
C. Rugby shirt with the collar up, (and not a rugby player)
D. dog tags and shaved heads
E. Molesto moustaches
F. Mullets
G. any guy who drives a Camaro
H. Tucked in T-shirts
I. Star Trek buttons


And guys remember the line between Sex kitten and Cougar is a thin one.  So Beware less the hunter be the hunted. >


----------



## CdnArtyWife

I'm sitting here trying to figure out if I am a couger or a kitten... :-*

I'd be a hottie...but I'm married and living in the q's so I have degraded to fatty  ;D

But at least my kids that I take to McDonalds belonged to my hubby/vicitm(?) before he evne joined.

HAHA...I guess good ol O-Town just lives up to everywhere else in "small-town-maritimes" :blotto:


----------



## Danjanou

This thread is almost making me miss Gagetown.... almost.

Still have a couple of weeks vacation to use up. Almost tempted to dust off my old big game licence and book into that new Days Inn with jacuzzi for a little big cat hunting. Naah wouldn't be the same without the Camelot.


----------



## mover1

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here trying to figure out if I am a cougar or a kitten... :-*
> 
> I'd be a hottie...but I'm married and living in the q's so I have degraded to fatty   ;D
> 
> But at least my kids that I take to MMcDonald'sbelonged to my hubby/vicitm(?) before he evne joined.
> 
> HAHA...I guess good ol O-Town just lives up to everywhere else in "small-town-maritimes" :blotto:



Going on a case by case study. Please let me classify you into your proper sub species.

Are you really a fatie or not. Q living doesn't automatically come with stretch pants. 
Assuming your working with the MFRC that means you have a job or rresponsibilities You don't hang around the court cchainsmoking with your neighbour in a 3 day old mini-mouse night shirt. Squawking about your husbands WO and sneering at the lady across the street because she thinks she is better than you, when actually she has employment and a circle of friends who are likewise employed and have the same interests.

Your kids came from your hubby and you married before he joined. That means you cannot judge which kid was the result of whatever Excercise or Tour he went on. As well you probably don't equate a Combat Team Excercise and a No holds barred girls night out.

If you love your man (at time he is annoying but its ok), and you help him feel good when he is down or kick his bum when he is lazy. Do mostly anything for him (within reason of course whatever happens between you, him, a goat and the girl who works at sobeys is between you guys.) And he holds you on the high pedestal that you deserve

The you are definitely a Kitten.


----------



## armyvern

mover1 said:
			
		

> The you are definitely a Kitten.



Well Mover,
I won't lay out my case for you to assess but most cougars that I have come to meet, are really kittens at heart... 
Sometimes they just need a little persuasion or encouragement from either that which they hunt or that which they have already landed. 'Kittenism' is a two way street and a little belly rubbing can go a long ways towards turning that cougar back into the kitten she deserves to be. 

PS Are you married and where do we buy pedestals?


----------



## honestyrules

Interesting topic, but something has been overlooked!

What about the young single mothers that are all over the place in Fredericton and it's surroundings?

I know several guys that dated girls like that and most of they bought a house and got married, got kids and all that in a short amount of time.
Don't know what's going on... Too quick to be true. 
When you're single and you want to date a lady, it takes some time to find the type you prefer and doesn't mean that she is interested...

My point: there is a lot of young single mothers looking for young army dudes with a steady income, who will take care of the kids, play father with  them.

Then she'll convince the poor guy to have a baby with her, buddy say yes ,the knot is tied...

The worst thing is that a lot of guys are falling in the trap!


----------



## honestyrules

ab136,

How do know already that you'll be posted to Gagetown (4ACT) after basic?


----------



## ab136

I was told when I received my call with the offer and again when I enrolled.  Is that unusual?


----------



## camochick

I remember when i stayed with a friend in gagetown (not in the pmq's) we would sometimes hear artillery but it wasnt that loud , it was more like distant thunder and you didnt really notice it most of the time.


----------



## ab136

Thanks for the info camochick.  I am a little worried about her ???


----------



## patt

I live out in burton area, quite abit i hear the artillery fireing and sometimes i hear some small arms fire!


----------



## Gunner98

The sounds of fireworks, thunder and Artillery scare many pets, whether you are living in Shilo, Petawawa, Gagetown or Wainwright you can expect that you will encounter the frequent sounds of Artillery, machine gun and rifle fire from the ranges. A dog's hearing and sense of smell are many times greater than ours.  Fireworks and thunder are airburst sounds, whereas artillery is gernerally more of a ground shaking sounds.  Medicating the dog seems rather drastic, sensitive animals with a personality are better in many ways than aggressive, insensitive ones.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

ab136,
Yes your dog will hear noise but no louder than any city noise it may encounter. Trust me, if my scaredy-cat dog made it there for two years, .......any dog will.


----------



## ab136

Thanks guys,
Just one item on a long list of things I am worrying about. This recruiting thing is very stressfull ;D


----------



## Recce41

What the F#$%. A Goldie scared of gun firer? My big dumbie, has been out hunting for 5 yrs now. By the way, the ranges are not that loud.


----------



## armyvern

delavan said:
			
		

> Interesting topic, but something has been overlooked!
> What about the young single mothers that are all over the place in Fredericton and it's surroundings?
> I know several guys that dated girls like that and most of they bought a house and got married, got kids and all that in a short amount of time.
> Don't know what's going on... Too quick to be true.
> When you're single and you want to date a lady, it takes some time to find the type you prefer and doesn't mean that she is interested...
> My point: there is a lot of young single mothers looking for young army dudes with a steady income, who will take care of the kids, play father with   them.
> Then she'll convince the poor guy to have a baby with her, buddy say yes ,the knot is tied...
> The worst thing is that a lot of guys are falling in the trap!


Something's been overlooked all right....
Perhaps the fact that many of said same single mother's are that way because of young troops!! Why? Because many of them have fallen into the little...Oh I'll love you forever and ever (with fingers tightly crossed behind my back thing that some of some of our finest young soldier's employ). 
Been there. Done that. Let's not get into slamming any single mother's here OK?
Fact is this is a town that has many...made that way by single (mostly) soldier's.
I grew up here, heard it and seen it. I could post some of my Prom pics from OHS and you could see the amount of "military men' that were at our prom. 99% of which were right on excellent guys. 99% of the 'single moms' happen to be right on excellent girls too.
After all, I married one...(of the guys of course!!)...think back to the Royal Haitian....remember him?
So if this is what you are worried about, help control the population...tell your young single soldier friends before they go out to do any hunting to visit the MIR where they can pick up rain jackets for free!!

After all the boys should take some responsibility for this as well....not just the single mothers.


----------



## honestyrules

armyvern,

I stand corrected!
I appreciate your input, specially because you're from that area and been there.
I'm telling you though, I didn't see it coming!!!!!!!!
Basically, I've never been that type of guy, this is probably why I presented only one site of the coin.


----------



## armyvern

delavan said:
			
		

> armyvern,
> 
> I stand corrected!
> I appreciate your input, specially because you're from that area and been there.
> I'm telling you though, I didn't see it coming!!!!!!!!
> Basically, I've never been that type of guy, this is probably why I presented only one site of the coin.



No need to be corrected. Just fully informed. I'd like to know what the ratio of this is around "Armyville" because the same thing seemed to be status quo around Petawawa as well. I'm glad to hear you're not one of those guys, for guys like yourself will find the right one some day, and for the right reasons. But remember, if you feel the urge to go out and play...Always wear your rain jacket!!   ;D


----------



## RCA_UBIQUE

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> Funny.... that's not quite how I remember it   ;D   Must be old age setting in.



yeah seriously... What a sh*thole!   I hated Gagetown for the few months I was there, the atmoshpere over there is terrible. Morale is low and the mood is glum. It's almost as bad as NDHQ! I hope I don't ever have to go back there, it's the worst base I've been to (compared  to Kingston, Petawawa, Meaford, Borden, Valcartier, etc. - which are all great places to be)


Rant over  ;D


----------



## bert031

Gagetown is a place unto itself.  Take a couple years here as a gunner and you will be a front runner when you get back to a regiment.  Fieldtime, yes.....but you will forget more about gundrill and fire discipine than most will ever learn.  We should be getting the 777's soon as well.  Good times.


*UBIQUE*


----------



## Taracotta

My husband and I lived in Burton for 2 years and would hear gun fire from there...so yes, you'll hear it on the base louder I'm sure. Good luck.

Taracotta


----------



## kimmie

On a good day(at lot in the summer) you can hear some training exercises happening in Gagetown, in Saint John......


----------



## mover1

ArmyVern you can get your pedistal at Canex on a payment plan.

I tried to rub a cougars belly and got bitten.


----------



## armyvern

mover1 said:
			
		

> ArmyVern you can get your pedistal at Canex on a payment plan.


Aha...I shall have 9er purchase me one for Christmas!! I wonder if it will really do any good though?


			
				mover1 said:
			
		

> I tried to rub a cougars belly and got bitten.


You Sir, have had a run-in with a *panther*, quite the different beast than the kind, gentle, loving, highly-qualified cougar!!


----------



## mover1

A PANTHER!!!!!! That would explain the RASH!!!!!! I think  ??? I am allergic to panthers.


----------



## Lav968

K, 025, here it is.  I did a couple courses there and I am a Sapper (as the name would suggest!) and have partied her up pretty good.

20-20 - Cheap drinks on Saturdays I think.  Cougars galore.  Good starting spot and easy to pick up if you stick around.\
Sweets - Lots of young tighties  DO NOT TELL THEM YOU ARE IN THE ARMY!!!!!  It'll kill your chances super quick.
Rockin Rodeo - Right next door to sweets.  A bit older crowd than sweets but still a good pick up joint.

There is a pizza place right near sweets that has the best pizza ever.

Don't expect too many weekends off though.  We got 3 out of 18 or something like that.  Good times.  Good luck on your course.


----------



## 025

Thanks guys! I am leavin tommorow! Thanks armyvern for everything I will probably be seein you wednesday or thursday or whenever they get me down to pick up my kit.. look for the 19 yo with VII burnt into his forarm (long story  :-[ )

 Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## armyvern

025 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! I am leavin tommorow! Thanks armyvern for everything I will probably be seein you wednesday or thursday or whenever they get me down to pick up my kit.. look for the 19 yo with VII burnt into his forarm (long story   :-[ )
> 
> Wish me luck everyone!



Hmm.. you should have a jacket on...it's winter dress!! And, I've gotta hear this story... ???


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Its not bad on the PMQ side of base even when the cloud cover is low you only get a small ruffle. Burton on the other hand is across from the ranges a little louder there. Imsure goldie will have fun.


----------



## armyvern

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> Its not bad on the PMQ side of base even when the cloud cover is low you only get a small ruffle. Burton on the other hand is across from the ranges a little louder there. Imsure goldie will have fun.


ab136 arrived here yesterday. You won't be hearing from him for awhile now!!  > The dog will get used to it!! I'll let you all know if I hear from him...he has promised a visit!!


----------



## sigtech

Recce41 said:
			
		

> What the F#$%. A Goldie scared of gun firer? My big dumbie, has been out hunting for 5 yrs now. By the way, the ranges are not that loud.



Hey you never know when you get a dog , I have a black lab that can't swim, we fell into our pool one day and freaked........ sigh some dogs  ;D


----------



## pmcrory

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> I was posted there in 95/96, you better learn to play pepper.



I was at the School as the UK Exchange IG in 96/7.  Anyone remember me (Maj Paul McRory)?  I thoroughly enjoyed Gagetown - but probably because I only saw it for the first and last time in that tour.  Novelty value probably; you guys obviously know it a lot better than me.  I'm a staff officer back in Germany now.

So, what's the news in the RCA these days?  When I was there the 109s were falling apart and you'd just got the LG1.  I've lost track of you lot over the last few years unfortunately.  Much happening now?  All the best to everyone at CTC and Oromocto.

Paul


----------



## herbie021

I was there 88-94, hope ya like the field.


----------



## masterbombardier

: does anyone out there know about the 6A course in Feb. if you have any info please advise. i was in gagetown from 91 to 96, i didn't mind it there. i am currently at the recruit school in St- Jean. if theres anyone out there the rank of master or higher they are looking for instructors. this is the best kept secret the army has.


----------



## career_radio-checker

Gun missing from New Brunswick military base
Updated Thu. Jan. 5 2006 5:42 PM ET
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060105/stolen_gun_060105/20060105?hub=TopStories 

CTV.ca News Staff

While law enforcement officers fight to stop illegal guns from entering Canada through the American border, New Brunswick officials are searching for a weapon that disappeared from the province's own military base.

About four months ago, a powerful nine-millimetre handgun went missing from a military vehicle inside CFB Gagetown, near Saint John, N.B.

"Our primary goal is to return that weapon," Sgt. Pamela Hoben, of the CFB Gagetown Military Police, told ATV News, CTV's Atlantic affiliate.

"If we can recover the weapon, that's all that matters to us."

The gun dissapeared from a vehicle parked near a highway during a training exercise. Unable to recover the gun, military officials have gone public with the possible theft, alerting N.B. Crime Stoppers.

"A stolen handgun is a serious, serious crime," said  Sgt. Paul Boudreau, the RCMP's coordinator of Crime Stoppers.

"The repercussions or results of that handgun being stolen can be very serious. It could lead to somebody being murdered."

Ross Faulkner, who owns a gun store in McAdams, N.B., said he has no idea how a military handgun could have been taken.

"According to laws in Canada, handguns are not to be left unattended in a vehicle and they're supposed to be locked with trigger locks, and locked in an additional storage container as well," Faulkner said.

According to Hoben, military personnel must never let a weapon leave their sight.

"Once a weapon is issued to a member, that member is responsible for that weapon 24-seven," Hoben said.

"That means if they go to the washroom, they don't leave the gun in their sleeping bag. They carry that weapon with them at all times."

Following a year of brutal gun violence in Toronto, federal politicians have made increased penalties for gun crime a major campaign issue.

All party leaders have called for tougher minimum sentencing for firearms offences, and Liberal Leader Paul Martin has proposed a handgun ban.

N.B. Crime Stoppers can be contacted at 1-800-222-TIPS (1-800-222-8477).

With a report by ATV's Monica Verma in McAdam, N.B.


----------



## Cansky

As a person who is posted to Gagetown this news report is the first I heard of this haveing happened.  Having said that I hope who ever was responsible for this said weapon has been charged.  But I have no doubt that it was probably a young officer and they were given a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Sf2

> But I have no doubt that it was probably a young officer



that's quite the assumption you've made there


----------



## kincanucks

_But I have no doubt that it was probably a young officer and they were given a slap on the wrist.  _ 

Yes did you fall on your ass with that leap?


----------



## 1feral1

Who in their right mind would leave a weapon in a vehicle unattended. I smell a rat and maybe an inside job, but too late now, the pistol is gone. 4 months ago?  :

Pistols are easly tucked away on one's person, and if the vehicle broken down and left unattended, I don't think there would be one nose out of joint if the pistol was smartly and discretely carried on one's person, out of sight, as one is on duty at the time.

Irregardless of reasons, there has been on dirty giant great big act of irresponsiibility by an INDIVIDUAL, and he/she should be made an example of, no matter of his/her rank.

There is no reason the pistol should have been left in the vehicle, no reason at all.

Wes


----------



## Infanteer

A high-powered 9mm pistol?  There is worse stuff on Jane and Finch then a worn-out old Browning.  Let's not act like somebody is running around with a death-ray gun.


----------



## 1feral1

Too right Infanteer, call it dramatic creativity from the media. Key words get people to read, and 'high powered' is on of them, perhaps they edited it from Browning High Power, not knowing it is the nomenclature of the weapon in question. A transforamtion from actual information to civvy journo speak, all to catch one's eye.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## ZipperHead

Because I have to show loyalty to my RSM (Residential Sergeant Major), I will admit that I was thinking the exact same thing as my better half. 

For those willing to do the math, the incident happened 4 months ago (January - 4 months = August-ish). Since they didn't provide an exact date, it could have in all likelihood happened during summer training. But (and it's a big but), "young officer"'s in training (AFAIK) don't carry pistol's, so the likelihood of it being a Phase student (yes, I know it is DP1, but old habits die hard) is unlikely. But, seeing as how it is usually officer's and Sgt's and up that usually are issued pistols (as DS), there is also a good chance that it is a member of my mess that lost it as well  : 

News of a weapon going missing usually spreads like wildfire (for the "well d'uh!!!!" reasons), and I hadn't heard Boo about it. So I smell a cover-up, not the normal Inquisition that happens when it is a member of the unwashed masses (students or OR's). 

I love the gun-shop owner's comments about the affair: I can't say that I have ever seen a trigger lock (on an issue weapon) in the whole time I have been in, and the only box they ever go in is a barrack box (usually "ghost" locked because there is nothing worse than trying to get your weapon out of your barrack box when there is no power, and there is a fire drill. I have heard of guys trudging out their barrack box overseas because of this (and when it's full of Pivo, it can get heavy  8) ).

Al


----------



## career_radio-checker

I've learned to stay away from the "What if..." questions but here is a very possible scenario: 

You' re on ex and for some reason you have to drive by yourself civyside (case in point I was in Beachburg during Stalwart Guardian this summer (40 km south of Petawawa)). Now you are issued a C-7 and of course dutifully take it with you. Now somewhere along the way from point 'A' to point 'B' that hamsteak and mustard sauce IMP hits you like Montezuma's revenge. The only bathroom is at a public restaurant along the highway. How does one run to the washroom with a rifle without looking lie a deranged gunman?


----------



## Brad Sallows

>"A stolen handgun is a serious, serious crime," said  Sgt. Paul Boudreau, the RCMP's coordinator of Crime Stoppers.

I guess armed robbery must be a serious, serious, serious crime.

Mowing someone down accidentally while dragging down a city street must be a serious, serious, serious, serious crime.

Trading in narcotics which ruin the lives of people and their families, not to mention the people and families afflicted by drug-driven crime, must be a serious, serious, serious, serious, serious crime.

What a jackass.  Federal departments should issue a public affairs bulletin forbidding the use of adjectives in any publicly accessible communication, lest any more Officer Nigel Tufnel's dial their comments to 11 and leave us nowhere further to go.


----------



## Dissident

> a powerful nine-millimetre handgun



Oh god! 

I have half a mind to say:"Good riddance". Very callous indeed. 

Cover up? What would be gained by making this public? One pistol missing, while still very unfortunate, is not the end of the world, unless you are the one who lost it. My perception is that an isolated incident of a missing pistol is barely worth space in a local paper. Unless you are trying to discredit the Forces.

Don't get me wrong, if 1 or more C-7's went missing, I'd raise an eyebrow and wonder.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

Although we can all speculate as to who might be most likely to be the "victim" of this theft, I would hope that in this day and age this situation is not another example of a cover up to protect a soldiers career or rank.

 Lately we have seen Lcol's being charged with negligent discharges and Generals with pocketing CF money, so when it comes to any crime it shouldn't matter who you are.................you pay the piper.


----------



## George Wallace

> The gun dissapeared from a vehicle parked near a highway during a training exercise. Unable to recover the gun, military officials have gone public with the possible theft, alerting N.B. Crime Stoppers.


Well, this smells of several things:  Careless senior officer on EX (Perhaps Milcon or Arcon), inattentive CP operator (insert any trade) who had a pistol issued, and most dastardly of all, a MP.  It states a 9mm high power pistol, but not what type.

This speculation is getting a lot like Pro Line Loto.


----------



## Dissident

OK fine, it was me. I admit it. Can we move on?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

> Don't get me wrong, if 1 or more C-7's went missing, I'd raise an eyebrow and wonder.



We should not act surprised.....haven't weapons in the CF gones missing before? Did not an old guard get killed years ago in Ontario where a lot of weapons went bye bye?


----------



## kincanucks

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> We should not act surprised.....haven't weapons in the CF gones missing before? Did not an old guard get killed years ago in Ontario where a lot of weapons went bye bye?



Wasn't that in Quebec?


----------



## ZipperHead

Unless I'm the only one who sees the relevance of this hitting the media now (hello!!!!! 52 gun related shooting deaths in Toronto in 2005!!!! Liberals planning on banning handguns!!!!!)..... 

Based on what I have heard/read, I suspect one of two things: 1) As already pointed out, an inside job, perhaps with a view of "sticking it to" someone rather than wanting a shot-out 9mm, but I'm sure if it was for more nefarious reasons, I'm sure it would still garner a few bucks on the black market. 2) Seeing as how that there are more side-roads into the training area than there are chins on Mrs Rita McNeil, it wouldn't be hard for a civilian to have gained access to a military vehicle that was parked near the edge of the training area (again assuming this is where it transpired), taken a look into an unattended (which doesn't mean much, as the soldier(s) could have been 5 metres away when this happened) vehicle, and Yoink!!! pistol is AWOL.

Anybody who says that they have had 100% positive control on their weapon at all times that they have been in the care of one is FOS. It just happens to be this poor sap's misfortune to have had this happen to them. There is a somewhat famous story about Colin Powell (though I did a Google search and came up with nothing.... might have been someone else, but the story rings true): As a young officer, he lost his weapon, and when he finally went in to see his CO to admit to it, his CO told him that a young child had found it. Powell's heart dropped. As it turns out, he had left it on his bunk, someone found it, gave it to the CO, and the CO made up the story to put the fear of God into Powell's heart. I suspect it worked. A story from my Petawawa days: there was an older Cpl who just couldn't remember to keep his weapon with him (while in Wainwright on ex). After the third strike, they shipped him off to Club Ed for a day or so as punishment. After that he fashioned a "bracelet" from his sling and had it fastened around his wrist all the time. It doesn't matter if it actually happened: it has stuck with me for 17 years, and I have still forgotten my weapon when hopping off my vehicle, in Troop Leader's carrier after orders, in barrack box, etc. 

I think when you think about it, the CF is pretty good at not losing weapons, or is very good at covering it up. I can only think of a few cases where people have "lost" a weapon (permanently, not just dropped it in the weeds and then found it later on). There are more than a few stories from overseas where people have left their weapon on the hood of their vehicle, turret, etc, only to have someone spot it before they left the camp (or in one case, fall at the feet of the gate guard). Shit truly does happen.

Al


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Wasn't that in Quebec?



Could be.....been ages but this incident made me remember it. Not sure if anything was ever recovered.


----------



## chrisf

If it's the pistol I'm thinking of, (4 month time frame more or less puts it right, unless there was more then one pistol lost in gagetown at the end of august), I remember the day it was lost (Though I wasn't involved in anyway, I was just on the same ex, as were a lot of people).

On the subject of weapons security on the same exercise, it was when I realised the cultural differences between the army and the civvie world... after I walked past several people dripping wet and naked (I had forgotten a bath-towel, took a shower, and only had a hand towel, and couldn't be bothered to "cover up") carrying an automatic weapon... and no one blinked.

As the investigation is on-going, I'm not going to post any details then that in a public forum, just mention that at least from the second hand information I had, some people here are right in their guesses, some are way off.

It does irritate me though that the media portrays it as if some weapon of mass destruction was lost... it was a 9mm pistol... was the individual in question negligent? Extremely. Is loosing it an extremely bad thing? Yes. Is it that hard to get substantially more dangerous weapons on the black market with in the country already? Probably not. Would it spell doom for humanity if said weapon fell into the hands of Al Qaeda? I doubt they'd even want to waste their money buying one of our worn out brownings.


----------



## 48Highlander

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I've learned to stay away from the "What if..." questions but here is a very possible scenario:
> 
> You' re on ex and for some reason you have to drive by yourself civyside (case in point I was in Beachburg during Stalwart Guardian this summer (40 km south of Petawawa)). Now you are issued a C-7 and of course dutifully take it with you. Now somewhere along the way from point 'A' to point 'B' that hamsteak and mustard sauce IMP hits you like Montezuma's revenge. The only bathroom is at a public restaurant along the highway. How does one run to the washroom with a rifle without looking lie a deranged gunman?



This is one of the many reasons why we always have co-drivers.  If for whatever reason you ARE tasked to drive alone civy-side, be smart about it and hand off the weapon to someone else.

If all else fails, I'd much rather take a squat by the side of the highway than go running into Timmies with a rifle  8)


----------



## Armymedic

I read a early news report which stated the weapon was a Browning Hi-power 9 mm, serial number 8Txxxx. 

http://server09.densan.ca/archivenews/060104/nbt/060104ao.htm

Military officials at the CFB Gagetown are looking for a "high-powered 9mm pistol" that was stolen from one of their vehicles Aug. 29. 

The gun was taken during military exercises on Department of Defense property between Petersville and Welsford. 

Military officials didn't return phone calls. Stolen guns are often used in violent crimes. 

The serial number of the Browning pistol is 8T2238. 

Crimestoppers is asking anyone with information to call 1-800-222-8477.


----------



## KevinB

:

I've been on Ex;s where C7's have been lost from Helicopters - another where C7's,C9's and a C6 lost from an assault water crossing.

 A Pistol specifically 9mm No2 Mk1* Inglis (Browning Hi-Power) is the LEAST of the CF's worries 

Heck the 1997 Explosives theft of 14kg of C4 inc dets and time fuze did not even hit the papers (yes some guys in 1VP...)



 -- I smell a BULLSHIT marketing ploy.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Infanteer said:
			
		

> A high-powered 9mm pistol?  There is worse stuff on Jane and Finch then a worn-out old Browning.  Let's not act like somebody is running around with a death-ray gun.



Well- whats the real story here- the firepower (LOL) or the fact that a theft which never should have occured?


----------



## The_Falcon

KevinB said:
			
		

> -- I smell a BULLSHIT marketing ploy.



I smell a journalist who is just trying to stir the pot.  One need look no further than having a civy explain CIVY regulations WRT storage and transportation of firearms, while conviently not mentioning that those regulations do not apply to the military.


----------



## dorionhawk

I can tell you from experience that you never leave a weapon unattended and if you do its hidden behind the seat and you lock the damn doors.

There has to be something in the works for this to come up . Could it be the 9mm in question has been used in a crime? Has the weapon turned up and this is just a base for a political story in the next few days? Why else would this be brought up again?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

MP's don't use Brownings so that rules them out.  I remember years ago hearing about an armouries (I believe in ON) that was robbed of C7's and bolts.  I also remember hearing the story of the GGFG losing a Karl G on ex.


----------



## chrisf

dorionhawk said:
			
		

> Why else would this be brought up again?



Some journalist probably noticed an ad in crime stoppers, realised it's been missing for 4 months, and decided they could sensationalize it to the tune of gun control.


----------



## Sig_Des

CFL said:
			
		

> I also remember hearing the story of the GGFG losing a Karl G on ex.



Ah, the good 'ol Gustav's Gone For Good. I've heard that story, but you'll never hear a Googlie acknowledge it


----------



## Patrolman

Three years ago I was working in Gagetown on an Infanatry Phase Three as an en. force commander. During a withdrawl a student left his C-9 in the trench. We picked it up and turned it in to the DS. Nothing was said until four days later when the course WO did a kit check.It was only then that the student owned up to not knowing were his C-9 was. 
 So for four days the platoon operated with one less weapon then they should have had and not once did they mention it was lost. The culprit tried to cover it up by carring the Carl Gustav to make no one saw him empty handed. Excellent leadership! Maybe it was his pistol. I am not sure if he was ever disciplined for the incident or not. Had it been a TQ 3 course he would have been recoursed and charged.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

"Had it been a TQ 3 course he would have been recoursed and charged."

That isn't necessarily true.


----------



## The_Falcon

CFL said:
			
		

> MP's don't use Brownings so that rules them out.  I remember years ago hearing about an armouries (I believe in ON) that was robbed of C7's and bolts.  I also remember hearing the story of the GGFG losing a Karl G on ex.



It was one of the Lorne Scots Armouries, either Brampton or Georgetown.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Missing weapons add to the list a couple of GPMG's which disappeared in the mid 1980's from a couple of units. A fifty cal that was used to rob a brinks truck in Calgary(they caught those who were involved). Various other pieces of equipment taken off vechiles while being rail shipped for RV's 81 and 83. British soldiers selling Milan systems in Wainwright Rumor has it at Oka the warriors had various equipment that had gone astray from certain regiments in Quebec. Add in the purchases made by a well known motorcycle fraternal society from CF personal. And, yes I still remember the night in Wainwright one of our platoon forgot were he put his FN C1 when he took a compass bearing and the next two days of looking for it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

selling a Milan!!! get out of here


----------



## NavyShooter

I heard rumblings a fewyears ago of a train car shipment of .50 M2's that was conveniently "parked" overnight in a western Canada Railyard....when they tracked it down the next day, it was empty.  No idea when this was supposed to have happened, just that it was "years ago".

Then there's the story of the kid in NL that did his engineer course over the summer, and for every charge, would sneak a little bit of the C-4 off into his pocket....he got caught after he flew home in the fall with it when he was blasting stuff in the local quarry with the saved bits of C-4 and detcord, etc that he brought home.  

There's the C-8,. MP-5's and 870 shotguns I've seen lost when a RHIB flipped over with a boarding party onboard....the stories of the .50 QCB barrel not being secured properly and getting *CHUNKED* over the side when they tried to fire the MG the next time....the friend of mine who was offered a nice new C-7 from one of the local reserves about 8 years ago...

The latest spat of things happening in Toronto has made handguns a very "hot" issue in the press, and the military losing one is an easy story for the press.

NS


----------



## 3rd Herd

CFL said:
			
		

> selling a Milan!!! get out of here



Yes in the summer of 83. Drove the CO and RSM in for a meeting and got to talking witha couple of the Brits also there. RSM thought price was quite resonable. Ended up with those nice camo uniforms we didn't have.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> You' re on ex and for some reason you have to drive by yourself civyside (case in point I was in Beachburg during Stalwart Guardian this summer (40 km south of Petawawa)). Now you are issued a C-7 and of course dutifully take it with you. Now somewhere along the way from point 'A' to point 'B' that hamsteak and mustard sauce IMP hits you like Montezuma's revenge. The only bathroom is at a public restaurant along the highway. How does one run to the washroom with a rifle without looking lie a deranged gunman?



Well, as 48th said, best thing to do would to stop at some isolated location and just go in the forest. Other than that, there are always other options, although not all very practical. Personally, I think that, although you might get some odd stares and such, if you did go into timmies with a C7 while in uniform, nothing would really be said or done. Other than that though, you could always conceal the thing and bring it with you. Grab a bag or something and cover it up. If you need to, take it apart to make it fit.

And if you for some god damn reason decide not to take it with you and leave it in the vehicle, not only hide it, take the bolt at least with you.

As for all these stories about people forgetting their weapons... I have one... On course this summer, someone left his or someone elses rifle in the laundry room on another floor or the barracks. I dont know exactly how it ended, but I do know that there were threats of dismissing the person from the course, charging him, and I think even threatening his future in the CF. The guy, obviously, claimed he wasnt the one who left his rifle there.


----------



## garb811

I can't believe people are even bringing up the possibility of "hiding" a weapon in a vehicle unattended.  The weapon is your responsiblity and the CF policy is once it is out of the vault it is under positive control of a CF member 100% of the time.  If you are alone and have your weapon, you have *NO CHOICE * but to take it with you everywhere you go.  At the end of the day, what would you rather do,  explain to your CofC why you took the weapon into a civilian establishment out of "necessity driven by nature" or explain to one of us why you decided to do a "lock and leave" only to have it stolen?

Also, let's not forget we are soldiers who are legally entitled to carry the weapon we are issued in the course of our duties.  There is nothing "shameful" or "illegal" about taking it with you when no other options are available.  If you want to play it extra safe, take the mag out, sling the weapon, don't stike a threatening posture and go about your business in a professional manner.


----------



## Dissident

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that, although you might get some odd stares and such, if you did go into timmies with a C7 while in uniform, nothing would really be said or done.



Over hear in Hippy land, I doubt that shit like that would fly.

Anecdote:

Couple of years ago, on a road move, we ended up having to switch the weapons from one vehicule to another, while on the ferrie. While being carefull, somene saw us and reported us to CFB Esquimalt. While we did nothing wrong, steps were taken to make sure such a situation never arose again. We have to keep civies happy.


----------



## Dissident

Oh, the individual in question gets no sympathy from me. No mater what you are wearing, a pistol is easely carried undetected in a pocket.

And all small arms can be broke down in small enough parts to put them in a back pack.


----------



## c_canuk

gots you one of those new 1 meter long backpacks have ya?

you might be able to put a broken down C7 into a duffel, I've heard you can't, but I've never tried.

CF members should be able to carry weapons in public and if the public complains they should say the same thing that the CSM on my Basic trg said to a mother who called ripping cause we let her son fire a weapon and he didn't even have his hunters safety yet

"Lady, what the f*&D did you think we were doing down here!?!"

if the public is sensitive to us having weapons, the cure is to carry weapons more often, so they get used to the idea that us with weapons = us doing our job to protect them. No one bats an eye when they see the police with weapons.


----------



## George Wallace

c_canuk said:
			
		

> gots you one of those new 1 meter long backpacks have ya?
> 
> you might be able to put a broken down C7 into a duffel, I've heard you can't, but I've never tried.
> 
> CF members should be able to carry weapons in public and if the public complains they should say the same thing that the CSM on my Basic trg said to a mother who called ripping cause we let her son fire a weapon and he didn't even have his hunters safety yet
> .



With posts like this, I am tempted to call you a poser.  I am sure that in the amount of time that you claim to have in the CF, eight years, even for a Reservist, you must have used the C7.  I am sure that in those eight years you must have stripped that weapon several times.  I am sure you would therefore know how small it can be broken down to.

I am also sure that at one time or another, you or members of your Reserve unit have carried weapons in public.  That being the case, perhaps we have a further insight as to how this incident may have taken place.


----------



## Armymedic

dorionhawk said:
			
		

> I can tell you from experience that you never leave a weapon unattended and if you do its hidden behind the seat and you lock the damn doors.





			
				MP 00161 said:
			
		

> I can't believe people are even bringing up the possibility of "hiding" a weapon in a vehicle unattended.  The weapon is your responsiblity and the CF policy is once it is out of the vault it is under positive control of a CF member 100% of the time.  If you are alone and have your weapon, you have *NO CHOICE * but to take it with you everywhere you go.  At the end of the day, what would you rather do,  explain to your CofC why you took the weapon into a civilian establishment out of "necessity driven by nature" or explain to one of us why you decided to do a "lock and leave" only to have it stolen?



First off, IF you are leaving your weapons in the veh, the veh is locked up tight...Seen it, done it, will continue to do so (Hospitals, even military ones, do not take it kindly when you come in armed). Leaving it on the dashboard would just be stupid, so yes, you'd place it out of sight. In an LSVW, the upper side bin works quite well.
Secondly, After 18 yrs service in all sorts of army units, I did say it is common practice to do so.
Thirdly, IF you want to change that habit, then we start overseas by making everyone carry thier weapons everywhere they go, thats including crew served. (which BTW I see all sorts of troops lock into thier unarmoured vehs) We are at war there after all....

Blowing hot air around here isn't going to help anything...the only thing it will do is ensure more rules, regulations, directions and BS will come down and crush us. 



			
				c_canuk said:
			
		

> if the public is sensitive to us having weapons, the cure is to carry weapons more often, so they get used to the idea that us with weapons = us doing our job to protect them. No one bats an eye when they see the police with weapons.



Exactly.

Now sum up, learn from someone else's mistake, and ensure there isn't a next time happening to you and your troops


----------



## Sig_Des

another I don't think I've seen mentioned is the fact that, if you're driving around or going anywhere off-base and you have a weapon, there is usually someone with you....

4 guys in a truck, all have weapons, all want to go to Tims? Leave a guy in the truck, go do what you need to do, even pick buddy up a coffee, and then, if he needs to answer the call of nature, somebody take his place. Hell, how many times have any of you had to do weapons sentry on a course while everyone else is in the Mess. It's basics. 

Have a responsible person who's location you can confirm watch your weapon for you.

Case in point:

Last summer, EX Stalwart Guardian, CP, Rad Van.

RSM: "Sig, I need to go on Base. Can I leave my pistol with you?"
Me: "Yes, RSM"
RSM Clears weapon "Weapon Clear?", "Clear RSM"

Weapon then locked up in Crypto Box... One Sig in back of vehicle at all times...RSM returns, Grabs weapon...seems easy enough right?

Myself, I'll take my weapon with me everywhere.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

I can't think of a single time where an authorized exercise, road move, display, or deployment where a soldier would be put in a situation that they had no recourse but to leave their weapon insecure.

 Firstly you were issued the weapon for a specific reason, therefore you are authorized to carry it for your "tasking". As far as I know, it has never occured that a weapon vault is opened up to issue one soldier a weapon so you should always have atleast one other person who could conceivably act as weapon sentry if you should develop a case of the trots.

 Admittedly a scenario could arise where you, for whatever reason are alone with a weapon and need to access an area that civillians dont want you to have a weapon in, but with the use of common sense, either you dont go there or you should be comfortable in the knowledge that you are willing to justify your actions up the chain.

 And as a side note, being a herbie, my first thought reading the title of this thread was......."oh no, Whisky Battery has lost a howitzer"....


----------



## George Wallace

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Thirdly, IF you want to change that habit, then we start overseas by making everyone carry their weapons everywhere they go, thats including crew served. (which BTW I see all sorts of troops lock into their unarmoured vehs) We are at war there after all....


Very good Point.

I have yet to see anyone carry a weapon aboard a Charter Aircraft.  Bolts in pockets.  Weapons bundled into Arctic Tent Bags and put into hold.  I love the MPs when they pull out their books and say things like:  "It says here in Black and White what the Regulations are, and we will not interpret them differently."  and then proceed to interpret them differently.   ;D  (Ah yes, another story altogether.)


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> I can't believe people are even bringing up the possibility of "hiding" a weapon in a vehicle unattended.



Im not advocating it at all. Hence why I also proposed much less practicle ideas in order to take it with you.


----------



## mover1

CFB Shilo winter 2003 :warstory: I received a box of pugil equipment that wasn't quite right. The boxes side had split and the top of the triwall was just laying on top with no strapping. 

The thing that caught my eye was the C-9 barrel sticking out of the hole in the side of the box.  I flip it open and low and behold 3- C9s  6 C-7s and about 30 40 MM  grenade launcher attachments. I freaked out because it (the Tri-wall was brought in by a civilian company and had been in their care for the 3 days, sitting in a warehouse going from truck to truck and handled by no less then a dozen people. 

  The MP's were called, the sending unit was informed and the investigation turned up that the pugil equipment was sitting in the sending units secure lock up. The wrong box of goodies was shipped.

  I just happened to be the resident expert (at the time) on weapons shipments. Being that I myself had   F$%^&ED up a month before by not banding the corners of a Twi-wall bound for Edmonton with the proper seals. And as part of my CORRECTIVE TRAINING I was refreshed and reminded of the proper rules regarding weapons shipments...

The point of my Grandpa Simpson synopsis is this.... Stuff can go missing and does go missing all the time, and usually no one becomes aware of it until its too late if at all.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> Couple of years ago, on a road move, we ended up having to switch the weapons from one vehicule to another, while on the ferrie. While being carefull, somene saw us and reported us to CFB Esquimalt. While we did nothing wrong, steps were taken to make sure such a situation never arose again. We have to keep civies happy.



Wow, thats interesting. We rucked around town in FFO with our weapons and no one complains here... we just get a bit of stupid comments: "Uhh, are those real?"


----------



## c_canuk

George Wallace



> With posts like this, I am tempted to call you a poser.  I am sure that in the amount of time that you claim to have in the CF, eight years, even for a Reservist, you must have used the C7.  I am sure that in those eight years you must have stripped that weapon several times.  I am sure you would therefore know how small it can be broken down to.




jeeze dude why the harshness

I was wrong the C7 Standard upper Receiver is 73cm, still way to big to put in a standard back pack, but shouldn't be a problem to smuggle in a duffel, not ever having to smuggle a c7 in a duffel I have never tried, and mentioned that I'd heard that the duffel is too small, and stated that I've never tried it.



> I am also sure that at one time or another, you or members of your Reserve unit have carried weapons in public.  That being the case, perhaps we have a further insight as to how this incident may have taken place



What? I'm missing something here... In the city I'm in, most people aren't even aware there is an armouries here, I've had weapons in public maybe 4 times, most of the times was on parade in DEUs, the only other was when I was on exercise at one of the reservoirs, and a civy in a truck saw me and called the cops... he accused me of pointing my weapon at him when he drove by, however I had witnesses confirming I had my rifle laying across my lap while pouring juice crystals into my canteen. I was known as a dangerous man with a beverage for a bit.  

My point was that civvies see assault rifles and pee themselves cause it's a rare occurrence... you as a senior member should know that, especially when you are throwing around the poser label  , maybe you are fortunate enough that the local populous has been inoculated with many oppoutunities to be exposed to soldiers with assault rifles, however we are not all so fortunate... ok?


----------



## DG-41

Summer of... '92 or 93, I've just transferred from the Regs to the Reserves. I'm out at ARCON in Gagetown with the PEIR as their maintainer. First time I've ever been to Gagetown, no co-driver, no radio. Just me and my MRT - did get a map though.

The guys would get stuck and call for recovery, and then manage to self-recover and carry on. With no radio, no way to tell me, so I spend a lot of time chasing my tail.

PEIR is the enemy force for the ex. I get a recovery call, and I'm told there is some urgency becasue the battle group is due to cross the LD very soon. I zip out there, find a mud hole and a bunch of Iltis tracks - again. On the off chance that they or I have the grid wrong, I go for a quick lap around Scotty Dog woods to see if I can find them. Bad idea - I get stuck myself. Attempt to self-recover; no joy.

And then the battle group shows up. Urk! So I lay low and let everybody advance through my position (nobody notices me, or they don't care about me)

After the thundering herd goes through, I see a lone Bison moving up. I remember hearing that a few MRTs in the area have been issued Bison. I can't see a callsign, a REME flag, or the REME horse on the back - but a lone Bison tagging along behind a battle group - who could it be?

So I chase him on foot for a couple of K. Every time I get close, the sonofabitch takes another bound, so it takes me a while to catch up, but I finally get him and hop up on the back, where the roof hatch is open. Whoops! Battle group command vehicle; the thing is full of Colonels. I try to take off, but an RCR full colonel figures out that I'm an *enemy* MRT and I get captured. I get a quick refresher course on the Geneva Convention and a can of orange juice, and I get to spend the rest of the battle run watching how commanding a battle group looks.

When we get to the end of the run, he hands me off to an MP, and the MP runs me back to my truck and helps pull me out. On the way out, the MP gets stuck and I return the favour. Finally we're bith back on the hard stand, and I go back to the hide - it's been a looong day. Heh - gonna get longer yet.

I hop out of my truck, go to pull my C7 out of the rack - no rifle. Oh, *shit*. I know I had it in the commander's Bison, because he took it away from me. I know I had it when I went to go get my truck, because I remember putting it in the rack in the MP truck. But I don't remember what I did with it after that. It could be in the MP truck, or it could be lying next to one of the holes one of us got stuck in.

Now I have a choice. I can sneak back out to the holes and look for it, or I can fess up and see if the MPs have it (and take the charge) I feel like a moron (Mr shit-hot ex-reg-force maintainer gets stuck, gets captured, and loses rifle in the process) and I *really* don't want anybody else to know about this... but the right thing is to fess up. So I go tell the Sgt Major. He calls the MPs, they find my rifle in the truck, and run it out to me - no harm, no foul, no charge (and amazingly, nobody gives me any hassle either)

After that, I got the weapons security religion in a BIG way, and never, ever, EVER let any weapon of mine out of my sight unless it was locked up, and never left an area before checking to make sure that my weapon was exactly where I thought it was. That feeling of horror when you look at a weapons rack and your weapon ain't there... I don't EVER want to feel that EVER again. It's, what, 14 years later, and I can still remember it like it was yesterday.

I also have a story about digging up a Yank 50 Cal in Wainright, but I'll save that one for another day.

DG


----------



## mudgunner49

This is nothing new, neither for the military or any other agency that is armed.  A few years back (mid-late 90's) a shipment of .40 cal Glock 22 pistols x 40 units went missing, shipping from Southern Ontario to Thunder Bay Police Service via courier.  A few have been recovered, but hte majority of these are floating around out there.  And we're tearing our hair out over a worn-out 40+ year old Brownng???  Mother****** PLEASE!!!  Colour me biased, but I'm thinking political fodder.

Things that make you say "Hmmmm"...


blake


----------



## Devlin

On a weekend EX and had to stop for re-fueling convoy. Stopped at a HWY truckstop in Northern Ontario (where the locals are usually better armed than us in some cases). Couple of civvies see weapons in our vehicles (SMP by the way) and call the cops. OPP show up, civvies demand to know what they are going to do about it. OPP guys were great laughed the whole thing off and ended up comparing gear with us for about 10-20 minutes. One of the cops was an ERT member and had his kit in his vehicle. 

Civvies drove away fuming it was priceless.


----------



## mudgunner49

Devlin said:
			
		

> ...Stopped at a HWY truckstop in Northern Ontario (*where the locals are usually better armed than us in some cases*)...



Better armed???  Damn straight, and don't you forget it!!!  The "civvies" who complained were probably some lame-ass transplants from Southern Ontario.  To paraphrase Larry the Cable Guy "...leaf-munchin', tree-huggin', tofu-fartin' fairies..." ;D  ;D  : ;D  :


blake


----------



## Douke

Personally, I would just enter the Timms with my C7, unloaded and slinged. If you look like you are on normal duty and there is nothing special, and do not look agressive, usually people won't pay too much attention to it. I would rather get told by my superiors that we are going to be more careful about showing up in civilian areas with assault rifles then having ot tell them I lost one.

But since it is a pistol that was lost, couldnt it have just been slipped in a pocket, or concealed in a better way ? Heck, seeing how police enter Timms near where I live armed with pistols (holstered of course) all the time and no one even notice, I don't see why a military couldn't do the same, have to remember you are lawfully entitled to carry a weapon while in service if you use it responsibly and keep it secure.

But in conclusion, it was just an old 9mm pistol, much of what can be easily bought on the black market (I have had the chance to visit nearby mohawk reserve) is more powerful, reliable and accurate than that. It was an error, but the poor chap did not start the third wold war.


----------



## chrisf

Douke said:
			
		

> But since it is a pistol that was lost, couldnt it have just been slipped in a pocket, or concealed in a better way ? Heck, seeing how police enter Timms near where I live armed with pistols (holstered of course) all the time and no one even notice, I don't see why a military couldn't do the same, have to remember you are lawfully entitled to carry a weapon while in service if you use it responsibly and keep it secure.



Not sure how the thread got warped in this direction, but the theoretical question of what do you do running in to take an emergency dump is not related to the actual loss of the weapon, of this I'm quite sure.


----------



## Gayson

During CAC my patrol ran into an en position.  I hopped into the Ilits and placed my rifle in, and once my crew got in we zipped off (I drove), stopping along the way to keep observation.  The en kept advancing so we kept taking bounds back.  When we backed off far enough I discovered my Rifle was no longer in the jeep.  It had been a pretty bumpy ride and the rifle flew out.

It didn't take long to find it laying on the ground beside the tire tracks a couple of hundred meters away.  Still, for a second I was afraid I was going to club ed.

I'm paranoid about losing my rifle now.

Shit happens, sometimes it may not seem like it was your fault.  Weapons safety is the members responcibility, there are NO extenuating circumstances and weapons must always be under proper care.


----------



## Dissident

I have been reading some of these posts about lost weapons, and I picture a reporter stumbling accross this thread.

Can't you just see the headline?:

"Large arsenal of anti tank machineguns, bazokas, powerfull handguns and automatic military rifles stolen."

Trough the freedom of information act, this reporter has found documents relating to a considerable amount of automatic weapons missing. The list includes rocket launchers intended to destroy tanks, capable of leveling commercial buildings, armor piercing machineguns with a range of up to 3 km and other machineguns more associated with Hollywood bad guys. The most concerning documents reports missing high explosive demolition charges and their detonators, in sufficient quantity to level a plethora of grade schools.

When asked about the missing weapons, DND spokeperson denied that any improvements to security were planned. 



What do you guys think? Can I become a journalist for the Toronto Star or what?


----------



## my72jeep

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Wasn't that in Quebec?



Yes the one with the guard killed was Quebec and there was an other one in Brampton or Bramford or some B city  some time back.


----------



## my72jeep

[

Then there's the story of the kid in NL that did his engineer course over the summer, and for every charge, would sneak a little bit of the C-4 off into his pocket....he got caught after he flew home in the fall with it when he was blasting stuff in the local quarry with the saved bits of C-4 and detcord, etc that he brought home.  
[/quote]

Yes that was 1986-87 blew up some boulders on the beach in down town Torbay every one wanted a piece of him RNC RCMP Mp's CP Cops.

In the 80's we carried our C1's everywere And if we deployed the C1 was in our barracks box.


----------



## 1feral1

c_canuk said:
			
		

> you might be able to put a broken down C7 into a duffel, I've heard you can't, but I've never tried.



Rant on :warstory:

Firstly, it really shytes me off when a jr member has a go at a snr one!

A duffel? I thought we called 'em kit bags in the CF? A duffel is very civvy sounding to me and used on too many US made war movies, and I too smell a rat/poser not only by these words, but the entire post just aint right. Ya, and I believe that quote from the CSM too  . That entire post 39 smells of bullshyte.

Luke, in post 63 of this thread you mention "the city you are in" (St John NB), then why do say this when your profile says you are currently deployed with the CF in the Middle East? Your msn profile says you are a civilian, a computer wrangler, and you want to be a pilot in the CF.

I suggest you pull your head in a bit, George is a long time member who has contributed very well, and has been around. I am sure has spent more time standing against the Mess urinal than you got in the army (that is if you even are). If you are ( and I say if) a MCPL (either RegF or PRes), you should show much more professionalism and leadership than your very piss weak words used in this thread.

With info you have given us on two sites (very wishy-washy), and the quality of your posts, I too smell a poser. Either sort yourself out on here, or move on.

Rant off  :warstory:

Wes


----------



## old medic

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/print/CTVNews/1092911344585_5?hub=Canada&subhub=PrintStory



> A CBC investigation last year found at least 10 sites since 1997 where Canadian Forces property was illegally stashed. In one case, a soldier in Saskatoon had weapons, ammunition and a mine-detonation kit stored in his house.
> 
> -In 1999, thieves broke a window at the Edmonton Garrison and made off with body armour, clubs and helmets.
> 
> -In 1997, nine semi-automatic pistols and 130 rounds of ammunition were stolen from an armoury in Hamilton.
> 
> -In 1992, a cache of automatic weapons -including 64 C-7 automatic rifles -disappeared from an armoury in Brantford, Ont.


----------



## 1feral1

Good find mate! 64 C7 rifles out there somewhere, no doubt in the hands of crims. Thats scarey.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## NL_engineer

c_canuk said:
			
		

> George Wallace
> 
> 
> jeeze dude why the harshness
> 
> I was wrong the C7 Standard upper Receiver is 73cm, still way to big to put in a standard back pack, but shouldn't be a problem to smuggle in a duffel, not ever having to smuggle a c7 in a duffel I have never tried, and mentioned that I'd heard that the duffel is too small, and stated that I've never tried it.



C_canuk the C7 when striped will fit in a nuke bag.

When stopping to timms, let your co driver go in, or if you don't have one do the forbidden and go through the drive through. Civi's are used to seeing people with hand guns on there belts, and would more then not say anthing about that, on the other hand they would probably say something if you walk into timms with your C7 (even with your mag out).


----------



## blacktriangle

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Good find mate! 64 C7 rifles out there somewhere, no doubt in the hands of crims. Thats scarey.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



I'm not familiar with security/lockup protocols- just how does that happen? 

I've only been in one armoury, but didn't see any C7's just laying around.


----------



## kincanucks

ShawnSmith said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with security/lockup protocols- just how does that happen?
> 
> I've only been in one armoury, but didn't see any C7's just laying around.



Its called an inside job.


----------



## Patrolman

Point to note for CFL
 My reasoning behind my statement "had it been a TQ 3 course the student would have been charged and re-coursed"is that I had an individual join me on my TQ 3 course who had temporaily lost a C-9 bolt in an Artic tent during his final ex who was charged and recoursed to my course to complete the last five weeks of the course again. The bolt had been found. Not lost for months with an RCMP investigation going on or left in a trench. Still action was taken and the ind. punished. 
 Losing any piece of serialized kit especially a weapon whether during training or from a veh.on a public  road is pure negligence and swift disciplinarian action must be taken.


----------



## c_canuk

> Rant on
> 
> Firstly, it really shytes me off when a jr member has a go at a snr one!



It really shytes me off when a snr member jacks a thread to call a jr member a poser or just about calls a junior member a poser cause he doesn't believe a statement that isn't even pivotal to the point the jr member is trying to make, if you want I will attempt to find another member, who is deployed in the area with me who was on the same course to verify.  



> A duffel? I thought we called 'em kit bags in the CF? A duffel is very civvy sounding to me and used on too many US made war movies, and I too smell a rat/poser not only by these words, but the entire post just aint right. Ya, and I believe that quote from the CSM too  . That entire post 39 smells of bullshyte.



yeah, cause terminology doesn't change from place to place or person to person, I've been calling a duffle a duffle for about 26 years now, cause thats what my family always called a duffle, and guess what, everyone knows what I'm talking about, but if I'm a poser for calling a duffle a duffle, I'll start calling a kit bag a kit bag, and a horsecck a flexable hose adapter etc etc etc... there are many names for everything, sorry you don't like the one I use for kit bag.

So you think I'm BSing, whatever. I wasn't trying to impress you, I was trying to make a point. I just took a dump, would you like me to send it home so you can pick peanuts out of it?   ;D




> Luke, in post 63 of this thread you mention "the city you are in" (St John NB), then why do say this when your profile says you are currently deployed with the CF in the Middle East? Your msn profile says you are a civilian, a computer wrangler, and you want to be a pilot in the CF.



I am PRes, that means I have a civy job as well as work for DND, however, I guess I should update my profile as I quit working for Genesys as Jack of all trades computer guy when they wouldn't let me go on PLQ. I live in Saint John, NB. I continue to parade with 722 Comm Sqn in the basement or the Barrack Green armouries... this is my home, I'm currently deployed to the ME, but I'm going home in a few months... would you like me to update my profile? I'm assuming so... there done.  

btw it's *Saint* John, St Johns is in NFLD

Yeah I want to fly rotary wing... got aspirations to do more in life than just sit behind a radio and say "0 roger out" the rest of my career... I'm going back to University to finish off my computer Science degree because tech school certificates don't count as secondary education with the CF, after that I'm going to apply for flight trg.... I'm also thinking of going to civy ground school for a bit of an extra edge. I've also been weighing in taking the CETOP or the ROTP programs. The recruiter is pushing me towards CETOP.



> I suggest you pull your head in a bit, George is a long time member who has contributed very well, and has been around. I am sure has spent more time standing against the Mess urinal than you got in the army (that is if you even are). If you are ( and I say if) a MCPL (either RegF or PRes), you should show much more professionalism and leadership than your very piss weak words used in this thread.



ahh, I see so it's ok for a Snr member to accuse someone of being a poser because he doesn't believe something he writes, and thats just fine, but it's unprofessional and unleaderlike for a Jr member to try to clear the air... I see, do I smell the old boys network here? btw why are you jumping on me, and not letting George respond?  Are you implying that because George has "spent more time standing against the Mess urinal than you got in the army " (talk about unprofessional language) that I have nothing worth saying? 

Is this a private forum on the Canadian military that is for fun and supposed to have a little light hearted ribbing, or are we on the parade square? I am enjoying this btw, I hope you aren't taking this too seriously, I'm putting in a lot of smilies so you can see that I'm not angry or trying to insult, I'm replying with the nature of two people in the mess rippin on eachother good naturedly. As this is an all ranks board, I like to think of it like an all ranks mess.



> With info you have given us on two sites (very wishy-washy), and the quality of your posts, I too smell a poser. Either sort yourself out on here, or move on.



sorted myself out... Anything else I can do to make you happy?  

Seriously though, I don't want to have to defend my self every week cause a senior member doesn't like my profile or my terminology.


Sorry to everyone else who doesn't care who can  pee the farthest, please resume the discussion on topic


----------



## armyvern

Recovered:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/cfb_gagetown/newsroom/documents/2006/NR06002_e.doc


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Having trouble bring up the text
any chance you can cut and paste


----------



## career_radio-checker

“We take matters of public safety very seriously and it is for this reason that we utilized the expertise of Crime Stoppers in trying to recover the pistol,” 

LOL  just an elaborate way to avoid saying "we haven't the foggiest where it is."


----------



## armyvern

CFL said:
			
		

> Having trouble bring up the text
> any chance you can cut and paste


As requested:



> NEWS RELEASE
> COMMUNIQUÉ DE PRESSE
> MILITARY PISTOL RECOVERED
> NR06-002
> January 24, 2006
> 
> CFB GAGETOWN – The Browning 9mm pistol reported missing in the Gagetown Training Area in August 2005 was returned to the base on January 13, 2006.
> 
> After viewing the Crime Stoppers “Feature of the Week” television segment in early January, a concerned citizen turned the pistol over to the Fredericton Police.  The weapon was later turned over to the 3 Garrison Military Police Company at CFB Gagetown.
> 
> “We take matters of public safety very seriously and it is for this reason that we utilized the expertise of Crime Stoppers in trying to recover the pistol,” said Colonel Ryan Jestin, Base Commander of CFB Gagetown. “Having the weapon found so shortly after the airing of the segment proves that Crime Stoppers works.”
> 
> No further information is available at this time as the investigation into the disappearance of the pistol is still ongoing.  To date, no charges have been laid in the incident.
> 
> The 3 Garrison Military Police Company would like to thank both Crime Stoppers and the Fredericton Police Force for their support in this investigation and the recovery of the weapon.
> 
> -30-
> CFB Gagetown
> Public Affairs Officer
> (506) 422-2000 ext 2466


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Thanks


----------



## Jarnhamar

Just imagine in the states.

They have some missing atomic bombs.  That would make for one hell of a crime stoppers segment.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Jack Bauer would find them post haste.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Locked again, contact a Moderator if you have an on-topic contribution.


----------



## familyman

Hey, this is Angel, Forest-Gumps wife...
we have been posted to Gagetown and are heading there in a few weeks, I was wondering if anyone out there can tell me a little about it. I tried checking on the search engine but came up with nothing!!! I was also wondering about the housing...we have 2 daughters (3 1/2 and 15-months) and have heard horror stories about the houses, eg. getting so cold in the winter that the food in your cubbards freeze, mold everywhere, etc. I was also wondering if the houses have basements, yards and are allowed pets. I know I'm asking alot but if anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it... I gotta know what I'm getting myself into...LOL!!! I know I'm pushing it with this one  but if anyone has any pictures of the housing could you please send some...if you don't mind...

                                                                                              Thanks,
                                                                                                   Angel


----------



## 043

Veterans son said:
			
		

> Thank you so much to all those who replied to my request regarding my father's name on Sappers Wall!
> It will be great to have the photo and having his name engraved on the wall
> is a fitting tribute to Dad.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mike



Anyone get that pic to you yet? I work at CFSME and my office is about 27 meters from the wall. Let me know if you still need it and I will take some pics for you.

chimo


----------



## TN2IC

forest-gump said:
			
		

> Hey, this is Angel, Forest-Gumps wife...
> we have been posted to Gagetown and are heading there in a few weeks, I was wondering if anyone out there can tell me a little about it. I tried checking on the search engine but came up with nothing!!! I was also wondering about the housing...we have 2 daughters (3 1/2 and 15-months) and have heard horror stories about the houses, eg. getting so cold in the winter that the food in your cubbards freeze, mold everywhere, etc. I was also wondering if the houses have basements, yards and are allowed pets. I know I'm asking alot but if anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it... I gotta know what I'm getting myself into...LOL!!! I know I'm pushing it with this one  but if anyone has any pictures of the housing could you please send some...if you don't mind...
> 
> Thanks,
> Angel



I just got posted out of there so I can fill ya in... they do let pets in there.. but they are you in your control..the dogs have to have their tags...cats don't. You have a little slot of land... or a huge hunk if you live near a corner like myself... and the PMQ's for winter... you have to put that wrap on the windows..and doors!!! and make sure you get locked in a good price for oil...I got mine with CANEX.. as the front counter and they will help you out there... the only picutre I have of my house is the outside...and well ...design is quite simple.... bricks...and more bricks... just make sure when you get your house..r.ecord everything to housing cause when it comes time to clear out...they can be a bit of a nazi at time... now here is one major point for you.... Halloween..... buy a lot of canny...lots... I come for the sticks... and wow...I was screwed over hardcore... 

As for things to do...I just pissed of the RCMP with my car... but that was me.... I was pretty well bored out of my mind there... oh I am rambling on here....lol... and yeah they do have basements... so joy joy... have fun getting that washer and dyer in there... getting out is even funny.... hahahahaha... I nearly die!!! meh.....



*Done rant*

Enjoy.


----------



## CdnArtyWife

forest-gump said:
			
		

> Hey, this is Angel, Forest-Gumps wife...
> we have been posted to Gagetown and are heading there in a few weeks, I was wondering if anyone out there can tell me a little about it. I tried checking on the search engine but came up with nothing!!! I was also wondering about the housing...we have 2 daughters (3 1/2 and 15-months) and have heard horror stories about the houses, eg. getting so cold in the winter that the food in your cubbards freeze, mold everywhere, etc. I was also wondering if the houses have basements, yards and are allowed pets. I know I'm asking alot but if anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it... I gotta know what I'm getting myself into...LOL!!! I know I'm pushing it with this one  but if anyone has any pictures of the housing could you please send some...if you don't mind...
> 
> Thanks,
> Angel



Hey Angel, 

I am currently living in G-town, have been for going on 4 years and I have a 4 y/o and a 2 1/2 y/o. I have a great pmq, and have friends who live in all the different styles..so, I am familiar with all of them. I have a good idea whoTN2IC is if he says he pissed off the RCMP with his car for kicks LOL. Anyway, the Q's are nice...nicer if you get a detatched or semi detatched (duplex) rather than a row house. It is advantageous to seal your windows with plastic in the winter as the draughts are nasty...but there are some units that have been completely retrofitted...(ie gutted out and rebuilt from the inside out) and they are fabulous...one of my best friends just moved into a retrofitted 4 bedroom, wow is it warm...and you never hear the furnice cut in. We are in a duplex with a decent chunk of grass to mow. There is a bilaw in Oromocto that states that your cat has to be tied up if outside...not everyone complies with this...if you are lucky your neighbors won't bitch too bad.

For more information about the area, base, and PMQs I suggest you contact the Welcome, Information and Referral Coordinator at the MFRC. Her name is Paulette Vance and she knows her stuff... you can contact her via email at MFRCGage@rogers.com or you can call her 422-2000 ext. 3252  The MFRC website is: www.mfrcgagetown.nb.ca

Good luck with the move...see ya when you get here!


----------



## familyman

Thanks for the info guys...
I REALLY appreciate it, I was kind of worried after hearing how crappy the housing is...dealing with the cold isn't too bad...I was more worried about the mold and stuff like that, especially with small kids. It's good to know you were screwed come Halloween though ...that means lots of friends for my kids...LOL!!!

                                                          Angel


----------



## vita per veneratio

Hey, i'll be in Gagetown this summer (En Force on some sec commanders course).  It's a seven week contract, and i will want to come home ( Mtl ) on a few of my weekends off.  I did a seach to see if anyone had asked this question or something similar before.  I want to know what is the cheapest method to get from Geagetown to Montreal, is it train, plane or bus?  Any info would be a big help.    Thanks a lot


----------



## George Wallace

The cheapest way is on your Travel Claim.  Once you are there, you can probably rent a car for the weekend or Lve period that you want to go home on.  When you take into account the Taxi/bus fare to and from the Train Station/Airport/Bus Terminal and then to your quarters in Gagetown, it may be the cheapest and offer you the most flexibility.  You'll have wheels when you get home.


----------



## scoutfinch

You would have to go to Moncton to catch the train.  It takes about 1:45 -2:00 to get from Gagetown to the train station in Moncton.  The train takes overnight to get to Montreal.  It only goes every second day and comes back the other way on alternating days.  I think you will find that it is impossible to go from Gagetown to Montreal by train for a weekend.

If I recall back to my university days in Fredericton, the bus leaves every day for Montreal in the mid-afternoon or early evening and takes about 12 hours to get to Montreal because you change buses in Riviere du Loup and the bus stops to drop off parcels and pick up passengers at every little back woods Irving station along the way.

Flying out of Fredericton is costly.  It is much cheaper to fly out of Halifax or Moncton.  

To be honest, it is not really practical to travel back and forth for weekends because of the logistics of getting the hell out of Fredericton to a main transit point.  Just my (well travelled)  .02.


----------



## plattypuss

If I remember correctly (and they do it again).  I believe SQFT lays on a bus every summer for staff tasked to Gagetown to take staff back and forth from Quebec every weekend.  Contact the School that you are working for to find out if that is happenning again this summer.


----------



## Franko

It's only seven weeks.....and there is lots to see and do in Fredricton in the summer, ahhh summer girls.     ;D

If you can...try to car pool with a buddy for those weekends you want to go back to Montreal.

As for the cheapest travel...ask your OR, they should be able to help you.

Regards


----------



## ProPatria05

Ah, yes, the Franco Fun bus.....no charge for the ride (c/o the Van Doo mafia), and all the Pepsi and Jos-Louis you can eat  ;D. 

Free ride for all Valcartier types who simply MUST return there EVERY weekend, without exception. These guys/gals would roll in on Sunday night to the shacks around 2300 hrs, and before they even checked the orders or the trace for Monday's deployment to the field, they'd be looking for the course senior to hand in their leave pass for the next weekend. And God forbid we weren't dismissed by 1400 or so that Friday, or worse yet if one of them were on duty on the weekend.

I understand that separation from family sucks - I've been through it.  But these guys wouldn't even CONSIDER spending a single weekend in the shacks. Their sole and primary mission in life was to get back to Quebec.

Anyways, now that I've ranted (not in a bad way - I became good friends with some of these guys, and I always found their panic kind of humourous), these buses were running most weekends last spring and summer ('05). So hopefully they do the same this year. Just look up the Franco Fun club in Gagetown (not kidding - this is a real social club through whom this bus is organized).


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I believe it is on a regular basis now.. not just for the summer.  we had drivers from QC head home during the early months of this year.. if only Platypuss knew someone in the base HQ...he'd find out.. I can ask a t work tomorrow.  Mind you, that'll only get you to Quebec City, not Montreal!


----------



## plattypuss

Bzzliteyr, but that would mean I'd have to actually get out of my chair and walk down the hall and maybe up or down a few steps.  The bus is laid on by the area not CTC HQ estee.  Perhaps you can offer a spot on the moving truck, Bones?


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Ouch.. you are wise young Jedi.. I see you still have the working ethics of any Armour Crewman I have ever seen.. good job


----------



## bluecollared

you can rent a car from the fredericton aiport. budget rents them with unlimited kms. you could make montreal in 8hrs easy. it's a $12.00 cab ride from the base to the airport.

cheers.


----------



## JDMCRX

Hey guys.

Im leaving for gagetown and i just want to make sure i can find the main entrence. I am coming from ottawa.

Can anyone give me a address for the actual base and i need to find CFSME


----------



## Gunner98

Great site with lots of info:
http://www.status.nb.ca/CFBGagetown.html

Map of Oromocto @
http://www.oromocto.ca/images/map.pdf


----------



## vonGarvin

From Ottawa
Go to Quebec, through highway 20 (trans canada).  Keep following it to Wolfe River (aka "Riviere du loup").  Follow the transcanada SOUTH to NB.
Once in NB, the highway is #2.  Follow to Fredericton, and beyond.
Take exit 303 (I think).  First one in Oromocto.  Go into town.  Follow that road (Waasis) until you come to lights at intersection by the NB Tel Building.  Turn Right.  At next lights, you are at the main gate.  Turn left.  Go to Firehall.  Turn right.  CFSME is on your left at next intersection.


----------



## Gunner98

First exit is 301 (Wassis Road), second is Exit 303 takes you to Miramichi Road which will take you to a traffice circle.  NB loves traffic circles.  Take a right on to St. Lawrence it will take you to the Main gate.


----------



## CdnArtyWife

In either case, don't forget to stop at Timmies for a refill! (Gateway drive off exit 303 or Restigouche Rd off exit 301) ;D


----------



## TN2IC

Go to the one on Gateway.. they make better coffee.


----------



## George Wallace

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> First exit is 301 (Wassis Road), second is Exit 303 takes you to Miramichi Road which will take you to a traffice circle.  NB loves traffic circles.  Take a right on to St. Lawrence it will take you to the Main gate.



That would be the second Traffic Circle.......You exit on the road directly to your front at the first Traffic Circle, and then exit onto the first right at the second Traffic Circle......Front Gate is about 1 km straight ahead after a Traffic Light.


----------



## Franko

Try using Map quest or Google Earth as well.

Regards


----------



## TN2IC

Something I don't get...CFB Gagetown is part of Burton, not Oromocto. Well that is the last time I noticed... hehehe. Did anyone else note this before? The main and south gates go into Oromocto while the north to Burton. I need to have a chat with Canada Post on this issue.   ;D


----------



## Gunner98

Burton used to begin once you crossed over the Burton Bridge.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Mods if there is a more appropiate form for this thread please more it.

I did a search on army.ca for cfb gagetown and little information poped up.

I'm heading out that way for a few days to do a recce of sorts, checking out the housing, base, local buisnesses, atmosphere and entertainment etc..  Does anyone have any insights goods or bad on CFB Gagetown or the surrounding area? ie fredericton, oromocto.

Feel free to PM me if you wanna keep it off the open forums

Cheers


----------



## tree hugger

Well, in Oromocto 
- you've got 2 grocery stores now - Sobey's and Superstore.  
- 2 timmies, and a nice independent coffee shop accross from timmies on restagouche (sp.)
- base has a great gym facility, arena, roller blade track, indoor and outdoor pools, great outdoor running trails
- pub by the canex has great wings

Fredericton
-warning - 2 universities keep town in business - students are everywhere
-good pubs - Dolan's, Snooty Fox (order the blueberry beer)
-taking the wife to a nice restaurant - go to the Blue Door (I used to work there)
-2 main malls - Fredericton and Regent, convieniently by each other - theatre in the Regent Mall
-nice hotel - The Beaverbrook
- bar to whoop it up - Rockin Rodeo/Sweetwaters or Nicky Zee's.

Anything else, ask away...


----------



## tree hugger

Oh yeah, every Saturday morning there is a big farmers market (Regent and George St) - llok for the Caisse Populaire.  Great market!


----------



## HItorMiss

http://www.status.nb.ca/CFBGagetown.html

Here found this, hope it helps.


----------



## PMedMoe

Don't forget the awesome Sunday buffets at the Diplomat Restaurant!!


----------



## tree hugger

No way Moe!  I got food poisoning from their muscles!

 :'( (we need a yakking smily here)


----------



## PMedMoe

tree hugger said:
			
		

> No way Moe!  I got food poisoning from their muscles!
> 
> :'( (we need a yakking smily here)



This was the *least* graphic I could find: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides, if you were eating their *muscles*, you would be sick!!  Try the *mussels*!  

Actually, I used to stick to the big bowl of shell-on shrimp!!


----------



## tree hugger

Haha!  I spelled the wrong word right though - you got to give me that!

Perfect smily!  Thanks!


----------



## Scott

First off...


			
				tree hugger said:
			
		

> Snooty Fox (order the blueberry beer)


Don't fruit the beer, man law. Even as a part time farmer of berries that happen to be blue I scoff at the notion of them in my brew. ;D

Ah Freddy. Alot better now with the new highways in place. Saint John is, what, an hour away with a QMJHL team (watch the highway after dark, I clocked a bear by Vimy Range!) 

Ahhh, Sweetwaters...


----------



## tree hugger

Scott said:
			
		

> First off...Don't fruit the beer, man law. Even as a part time farmer of berries that happen to be blue I scoff at the notion of them in my brew. ;D
> 
> Ah Freddy. Alot better now with the new highways in place. Saint John is, what, an hour away with a QMJHL team (watch the highway after dark, I clocked a bear by Vimy Range!)
> 
> Ahhh, Sweetwaters...



I'm a chick so I'm allowed to fruitify my beer!

Also watch out for the meese on the highway - o wow!

I also have many fond/blurry memories of sweets!


----------



## vonGarvin

Actually three Tim's in Oromoscow now: the two mentioned plus a mini Tims in the mall.

If you need to buy a house, check this gem out:
http://www.mls.ca/PropertyDetails.aspx?PropertyID=5828950

*HINT HINT*


----------



## tree hugger

I'd move back in a minute!  Sold!


----------



## formerarmybrat23

Info about oromoscow?

Housing anywhere within a 30 min range of the base is on the rise, as that area is obviously in high demand, 

Concerning living within oromocto, I would say lockup any and all property. Basically anything that can be picked up and carried off will be. 
When I lived on rutledge street across from ridgeview middle school, we had alot of problems with that. There were always teenagers around the paths at night, and serveral times my father chased off people trying to steal from the backyard, not even the garbage bins were safe.  If being able to choose a place, live on the far west of the town. Away from the mall and surrounding area. 
There is a problem with drugs and theft in that area.

All problems are minor though and can be expected anywhere you go. It is a nice place and offers lots of recreaction (base gym, outdoor track by middle school, walking trails, sports teams for all seasons for the kids, skating at the rink, etc). The schools are alright (i went through them).  And just about everything you need is within a 5 minute drive. It would be wise to shop in freddy on payday as the grocery stores in oromocto are pretty much empty of stock on those days.  For good places to eat, hit up greco best pizza and donairs there, also i'm a fan of the hilltop for a nice night out.

and o yes there is lots of lakes and camping spots in the surrounding region. A drive out to little or oromocto lake is a good place.

Hope you enjoy gagetown!


----------



## MdB

CFHA Oromocto: http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/locations/gagetown_gi_e.asp

Royal Lepage Gardiner: http://www.royallepage.ca/gardiner

AND

Free internet connection: many wireless hotspots throughout Freddy (Fred E-Zone www.fred-ezone.com) AND the Sour Grape on Restigouche, nice café with wireless connection.


----------



## TN2IC

West Oromocto is building up now. I wanted to build there once. It is across the highway near the RCMP station area. And yes they have 3 Timmies and a lot of roundabouts.  


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## NL_engineer

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Well, in Oromocto
> - 2 timmies, and a nice independent coffee shop accross from timmies on restagouche (sp.)



Wrong there are 3 timmies  ;D (Gateway, Oromocto mall, and Restagouche)

Well I guess I should of read the whole thread before posting this but what can you do.

As for housing, with the troops back, houses are selling fast; I have hired from a number of people who have sold there houses in under 18 hours on the market.


----------



## George Wallace

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Wrong there are 3 timmies  ;D (Gateway, Oromocto mall, and Restagouche)



Rather redundant.  



			
				Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> Actually three Tim's in Oromoscow now: the two mentioned plus a mini Tims in the mall.If you need to buy a house, check this gem out:
> http://www.mls.ca/PropertyDetails.aspx?PropertyID=5828950
> 
> *HINT HINT*


----------



## NL_engineer

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Rather redundant.



I seen that when I read through the whole thing, just jumped the gun as usual  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I seen that when I read through the whole thing, just jumped the gun as usual  ;D



That's OK.  Just another chance to give Capt Sensible's property out on the Enniskillen another plug.   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

Route 101 through Hoyt, eh?

I think I lost something in Hoyt once... ;D

Oromocto's actually a really nice spot, I found. I'll second the Snooty Fox in Fred. And...hehe...sweetwaters.


----------



## George Wallace

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Route 101 through Hoyt, eh?
> 
> I think I lost something in Hoyt once... ;D



I think he calls it "Regent Street South"  in the "Welsford North Sub Division".    ;D


----------



## armyvern

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Wrong there are 3 timmies  ;D (Gateway, Oromocto mall, and Restagouche)



Glad you pointed that out!! I'm the Timmies expert ... they've had 3 of them for 3 years now.

To the thread originator:

Want details on which one to hit at which time?? Send PM ... it can be complicated!!


----------



## NL_engineer

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Glad you pointed that out!! I'm the Timmies expert ... they've had 3 of them for 3 years now.
> 
> To the thread originator:
> 
> Want details on which one to hit at which time?? Send PM ... it can be complicated!!



Easy:

Don't go to Restagouche, as the coffee never tastes right

The mall is good, but almost always has a line up

Gateway is good, but the staff can be really slow (common occurrence)


----------



## GAP

New Brunswick military base stages welcome home ceremony for soldiers
Fri Oct 12 02:05:04 CDT 2007 THE CANADIAN PRESS
Article Link

OROMOCTO, N.B. - More than 650 Canadian soldiers who served in Afghanistan will get an official welcome home Friday at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown in New Brunswick.
Many of the soldiers have been home for more than two months, but officials at the base and the local communities decided they wanted to do more for their local heroes. Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, the chief of the land staff, will present medals to the soldiers during a ceremony Friday morning.

The Second Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Group will also be honoured with the General Campaign Star.

The Gagetown soldiers were among nearly 2,500 Canadian troops that completed a six-month deployment to Afghanistan in August.
More on link


----------



## stevendj_34

I just fineshed BMQ and I have to report to CFB gagetown armoured school jan 6 and i wasent given a building number or contact number and also what do i wear combat uniform or dress uniform? and do i fly in uniform because acording to my leave pass im on duty jan 6 and thats when my flight leaves? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## George Wallace

You're flying.  When you get to Fredericton, tell the Cab driver to take you to the Report Center.  It being Sunday that is all that will be open.  They will give you a map of CFB(G), a room key to your room and a Building number to go to.   You don't have to be in uniform for the flight, but dress neatly.  Wear your uniform when you report to the Armour School on Monday, if one of your Instructors hasn't already seen you on Sunday.


----------



## armyvern

Oh yeah ...

Tell the cab to WAIT while you go into the report room ... it's a long walk to the shacks.


----------



## X-mo-1979

J-7 ask to be dropped off behind the soldier statue.
Have fun,say hi to everyone for me.


----------



## TN2IC

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh yeah ...
> 
> Tell the cab to WAIT while you go into the report room ... it's a long walk to the shacks.



I learn that one before!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> J-7 ask to be dropped off behind the soldier statue.
> Have fun,say hi to everyone for me.



Nope they moved rations and accomodations to D-59, the new shacks over by the fire hall.


----------



## X-mo-1979

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Nope they moved rations and accomodations to D-59, the new shacks over by the fire hall.



Ahh ok.
Yeah I had quite the time finding the post office when I was clearing out.Then I find out they tore it down and put it in the canex lol.


----------



## TN2IC

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> J-7




 THE MALL!  ;D 

I'm still trying to find GAP in there.


----------



## Gager

Are there kettlebells at the gym in Gagetown? If so what weight(s)?

*contemplating bringing one

Thanks


----------



## Franko

Gager said:
			
		

> Are there kettlebells at the gym in Gagetown? If so what weight(s)?
> 
> *contemplating bringing one
> 
> Thanks



They have many ranging from 10 lbs to 30lbs IIRC.

Regards


----------



## Gager

Great - thanks for the info.


----------



## DiamondDarryl

where do they keep the kettlebells? I havnt seen them in the weight room nor the crossfit area.


----------



## NL_engineer

DiamondDarryl said:
			
		

> where do they keep the kettlebells? I havnt seen them in the weight room nor the crossfit area.



Ask the PSP staff, if they are there, they will be able to show you where they are.

Edited to add: They may be in the weights area, near the dumbbells (I have seen one set there before)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Think they are either in the old gym equipment room or the new gym equipment room.


----------



## patt

ask mr sherly for some work out time with him


----------



## armyvern

Xfire said:
			
		

> ask mr sherly for some work out time with him



I like Dave!! He's my fave.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Xfire said:
			
		

> ask mr sherly for some work out time with him





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I like Dave!! He's my fave.



Are you guys nuts!?! I hate that guy he taught me MOD 1 of PLQ. He gives Tony Little a run for his money.

EDIT

Actually I think he ate Tony Little  ;D


----------



## DiamondDarryl

shirly is a nut, im afraid of him and his stretching teqniques. In fact he will probobly haunt me tomorow morning for PT


----------



## armyvern

I've got him Wednesday for Circuit Training. Heeee haw!!!  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin

Dave Shirley doesn't do push ups.  He actually pushes the Earth away from him.
Once, Dave Shirley made love in the cab of a tractor trailer.  ONE sperm cell made its way to the engine.  That truck is now known as "Optimus Prime"
Chuck Norris and Dave Shirley once walked into a bar together.  The bar instantly vaporised due to the overwhelming presence of awesome.

Oh, and Dave Shirley was once in the RCR.  It's now known as The RCR.


;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Dave Shirley doesn't do push ups.  He actually pushes the Earth away from him.
> Once, Dave Shirley made love in the cab of a tractor trailer.  ONE sperm cell made its way to the engine.  That truck is now known as "Optimus Prime"
> Chuck Norris and Dave Shirley once walked into a bar together.  The bar instantly vaporised due to the overwhelming presence of awesome.
> 
> Oh, and Dave Shirley was once in the RCR.  It's now known as The RCR.
> 
> 
> ;D



 :rofl:

I love how he states that he was in before the human rights thing in the military and then promptly left after it was introduced.


----------



## Eowyn

I was only in Gagetown for 2 weeks on course and even I know of Mr. Shirley.  I have never been so toasted after circuit training.  :crybaby:


----------



## X-mo-1979

Honestly I never seen kettle balls in the base gym.I usually just used 25lb weights as substitution for kettle ball swings.

Dave is awesome.Best PSP guy I have ever ran into.He coached our running team and it's amazing a man of that muscle mass can move that fast.

He really helped me out 1 on 1 as well with a few things.really approachable and takes his job as training the warrior to heart.
None of the PSP in petawawa can come close to his caliber.Many a day I swung in and had a chat with him about certain things I was trying to work on.Not many PSP will sit down with you and actually write out a program on a piece of paper for you like Dave did for me.

Last express test I did was with him,everyone was amazed that I got 65 push ups with him.He enforces proper standards,that why I love the guy.Heard him say 14.... 14..... 14 to a couple guys! ;D

The gym doesn't have kettle balls cause Dave eats them as iron supplements.

Love him man.


----------



## armyvern

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Oh, and Dave Shirley was once in the RCR.  It's now known as The RCR.
> 
> ;D



No worries Mortarman, his past association with The RCR is clearly well established by anyone who knows anything about looking after their hair ... and that man has hair!! 

I wish I had his damned hair.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No worries Mortarman, his past association with The RCR is clearly well established by anyone who knows anything about looking after their hair ... and that man has hair!!
> 
> I wish I had his damned hair.


I also wish I had hair like that.   Seriously

(But, of course, the joke is that The RCR was "the" RCR before he joined.  Small "t".  *sigh*  Is this thing on?  Hello?)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yeah I got it Mortorman.


----------



## Im Not Telling

I just found out I'm heading to Gagetown.  I was woundering if anyone had any heads up about the place other then you dig a trench and it fills with water.  I'm more intrested in what the surrounding area is like, travel times, road conditions, dive sites, public ranges, walking trails, animal by laws, and how bad the PMQ's are.  I'm not moving till this summer but any info would help


----------



## X-mo-1979

I just left there.

I loved New Brunswick (read the are not my job there).

Beautiful park a mere walk behind the Q's down by the river.
If you own a boat it is heaven on the St.John river.
Animals have to be registered IIRC it was like 20 bucks for my dog.
PMQ's are cheap.430 a month for my 3 bedroom duplex.
We had aweosme neighbours but I guess that depends on the street and area.
If you want peace and quiet try and get a house,as the row houses are full of students and young reserve guys on call outs/class work.

lots to see around the area,fundy, st.john,moncton.

And if your young and just want to party..freddy is pretty good.If you can't find a girl your most likely not into that....and in that case go to moncton.


----------



## Im Not Telling

my wife will love to hear the last part......lol


----------



## armyvern

Not bad here in Gagetown usually.

Raining right now actually ... freezing rain dammit.  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64990.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35190.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34768.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31631.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/856.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21425.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25621.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31081.0.html

I just typed "Gagetown" in the search bar ... there's a ton of pages in there for you to view.

And I'll lock this one up because with that search you'll find everything from the nearby "best fishing spots" to the best spa in town for your wife to enjoy (oh, and don't forget all the local stores offering the military discount in Fredericton/Oromocto <--- there's a ton of them).


----------



## Im Not Telling

thanks, looks like I have some reading


----------



## armyvern

Im Not Telling said:
			
		

> thanks, looks like I have some reading



I dare say; and with that, I'll lock this one up now.

Vern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Wookilar

Hello all. Got the message the other day and we're heading to Gagetown this summer. We're really looking forward to the move and getting settled in a little bit closer to home.

I've done the search and read the threads, now all we're asking for is if anyone has any specific recommendations regarding real estate agents and lawyers to send me a pm or email. We would really appreciate any bad/good experiences that anyone is willing to share. We haven't decided if we want to live in Freddie or out in the county somewhere..... got to make up our mind on that one first I guess....

We got screwed here in Kingston due to lack of time and research, not going to let that happen again.

Thanks in advance.

The Wookilars


----------



## vonGarvin

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Hello all. Got the message the other day and we're heading to Gagetown this summer. We're really looking forward to the move and getting settled in a little bit closer to home.
> 
> I've done the search and read the threads, now all we're asking for is if anyone has any specific recommendations regarding real estate agents and lawyers to send me a pm or email. We would really appreciate any bad/good experiences that anyone is willing to share. We haven't decided if we want to live in Freddie or *out in the county somewhere*..... got to make up our mind on that one first I guess....
> 
> We got screwed here in Kingston due to lack of time and research, not going to let that happen again.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> The Wookilars


I'm in Pet on IR.  I would offer you my house for sale (25 mins from base, nice property, etc); however, since I'm heading to the Sandbox this year, we have decided to hold off on buying.  I would suggest that a house in the country is not only viable, but very reasonable for taxes, prices, etc.  As well, many service members and DND Civilian Employees live all over the place: carpooling is almost always an option.
As for agents, I can't think of any off the top of my head that stand out above the others.  I'm sure others on here can help you out in that area.


----------



## 043

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Hello all. Got the message the other day and we're heading to Gagetown this summer. We're really looking forward to the move and getting settled in a little bit closer to home.
> 
> I've done the search and read the threads, now all we're asking for is if anyone has any specific recommendations regarding real estate agents and lawyers to send me a pm or email. We would really appreciate any bad/good experiences that anyone is willing to share. We haven't decided if we want to live in Freddie or out in the county somewhere..... got to make up our mind on that one first I guess....
> 
> We got screwed here in Kingston due to lack of time and research, not going to let that happen again.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> The Wookilars



My condolences!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzbird

My son just arrived in Gagetown from BMQ in St. Jean and he already left for the field without giving me his mailing address.  I'm just a loving mother wanting to send the boy some mail and he probably won't think of sending me a letter so do someone know the mailing address of Gagetown.  Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Try this:

SN, RANK, and NAME
Course Name and Serial/Unit/School (if you have it)
Canadian Forces Base Gagetown
PO Box 17000 Stn Forces
Oromocto NB  E2V 4J5.


----------



## buzzbird

Wow That was fast.  Thanks so much.  Blessing to you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

lol from many summers spent there, almost got it memorize  :-X


----------



## TylerSnap!

Hello all, I tried searching on here but came up empty.  I've recently been accepted into the CF as an Infantry soldier and will be assigned to The RCR.  Now, I realize the powers that be will send me to the battalion that is in the most need for soldiers and that I could very well end up in Gagetown with 2RCR.  What I would like to know is, how difficult would it be, or how long would I have to wait, to transfer to one of the other battalions in Petawawa?  The reason I would like to stay in Ontario is for private reasons (yes a very important reason that I'm sure you all would agree with me on).


----------



## daftandbarmy

If you're unimpressed with being posted to Gagetown, how are you going to feel when you're on a FOB in Central Asia for 2 of the next 5 years? It sounds like you've picked the wrong career. 

Besides, the best Donair kebabs on the planet reside in Oromocto, and the bright lights of Paris pale in comparison to the dim glow from the bar at the Hilltop pub....


----------



## TylerSnap!

I can live with going on rotation but would prefer to be garrisoned in Ontario.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Hey Tylersnap  You should be happy going to Gagetown.  Where else in the world can you go uphill and find a swamp?


----------



## Yrys

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> The reason I would like to stay in Ontario is for private reasons (yes a very important reason that I'm sure you all would agree with me on).



Does someone want to try to make an educated guess answer for that young fellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, please ?


----------



## TylerSnap!

Does someone want to try to make an educated guess answer for that young fellow , please ?

Thank you!


----------



## Yrys

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> Thank you!



Your welcome (beaming) !

It might not be 'ad hominem', but it seems a bit near to me ...



			
				daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Thanks for using the term 'ad hominem'. One of the greatest faults of a debater: attacking the person vs. the position.
> 
> For those who'd like a reminder of what it means, here's a pretty good definition (and it's not like I've ever fallen into that trap you bunch of w*nkers!  ;D).
> 
> An ad hominem argument, also known as argumentum ad hominem (Latin: "argument to the man", "argument against the man") consists of replying to an argument or factual claim by attacking or appealing to a characteristic or belief of the person making the argument or claim, rather than by addressing the substance of the argument or producing evidence against the claim. The process of proving or disproving the claim is thereby subverted, and the argumentum ad hominem works to change the subject.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem


----------



## TylerSnap!

I actually see a lot of that around here.   Too bad it camoflauges all the expertise.


----------



## Yrys

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> I actually see a lot of that around here.



I can't be trowing a rock on that one, I might be in a glass house, with some rainbow posts at newbie ...

Now back on track of the first post...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

I don't know if you are on your 3's or not, but sometimes if you top your course your career manager might be more apt to send you where you want to go.  So aim high Good luck.


----------



## daftandbarmy

For I am a soldier
And unapt to weep
Or to exclaim upon fortune's fickleness

Henry VI


----------



## blacktriangle

Have you ever been to Gagetown; or for that matter Pet?


----------



## Yrys

Yrys said:
			
		

> Now back on track of the first post...



pretty, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please ?


----------



## Blackadder1916

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> For I am a soldier
> And unapt to weep
> Or to exclaim upon fortune's fickleness
> 
> Henry VI



(But). . .  there is remedy enough, my lord . . .


----------



## Franko

If you wind up in Gagetown it may be a couple of years or more before you get posted to Pet, as it would actually be a base to base posting and not a inter-unit posting.

Let the CoC know what you want to do and the reasons why and they _*may*_ take it into consideration.

There may be a soldier that wants to stay in Gagetown that is posted to Pet and may not want to go and it could be an easy switch.

Regards


----------



## TylerSnap!

Thanks RBD.


----------



## TN2IC

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Hey Tylersnap  You should be happy going to Gagetown.  Where else in the world can you go uphill and find a swamp?




Jerusalem Ridge, Gagetown! Oh what memories... ;D


----------



## HItorMiss

Option for you as well is during Battle School (or whatever it is the CF calls it now days) when they asking posting preferences you make sure your first 2 are  the Bn's in Petawawa. Along with that you submit a memo to your course staff outlining the the reasons in which you require the posting to Petawawa.  If your reasons are valid they will make sure your reasons are explained to the RCR career manager who is the person in charge of your career and where you get posted.


----------



## George Wallace

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> .........  If your reasons are valid .......



These are the key words that must have a really honest truth to them.  "Puppy Love" is not a valid reason.  A child with "special needs" may be.


----------



## NCRCrow

to add a Navy spin..with Coast selection after your QL-3

East or West Coast preference is usually decided by "Puppy Love" and a decision that is almost always regretted 6 months down the road!

I was lucky as I asked for East and got it! But it wouldn't really matter to me as I am an Army Brat and used to moving.

The only posting I will avoid is St Jean, I couldn't afford a 1200 pay cut (Sea Pay -PLD) plus a cranky anglo wife. I would go IR if I had to.


----------



## TylerSnap!

BulletMagnet- Option for you as well is during Battle School (or whatever it is the CF calls it now days) when they asking posting preferences you make sure your first 2 are  the Bn's in Petawawa. Along with that you submit a memo to your course staff outlining the the reasons in which you require the posting to Petawawa.  If your reasons are valid they will make sure your reasons are explained to the RCR career manager who is the person in charge of your career and where you get posted.

Now that's good news to hear.  I didn't know they asked which specific Battalion you preferred.


----------



## HItorMiss

Yes they do ask. 

However remember that the Career Manager cares about the Regiments need's before yours. And only with very good valid reasons will he "care" about you and your needs.


----------



## TylerSnap!

I realize the Regiment comes first.  However, I believe my responsibilities will allow me to stay in Ontario.


----------



## Grunt_031

One of the big deciding factors is which Bn is in reconstitution phase and the rotation of them in Task Force generation. But there is always exceptions.


----------



## George Wallace

Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> But there is always exceptions.



"Exceptions" sometimes come with 'Career ramifications'.  Compassionate Postings sometimes come with "No Promotion", "No Courses" and "No Deployment" clauses.  Be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## NCRCrow

especially as a QL-3 Pte!


----------



## Mike Baker

You know, I kind of hope to be posted in Petawawa, with The RCR, but, I will settle for any posting that they will give me, even if that wouldn't mean being in The RCR.


----------



## armyvern

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> I realize the Regiment comes first.  However, I believe my responsibilities will allow me to stay in Ontario.



I can't think of a single "responsibility" that will ensure you get to Pet and remain there for your career. 

1) If it's a "compassionate" family related responsibility that precludes you from posting elsewhere -- it'll also preclude you from deploying anywhere. You should really understand that right now. Sometimes these situations occur and are quite justifiable -- such as going through a divorce etc.

2) I have seen this occur three times in my career, and all three were due to a child who had a a medical condition which required advanced treatment facilities. In one case, the child had to be within one hour of a major children's hospital. Those situations are unavoidable ... and very very rare.

3) Looking after elderly relativs etc. It's done all the time by members -- either financially, physically, or both. In those cases, if the elderly parents live with you etc -- it is expected that they move with you when you are posted.

4) Legal issues. Going through a divorce etc. You will be told to sort your shit out. As soon as those issues are dealt with, and you will have to inform your CoC when that finalisation occurs, --- you are back to being treated just like anyone else.

5) Child whom is not in your custody lives there with the mother. Oh well, there's tonnes of divorced couples in the CF -- some posted on the opposite sides of the country from their kids. Fly Westjet. If YOU have a child and have custody, and that custody order prevents you from leaving Ontario -- it is your responsibility to go back to the court and the judge and explain the circumstances of your "job" to have that restriction lifted so that you can be posted elsewhere. IT also happens ALL the time. That would fall into the category of "Adminstrative" issue that you need to sort out.

The question I have for you is that you state you'd had no problems with deploying etc. That, to me, pretty much shuts down your entire arguement about "Petawawa" being the only possible location that you should be. Answer me this:  If it is impossible for you to be posted anywhere but location "X" because you are needed there so "desperately" in your eyes ... then how could whomever/whatever "possibly do without you while you were somewhere else on a deployment"?? I won't be the only one asking that question. I'm quite sure your CoC would ask it too the first time you walked in and asked why your name was left off the CFTPO "deployment X". My answer would be "because you already told us that you couldn't possibly be anywhere but here -- live with it."


----------



## HItorMiss

Alright before we all go and scare this kid into something foolish.....

Yes the Regiment and the Army has it's priority's and yes you could end up going to a different Bn or Base then you wanted. But remember asking is not a bad thing, laying it all out in a memo is in fact your best course of action and there could be no ramifications to asking to be in Petawawa what so ever.  All this talk about compassionate this and career stop that is totally premature in fact with a QL3 Pte there is in my experience 0 issues with a young lad wanting to go to say Timbuktu base because of X reason every Bn needs troops at this point so ask and don't be afraid to tell them why. You will get it or you wont and that is that.

Let's stop the scare mongering people......


----------



## armyvern

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Let's stop the scare mongering people......



It's not scare mongering. It's just the facts.

He should not presume that his "responsibility" requiring him to be in Pet will be regarded as a "valid" one for his entire career that precludes any moving elsewhere. If he expects that, he's on the wrong track.

What "he" views as a "responsibility" may indeed be something that he WILL be expected to sort out, correct, and fix in order to avoid career implications. If the "reason" he has is something that falls into that category and he expects that he will not have to "fix" it or sort it out "in a timely manner" --- one very often finds themselves within the realm of "administrative burden". Sound mean? Well, it is the truth.


----------



## HItorMiss

Look the kid did not say "I can't be anywhere else" he said he has reason he wants to be in Pet. I  can understand that, hell 3 or 4 guys had reasons they wanted to be in Pet and Gagetown during my QL3, and the Course WO said write a memo say why and I'll pass it to the Career Manager, and you know what he did and guess what in a few cases they may not have got the Bn they wanted but they got that base.


The Army is not such a big bad uncaring place stop making it sound like that for Pete's sake. YES it has priorities YES it has positions and tasking that NEED to be filled but it also in most cases listen to reason why a soldier can't at this time....He said he he'll take that the Army gives him and that I respect what I also respect is that he has reasons he wants to be in Ontario so lets let him ask and see what he gets. We have (well I and another) gave him the ways to ask we answered his quesion let's leave the inquisition and fear mongering to ourselves.


----------



## Michael OLeary

For now, it's enough that TylerSnap! knows that he can request a posting to Petawawa when his BIQ course is asked to make posting preferences.  Also, if the course is told they're all going to Gagetown, he knows that he can request consideration for a posting to Pet.  If he feels that his reasons are valid, and presents them effectively, then he may receive the posting he desires.  If the reasons are significant enough, he will be likely be briefed then, or the next time they arise as a consideration, on the potential career implications if they remain unchanged.

He has his immediate course of action.

He is aware of potential ramifications.

We don't know the facts of his situation, so we can only let him work it through.


----------



## HItorMiss

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It's not scare mongering. It's just the facts.
> 
> What "he" views as a "responsibility" may indeed be something that he WILL be expected to sort out, correct, and fix in order to avoid career implications. If the "reason" he has is something that falls into that category and he expects that he will not have to "fix" it or sort it out "in a timely manner" --- one very often finds themselves within the realm of "administrative burden". Sound mean? Well, it is the truth.



I call BS on it's not fear Mongering!

It completely is....He asked a simple question the answer was given then some tangent about why he shouldn't ask a preference or explain his reason to HIS CoC came out. You can call it facts sure I wont argue to extent it is but it's all mitigating and crystal ball reading on our part. We have no idea what his Carrer Manager will say, well actualy I know the guy so I have some what of an idea...If his reason are valid he'll likely get what he asks for with no restrictions so long as it's not a reason like "My mother is dying and I can't leave her bedside" then well yeah if it's that there will be something. 

The Career Manager will send guys where they are needed but he usualy sends those where they want to go. Thats why they ask where you want to be posted nearer the end of the course then after that those who have more reasons then they just want to go to 3 RCR to jump the Course WO will tell those soldiers to write memos and from there it's all up to the CM.

Question answered next topic


----------



## armyvern

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Look the kid did not say "I can't be anywhere else" he said he has reason he wants to be in Pet. I  can understand that, hell 3 or 4 guys had reasons they wanted to be in Pet and Gagetown during my QL3, and the Course WO said write a memo say why and I'll pass it to the Career Manager, and you know what he did and guess what in a few cases they may not have got the Bn they wanted but they got that base.
> 
> 
> The Army is not such a big bad uncaring place stop making it sound like that for Pete's sake. YES it has priorities YES it has positions and tasking that NEED to be filled but it also in most cases listen to reason why a soldier can't at this time....He said he he'll take that the Army gives him and that I respect what I also respect is that he has reasons he wants to be in Ontario so lets let him ask and see what he gets. We have (well I and another) gave him the ways to ask we answered his quesion let's leave the inquisition and fear mongering to ourselves.



And I am saying that he said:



			
				TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> Hello all, I tried searching on here but came up empty.  I've recently been accepted into the CF as an Infantry soldier and will be assigned to The RCR.  Now, I realize the powers that be will send me to the battalion that is in the most need for soldiers and that I could very well end up in Gagetown with 2RCR.  What I would like to know is, how difficult would it be, or how long would I have to wait, to transfer to one of the other battalions in Petawawa? * The reason I would like to stay in Ontario is for private reasons (yes a very important reason that I'm sure you all would agree with me on).*



So the kid wants to be in Pet, his entire career. He says that he has a "very important reason that he's sure we'd all agree with him on."

I'm saying:

That he should not expect any reason to be considered to be valid to keep him there his entire career. There may indeed be a valid compassionate circumstance for him to go there _now _ ... but he WILL be expected to deal with that and get it sorted out "in a timely manner". 

That's a fact. Compassionates come with expiry dates, and CF members are expected to have their business in order by the end of them so that they are able to be posted, promoted, and deployed again.

He can certainly ask for Pet, and hopefully he gets it, but that doesn't stop him from being posted down the road -- so whatever his "responsibility is there now" --- he needs to fix it to allow for that. As I said before, the only time I have ever seen a sit that could not be fixed, was in the case of the medical issues with children, and the one where the child needed to be within the hour from CHEO where treatment for his disease was available. Obviously, in that case, the member (an RCR) could never have been posted to Gagetown as we are more than an hour from CHEO. In that case, the member could do nothing to fix the issue, nor was it caused by him. Totally different from something administrative that can be, and is expected to be "fixed".


----------



## armyvern

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I call BS on it's not fear Mongering!
> 
> *It completely is....He asked a simple question the answer was given then some tangent about why he shouldn't ask a preference or explain his reason to HIS CoC came out.* You can call it facts sure I wont argue to extent it is but it's all mitigating and crystal ball reading on our part. We have no idea what his Carrer Manager will say, well actualy I know the guy so I have some what of an idea...If his reason are valid he'll likely get what he asks for with no restrictions so long as it's not a reason like "My mother is dying and I can't leave her bedside" then well yeah if it's that there will be something.
> 
> The Career Manager will send guys where they are needed but he usualy sends those where they want to go. Thats why they ask where you want to be posted nearer the end of the course then after that those who have more reasons then they just want to go to 3 RCR to jump the Course WO will tell those soldiers to write memos and from there it's all up to the CM.
> 
> Question answered next topic



 :

I never told him not to ask. I didn't even say he'd only get there on "compassionate grounds". And, I sure as fuck did NOT tell him (quote from you above): *he shouldn't ask a preference or explain his reason to HIS CoC*. I never told him a single thing about asking, OR what to say to his CoC. Not a single thing.

I just explained that whatever the reasons he's got are -- WILL have to be sorted out by him. That's a fact. Get over it.


----------



## HItorMiss

I don't see "stay in Ontario my entire Career"  anywhere in his posts.

I see "I would like to be in Ontario" he put no time limit on it. And you and I both know that save Opertions he'll likely be in whatever Bn he gets posted into for many years to come until reaching MCpl or Sgt before they ever post him somewhere else.

PM inbound Ref something else though.....


----------



## Kat Stevens

Sooooooooo.......How bout them oilers?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

He did not mention anything about being posted to Edmonton.  Now, you are just trying to stir the pot Kat Stevens!!!  LOL


----------



## George Wallace

Bulletmagnet

What I see is a question about getting posted to Ontario, for personal reasons.  That doesn't cut it with any Career Manager.  Fear Mongering?  I call BS on you for that.  Not only that, but as you have come out and stated that you know this person and the reasons; then the two of you could have dealt with this over beers and not on this site.  

He has come across as someone who wants to be posted close to home for personal reasons.  The CF really doesn't care about these things if the reasons are trivial.  In this topic, with no indication that they are or are not Trivial, we have laid out some facts for the poster.  If you call that Fear Mongering, what would you call some other method by which he got all the facts, out of the CFAOs, DAODs, QR&Os, LFCODs, or whatever?........Is it fear mongering if someone were to look up the facts in a book?  

As you say you know him, and with your own experience, although limited, take him out and explain to him all the options.

If the reason is purely "Puppy Love" then the answer will probably be "NO".  See earlier posts for other options or points of views.


----------



## vonGarvin

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> Hello all, I tried searching on here but came up empty.  I've recently been accepted into the CF as an Infantry soldier and will be assigned to The RCR.  Now, I realize the powers that be will send me to the battalion that is in the most need for soldiers and that I could very well end up in Gagetown with 2RCR.  What I would like to know is, how difficult would it be, or how long would I have to wait, to transfer to one of the other battalions in Petawawa?  The reason I would like to stay in Ontario is for private reasons (yes a very important reason that I'm sure you all would agree with me on).


Here are your questions as I understand them
If posted to Gagetown, how difficult would it be to transfer to Pet.
As others have stated, sometimes the career manager makes "horse trades". For example, If Pte Bloggins, 1 RCR wants to go to Gagetown, and you, Pte TylerSnap, wants to go to Pet, then they "may" post you both.  How difficult that is, I don't know.
How long would you have to wait to transfer to Pet.
Again, this depends.  If there is no operational reason to post you to Pet, you may wait a very long time.
I hope I got your questions correctly.
Now, information is power. When at the LFCATC going though your DP1 training, you should be asked which battalion you will prefer.  Let them know.  If going through soon, ask for 1 RCR, then 3 RCR, then 2 RCR.  (You have to list three preferences)
I wish you luck!


----------



## HItorMiss

I know or have at least had more then one conversation with the CM not the poster.

And you are wrong the CF cares about stuff now days, it very well may not have not so long ago and it probably cares less then people think but the welfare of a soldier and that impact on his job performance is very much a concern for the CF. 

And saying it could mean he wont go on tour or wont get promoted is in my mind total fear mongering. Not only is it worst case scenario it's not even really that likely at this stage in the persons career, he is a non qualified Pte heck from reading into his post he isn't even in Basic yet so he'll get his Cpl's period full stop after 4 years. After that well that's something else.

You can say QR&O this CFAO that ( CFAO's are being phased out btw) but we both know that using those against someone is again worse case They exist but a rarely used in a negative unless they HAVE to be. Many things can and do happen without things being done IAW QR&O blah blah blah.  

Tyler go with options given when the time time comes and do what you have to do you will be told if it is likely and what may or may not happen as a result but for the love of all things holy do not let some of things here in anyway influence the asking "IF" it's possible. Mr Oleary is the Regimental Adjutant for that Regiment  and MRP is in an RCR Bn they also agree with me on the asking and we are both Royals the rest well they aren't and though that have years of CF experience they are not in this Regiment nor do they know 100% what may or may not happen.


----------



## X-mo-1979

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> And you are wrong the CF cares about stuff now days, it very well may not have not so long ago and it probably cares less then people think but the welfare of a soldier and that impact on his job performance is very much a concern for the CF.



I agree 100%.
Even 2-3 years ago there was the "suck it up attitude" when it came to postings etc.However the army is starting to realise there are better options for young guys than the army,and when you (insert proper curse word) them around they release.Same goes for the older end of the spectrim,mess them around they get out.

If your sending guys on back to back tours,with multiple exercises in between,away from home for darn near 10 months a year over and over....then mess them around....

Some places don't care about their troop's and it's evident.When a certain unit has over 200 releases in 2 years....there's an issue.
Oh and even though people write the normal "I have enjoyed my time at the regiment...."memo's,it's only to not burn bridges.Usually their sick of getting messed around.


----------



## armyvern

No one said the CF didn't care. They do. That is, after all, why we have IR/Compassionate postings. They do NOT last forever though.

That does not change the fact that he* will * be expected to do what he needs to do to correct the situation. He will be given "a reasonable amount of time", but he WILL expected to get his personal affairs and his admin in order. _Even_ in The RCR.


----------



## HItorMiss

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The CF really doesn't care about these things if the reasons are trivial.



He did... And what we may think as trivial may or may not be viewed as such by others. I have been in my posting for 8 years And I am not going anywhere anytime soon I think that's plenty of time for anyone to get anything sorted out. And no I am not the exception to the rule I am the standard on posting within the Regiment up until MCpl/Sgt.


----------



## armyvern

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> He did... And what we may think as trivial may or may not be viewed as such by others. I have been in my posting for 8 years And I am not going anywhere anytime soon I think that's plenty of time for anyone to get anything sorted out. And no I am not the exception to the rule I am the standard on posting within the Regiment up until MCpl/Sgt.



"*If * the reasons are trivial". <--- careers decides that. Lots of people out there think "my girlfriend lives there etc" is _not _ trivial. Most career shops would say "tell her to move then." 

Girlfriends etc are considered trivial. Reasons such as that will have ZERO bearing on where a career mangler decides to send someone. That being said, that does not preclude a member from asking for a location because a girlfriend is there (and no one here on this site has ever told this kid NOT to ask for Pet). But, trivial reasons such as "girlfriends" won't be the deciding factor in their decision of where to post him. It'll be to wherever he is needed. Hopefully, it'll be where he wants.

Sick kids are not trivial reasons. Nor are dying parents etc. So, if it's a situation such as this that he outlines to careers, it could very well result in his posting to Pet, and I hope that it would in that case. But, there is also a very REAL possibility of a "compassionate" tag being placed upon that posting as well given circumstances of that nature. And if that turns out to be the case, then that "compassionate" status will indeed prevent him from deploying etc. It doesn't matter that he's still untrained. He's talking about when he *IS* trained. Where he wants his first POSTING to be and that he has "private" reasons for wanting such. It also doesn't matter when he gets his corporals after 4 years --- and I really have no idea what that has to do with anything either, nor why any of that was included in your previous post --- Ptes (even in The RCR) deploy too.

I'm quite sure that George's post is descriptive of the tendancy for a lot of people to believe that "their reasons" are exceptional and not trivial ... when tonnes of other CF members are in the exact same circumstances.

Ultimately, if he requests Pet, and there is a posn for him, he'd probably end up there; but there is no guarantee of him being there his entire career -- and that is what people were attempting to point out to him.

If he requests Pet and there are no posns for him there, but he feels he has valid "private" factors for his requiring to be there instead of Gagetown, then he can bring those up, but he should be very aware (as I pointed out) that those factors may indeed get him to Pet, but because there's no posns --- it would be a "compassionate" MMO posting. And, that would have career implications in that he would then become ineligible for promotion, deployments etc.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Can we please let this thread die a natural death before someone brings out a dead horse icon.  If Tylersnap! isn't in Basic yet, the focus of manning of battalions of The RCR could well be looking toward post-Afghanistan 3RCR and 1RCR (OMLT, etc) by the time he is being posted to a battalion.  If that is the case, then the discussion on likelihood of posting to Pet becomes moot.  As an infantry Private, any real possible career effect as a matter of the (surmised) compassionate nature (if that be the case) of the situation may not have any impact for years.  Alternatively, his situation may be resolved before he ever reaches that point in his new career.  Let's help him understand how to approach the first step.  We have certainly given him plenty of food for thought for the uncertain future based on the little real info we have.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Can we please let this thread die a natural death before someone brings out a dead horse icon.



 :deadhorse:

There is the icon so the thread can die now   ;D


----------



## kratz

IMHO, I think it is unreasonable for TylerSnap!  to post a question that is vague on details and then expect answers from the members of the site. BM is defending this young soldier and that is all good, but the posts from members here are from experience within the system over the past number of years. Yes, steps are being taken to improve postings, but without more details in the question, how can anyone provide an answer for this specific example?


----------



## RTaylor

My wife is due to pop our 2nd child at the end of May, we own a house close to CFB Greenwood, she has an amazing job with the government in the area, all our family is around here, and I don't expect preferential treatment even though I'll be starting Basic any time now. 

I really wish teh OP posted his reason for a preferential posting though, it may have cleared up a bit on here.


----------



## Blindspot

I don't know about anyone else, but from the very first post on this thread, I was thinking about the movie, "Knocked Up".  ;D


----------



## TylerSnap!

Wow.  Haven't checked this thread in a couple days and was rather floored by the can of worms I opened up.  If some of you were in a beer hall I do believe blood would have been drawn.     In the interest of satisfying curiosity, my child lives with his/her mother in the GTA (east of TO).  (I really had no desire to mention any aspect of my personal life on a public forum which is the reason for the cryptic wording) I wanted to be posted to Petawawa so I could be close to him/her.  My preferences were not demands and I am committed to my decision to join the CF and I will do whatever is asked of me.  Or go wherever I'm told.  I am not so naive as to think the CF would give a stiff fart about my girlfriend but I had hoped they would take a kid into consideration.  And as I doubt any battalion is at 100% strength at any time I really have a hard time seeing them turn this down.  After reading a few posts I will admit a cold sweat appeared on my brow and a nervous queasiness cut through me.  My career could be hurt because I requested preference to a battalion because I wanted to stay in Ontario?  Brutal.  

Anyway, I will revisit this thread many months from now when I find out.  However, in the end, all I want to do is be an Infanteer and a dad, if that means a career as a corporal just to be near my toddler then so be it.... but let's hope not eh?


----------



## RTaylor

As a few have mentioned , the forces are taking a more friendly approach these days, much more so than they have in the past. To the point that during my interview the officer told me that if I am doing well on Basic they *may* give me leave over a weekend to see my baby that is due the end of May (if Im on course that is). I was quite surprised when he told me this, and it was backed up by another NCM who left St Jean not long ago to work at the recruiting office. Told me that it is a morale boost and all that jazz. Not sure if it was a gimmick to get me to sign up or not, but it didnt sound like a pack of lies to me because the way they detailed it sounded pretty solid. If this is so my ass will be working it's hardest x 2.

One of the main drawbacks that keep people from joining in the 1st place is that in the past the military basically said "once your in your OURS, we'll issue you a life". That doesn't fly over well with most of the general population and isn't at all attractive to possible recruits.

But who knows what may happen. If you go in with the belief that you'll be stationed where they need you and it happens you won't be dissapointed, and if you get posted to a preferred base then *SHA-ZAM*, the military thought it prudent to issue you piece of mind


----------



## armyvern

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> My career could be hurt because I requested preference to a battalion because I wanted to stay in Ontario?  Brutal.



No one said that your career would be affected because you just requested to be in Pet, they said it depended upon your "specific situation and "important reason". No "brutal" involved at all. Now that you've actually brought forth your situation that can be seen. Like has already been said here "the answer depends on the specific situation" --- you got many answers that detailed the specifics for many situations based upon your providing *no info* other than "it was a very important reason you were sure we'd all agree with." 

They said: it could be if your reasons were of a critical "compassionate nature".

Your reasons are not critical (that does not mean they aren't "important"), rather they are just "it would be nice reasons."


----------



## dan005e

Just to toss in my .00002 cents.

When I went through DP1 in Meaford at the start of the course we were all told that the training platoon was slated for 1RCR in Pet. I'm from out east so I asked for 2RCR in Gagetown as did five of the other guys in my platoon. Up until we graduated, we were asked about our posting preference. As it was explained to us and has been mentioned several times; you aren't necessarily asking for a specific battalion as so much as you are requesting Pet or Gagetown. 

When the time comes during your DP1 and they ask you and your course where you would like to go, and if the course staff are telling you that the platoon is slated for 2nd Bn here in Gagetown; put up your hand. Let the course staff know, do up your memo stating that due to family reasons you are requesting to go to Pet as you will be closer to your family then you would be if you went to Gagetown. That's what we all did, obviously just the opposite, requesting Gagetown vs Petawawa. The 6 of us all are in the 2nd right now. 

And I doubt your career would be hurt by requesting a posting while in DP1. That shouldn't matter, what will matter is how you handle yourself in the battalion. Just as a disclaimer that's my opinion with my limited experience.


----------



## Garett

We usually don't post Ptes, but one the privates in my platoon easily got a posting to Pet from 2 RCR because his family is in Ont.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

RTaylor said:
			
		

> My wife is due to pop our 2nd child at the end of May, we own a house close to CFB Greenwood, she has an amazing job with the government in the area, all our family is around here, and I don't expect preferential treatment even though I'll be starting Basic any time now.
> 
> I really wish teh OP posted his reason for a preferential posting though, it may have cleared up a bit on here.



Oh come on folks!  EVERYONE on here has posting preferences!  Who said he is asking for preferential treatment?  He has personal reasons for wanting to be posted to Ontario.  So what?  You're putting words in his mouth, twisting his/her question with words like preferential.  

Yes, the needs of the service come first, great.  Blah blah blah.  The guy did't say "I won't go to NB".  

 :


----------



## scoutfinch

No but he certainly made it sound as if he has very very important reasons that would cause a career manager to rethink a posting out of Ontario... and I am sorry, his reasons don't rise to that status.

I am not criticizing him.  I think he needs to understand that his reasons, while well placed, are unlikely to be persuasive... unfortunately.

That being said, I believe they will be considered but just not heavily weighted.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> Hello all, I tried searching on here but came up empty.  I've recently been accepted into the CF as an Infantry soldier and will be assigned to The RCR.  Now, *I realize the powers that be will send me to the battalion that is in the most need for soldiers and that I could very well end up in Gagetown with 2RCR.*  What I would like to know is, how difficult would it be, or how long would I have to wait, to transfer to one of the other battalions in Petawawa?  The reason *I would like to stay in Ontario * is for private reasons (yes a very important reason that I'm sure you all would agree with me on).



I think everyone is blowing this out of proportion.  Re: the bolded part.  AGAIN he is not saying he won't go to NB.


----------



## QV

TylerSnap!

In my experience it is very easy to get posted to Pet rather then Gagetown coming out of battle school because there is usually a high number of east coasters that join the CF and particularly the RCR.  Most of them usually want to be posted to Gagetown.  Secondly there are two Battalions in Pet and only one in Gagetown - all of which have to be manned as equally as possible.  That doubles your chance of going to Pet.    

As a member of The RCR it is very likely that you could spend your entire career in either Pet or Gagetown.  There are only so many out of trade postings for the infantry.  

Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace

QV said:
			
		

> As a member of The RCR it is very likely that you could spend your entire career in either Pet or Gagetown.  There are only so many out of trade postings for the infantry.



As a Pte yes.  As you go higher in rank, you could be posted as RSS to any of the PRes Infantry units.  You could also be posted to the Rangers.  Other postings could include one of the Battle Schools, the Infantry School or even the Combat Arms School.  Perhaps a job in Range Control at one of the Bases across Canada is in your cards.  There are numerous "Any Trade" postings that you may apply for at Embassies, Alert, Test Establishments, CFRC's, Ceremonial Guard, etc.  There are hundreds of postings one may get after finishing QL5 Infantry and a PLQ.


----------



## Fusaki

> As a Pte yes.  As you go higher in rank, you could be posted as RSS to any of the PRes Infantry units.  You could also be posted to the Rangers.  Other postings could include one of the Battle Schools, the Infantry School or even the Combat Arms School.  Perhaps a job in Range Control at one of the Bases across Canada is in your cards.  There are numerous "Any Trade" postings that you may apply for at Embassies, Alert, Test Establishments, CFRC's, Ceremonial Guard, etc.  There are hundreds of postings one may get after finishing QL5 Infantry and a PLQ.



I would even take that a step farther and say that it is highly _unlikely_ that one would spend 20-25 years progressing through the ranks in the same Battalion.  It happens sometimes that one stays where he started, but as far as I can tell most guys - especially once they hit MCPL - end up being sent somewhere.  That said, often guys get posted to new positions within Petawawa - The Leadership School, switch Battalions, Range Control, ect. I wouldn't count on this though.


----------



## QV

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a Pte yes.  As you go higher in rank, you could be posted as RSS to any of the PRes Infantry units.  You could also be posted to the Rangers.  Other postings could include one of the Battle Schools, the Infantry School or even the Combat Arms School.  Perhaps a job in Range Control at one of the Bases across Canada is in your cards.  There are numerous "Any Trade" postings that you may apply for at Embassies, Alert, Test Establishments, CFRC's, Ceremonial Guard, etc.  There are hundreds of postings one may get after finishing QL5 Infantry and a PLQ.



If you ask for any of those then _maybe_ you would get them.  Problem is lots of people are asking for those spots.  If someone wanted to spend their entire career in a rifle and/or support company they could - provided they don't get promoted out of a position.  Lots of guys want out of a rifle company as time marches on ... there are tons of vacant positions in all the battalions - hell they disband one rifle company just to top up the others.    

As for TylerSnap's case I don't think it would be very difficult at all to get posted to Pet and remain in Pet for the better part of a full career in The RCR - if that is his game plan.


----------



## Fusaki

> If you ask for any of those then maybe you would get them.  Problem is lots of people are asking for those spots.  If someone wanted to spend their entire career in a rifle and/or support company they could - provided they don't get promoted out of a position.  Lots of guys want out of a rifle company as time marches on ... there are tons of vacant positions in all the battalions - hell they disband one rifle company just to top up the others.
> 
> As for TylerSnap's case I don't think it would be very difficult at all to get posted to Pet and remain in Pet for the better part of a full career in The RCR - if that is his game plan.



He _might_ be able to jump from 1RCR to 3RCR and back again, then go to the leadership school in Pet, range control in Pet, and an assortment of other places while remaining in Petawawa. If he was lucky.

But staying in a rifle coy or a combat support coy up untill Sgt-WO just doesn't happen very often. These decisions and the reasons for them are discussed at pay grades above my own, but it seems that the policy is to get NCOs experience in other areas of the army.  Quite often, that leads them to Gage, Meaford, and so on.

Personally, I would not suggest to anyone that they can join the RCR and expect to remain in Petawawa for their entire military careers while progressing in rank along with their peers. It happens sometimes, but more often you'll be posted somewhere down the line.


----------



## George Wallace

QV said:
			
		

> If you ask for any of those then _maybe_ you would get them.  Problem is lots of people are asking for those spots.  If someone wanted to spend their entire career in a rifle and/or support company they could - provided they don't get promoted out of a position.  Lots of guys want out of a rifle company as time marches on ... there are tons of vacant positions in all the battalions - hell they disband one rifle company just to top up the others.
> 
> As for TylerSnap's case I don't think it would be very difficult at all to get posted to Pet and remain in Pet for the better part of a full career in The RCR - if that is his game plan.



Sounds like you are suggesting "Mediocrity" is the solution to not getting promoted or posted.


----------



## Armymedic

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are suggesting "Mediocrity" is the solution to not getting promoted or posted.



Better that than telling the RSM to get stuffed, don't cha think?   ;D


----------



## armyvern

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Better that than telling the RSM to get stuffed, don't cha think?   ;D



Well, perhaps that may get someone a 'lil vacation out to Club Ed. I don't think I'll be testing out the theory however.


----------



## nrs

I'm probably posting to the wrong forum - - but I'm quite desperate for advice, so maybe a reader will send me to the correct forum.

Here's the story.  My 18 yr-old has been at Gagetown for a week, his first experience away from home for any length of time.  He is BORED TO TEARS, and a long way away from his friends and family in Ontario.  I don't know what to advise him.  He's not training, he's staff. 

Surely there has to be some sort of recreation program - who should he talk to?  Practical suggestions would be appreciated so much.  As you can imagine, I'm just as distraught as he is.

Thanks for any help,
MOM


----------



## aesop081

Cadet ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Sounds like it to me.


----------



## aesop081

Well, hes 18........Sweetwater's must still be open  ;D

Lots to do in the Gagetown / Fredericton area, depends on what he likes.


----------



## nrs

no - - Pte

he's working as staff for the summer

He's going to college in Sept  on SEP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, hes 18........Sweetwater's must still be open  ;D
> 
> Lots to do in the Gagetown / Fredericton area, depends on what he likes.



1 year too young you old fart  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Lets see......

There's the Regent Mall in Fredricton, Magic Mountain in Moncton, PEI and NS are so close. Also the States are a hop skip and a jump away.

EDITED TO ADD

Try looking here City of Fredericton Tourism or here Tourism Oromocto


----------



## nrs

I know...but he's not about to go on his own, and transportation is an issue, so unless it's a "group outing" I can't see how he could take advantage of anything the surrounding area has to offer.  He's only there for the summer. 

I'm thinking more along the lines of stuff to keep him busy on the base.


----------



## Loachman

That's nice, if he has transport. If not, Gagetown sucks.

Well, that takes care of the first part of my answer.

What does he like to do at home?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

There is the Base Gym, Base Movie Theater (only weekends), Walking Trails.

There are free internet computers, pool tables, foozball tables, all at the Maritime Club here on base.


----------



## PMedMoe

Have him check with PSP about any clubs that may be available.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Or another kind of PSP   !

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10093036&catid=22453&logon=&langid=EN

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10093036&logon=&langid=EN

You already have proven you are a cool Mom, as you are concerned about his free time.

Now imagine him opening a package with one of these badboys, and you can deduct it from his allowance later!

dileas

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper

> CAMP GAGETOWN FITNESS CENTRE
> 
> FACILITY INFO
> 
> Hi, you have entered the world of the Gagetown Fitness Center, arguably the best-equipped fitness Facility east of Montreal. Here is an overview, to get detailed info on clubs and the pool click on Recreation or Aquatics:
> 
> Child Care (call 3380 for info)
> 
> 200m Indoor Track (Long Jump Pit, Pole Vault, Hurdles)
> 
> 3 courts in the Field House (Basketball, Volleyball, Soccer, Tennis, Ball Hockey)
> 
> Climbing Wall
> 
> Bowling Alley (For info Call 357- 8696)
> 
> Large Weight Room (Hammer Strength, Free weights, Machine Weights)
> 
> Cardio Room (Treadmill, Steppers, Arc Trainers, Elliptical, Stair Climbers Bikes, Rowers and Small weight Trg area)
> 
> Old Gym (Basketball, Volleyball, Soccer, Tennis, Ball Hockey, Badminton)
> 
> 25m Pool and Wading Pool with water Slide
> 
> Sports Stores (sign out: Canoes, Bikes, Kayaks, Sports Equip, Call 2927)
> 
> FTR (Aerobics, Martial Arts)
> 
> CTR (Aerobics, Martial Arts)
> 
> Conference Room (Lectures, Birthday Parties)
> 
> Outside
> 
> 4 Ball Diamonds, 3 Soccer Pitches
> 
> 1.9 k Figure 8 paved Fitness Loop (Roller Ski/Blade, Bike, Run)
> 
> 30k of Running/CC Ski Trails
> 
> 
> And More
> 
> Soldiers Arena (For info call 2421)
> 
> Lindsay Valley Lodge (Unit Social functions, for info call 3535)
> 
> Gage Golf and Curling Club (For info call 357-3002)


----------



## CFR FCS

The biggest issue in CFB Gagetown is transportation. The Base proper is co located with the Town of Oromocto www.oromocto.ca. 

If he has wheels he can easily get to Fredericton which as a University city has a fair amount to offer like movies, live theatre, clubs etc. 

He should drop into the Military Family Resource Centre www.mfrcgagetown.nb.ca/ and they should have a package for New arrivals that may give him a few ideas.

 If he's teaching he may not have as much spare time as he thinks, it's a busy place. 

I'm sure you will get other ideas but this may help.

CFR FCS


----------



## blacktriangle

I've done the whole staff (yeah right) as a Pte thing. If you can pass one piece of advice from me (18 year old male) to another...

GO TO THE GYM, GET FIT, LOOK GOOD, FEEL BETTER,  and SAVE MONEY!


----------



## Towards_the_gap

If he has wheels, or can get a lift, he can go to Wal-Mart and buy himself a 42'' HDTV, xBox 360 and whack of games on his first paycheck. Then, on the 27th day, return them to Wal-mart (who have a 30 return policy on electronics), get his money back (hmm didn't like em too much) and then go buy a PS3, 52'' TV and whack of games. REPEAT ad nauseam or until the Manager of Wal-Mart bans him from the store. Then carry on at futureshop! He gets entertained, they get their money back when they sell the returns at a liquidators, everybody wins!

Of course, the sensible answer is go to wal-mart, get a bike or similar piece of outdoor equipment, and thrash the hell out of it in the local area, getting himself fit. Or save up his bucks and jump in with some mates for a naughty weekend in Halifax. Oh wait he's 18 nevermind. That rules out my last idea  >


----------



## nrs

Thanks for some ideas folks.  I've texted him with a few tonight, so hopefully that will give him a few ideas to get him started.  

He has a PSP, and asked me to send it to him....do you really think I should?!?!?!  YIKES!  I thought about downloading some audiobooks onto his mp3 player and sending that out.  I'm mailed him a book today that I think he'll like.


----------



## the 48th regulator

List of Books

Great selection from members.

dileas

tess


----------



## Cardstonkid

The gym is great in Gagetown, there are good runing trails, amazing scenery and Freddy is not too far and there is always someone going having no wheels is not the end of the world.


----------



## RCDtpr

I was in Gagetown for a year a couple years back for basic and DP1 so I know what he's going through.  Boring base.  What I did on weekends when I was in a sober state of mind  > was head to rogers video and rent some movies.  So I'd recommend he pick up a little DVD player.  Rogers had a pretty decent rental fee and if he feels so inclined, Oromocto mall can be walked to from base.  If not it's only like a 6 dollar cab ride.  So that's my suggestion.

Also as others suggested, head to the gym.  Work out, get some guys together and play some sports.  Gagetown is what he makes of it.  It can be a long boring summer or a long not-quite-as boring summer  .


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I spent many summers in Gagetown and can't say I was bored on the weekends, unless I wanted to be.  

It seems he may not know many people, which is probably the best obstacle to overcome.  Find some guys that are going to Mactaquac Beach and get some sun and swimming in on a Saturday afternoon.  There is the Reversing Falls (which you can ride) in Saint John, Hopewell Rocks closer to Moncton, all good 'day trips'.  If he can find some other willing people, and is into something like this, he/they could make the short trip to the ferry and hop over to Grand Manan Island.  Not much there really (which is part of the charm!), the scenary at night is breathtaking and myself, I went there to go whale watching for the first time and I was awed by it.  The Right Whales were 20-25 feet from us at times.  There's a few ideas of things I've done/seen in the province when I wasn't at Sweets, The Chestnut, Dolans, The Hilltop or any of the other popular spots in the province amoung young troops in Gagetown.

If he golfs, there is an 18-hole course minutes from the Main Gate was well.

I realize he has no vehicle but someone might if he can make a few buddies (usually not a problem on that base) and they can perhaps rent one for the weekend, etc.  Just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## BinRat55

Yeesh.  Everything in Oromocto is within walking distance. $40.00 will get you a round trip into Freddy.  If a young man of 18 can't find SOMETHING to do in what I consider the best place in Canada to live, then I suggest he move to Gander, NL for a week.  I believe he would swim the Atlantic his own self just to get back to Oromocto...


----------



## NL_engineer

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Yeesh.  Everything in Oromocto is within walking distance. $40.00 will get you a round trip into Freddy.  If a young man of 18 can't find SOMETHING to do in what I consider the best place in Canada to live, then I suggest he move to Gander, NL for a week.  I believe he would swim the Atlantic his own self just to get back to Oromocto...



Gander's not that bad, I'm just glad I drive there from town (and back shortly after or straight through)  ;D



As for Gagetown on the weekends, as was said its all what he wants to make from it.  There is free internet the maritime Club soon as NF Sapper said, there is also free wireless hotspots through Oromocto/Freddie.  Books are a good idea, along with electronic game systems.

There is a decent book store in the Oromocto Mall (forget the name, even tho I pass by it daily  :) so he may want to check that out.

Hope that helps


----------



## BinRat55

Book Nook?


----------



## NL_engineer

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Book Nook?



no, that's the magazine store 

I'll look when I am back from summer leave, but I think it is Shara's Book Store or something along those lines.


----------



## armyvern

nrs said:
			
		

> Thanks for some ideas folks.  I've texted him with a few tonight, so hopefully that will give him a few ideas to get him started.
> 
> He has a PSP, and asked me to send it to him....do you really think I should?!?!?!  YIKES!  I thought about downloading some audiobooks onto his mp3 player and sending that out.  I'm mailed him a book today that I think he'll like.



Tell him:

Friday post 1600hrs - head to Griffens (he can walk there; it's at the front gate) -- look for Vern (or just ask for me, 99% of them could point me out).

If he looks like he's getting too skinny - I'll even make sure he eats a good meal (I'm a mom too)!!

And, really ... I'm not _that_ bad; I don't know what school he's staff at, but by the end of the night I guarantee you that I'll have him introduced to other staff from whatever school; usually, we conglomerate on the patio, but with the forecast for this week ... may seek inside shelter for various periods of time.

Vern


----------



## NL_engineer

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Tell him:
> 
> Friday post 1600hrs - head to Griffens (he can walk there; it's at the front gate) -- look for Vern (or just ask for me, 99% of them could point me out).
> 
> If he looks like he's getting too skinny - I'll even make sure he eats a good meal (I'm a mom too)!!
> 
> And, really ... I'm not _that_ bad; I don't know what school he's staff at, but by the end of the night I guarantee you that I'll have him introduced to other staff from whatever school; usually, we conglomerate on the patio, but with the forecast for this week ... may seek inside shelter for various periods of time.
> 
> Vern



That will at least give him something to do, and Vern will help him make friends  >



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And, really ... I'm not _that_ bad;



No comment  > _[JK]_


----------



## armyvern

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> That will at least give him something to do, and Vern will help him make friends  >
> 
> No comment  > _[JK]_



Oh please young 'un.  :

I'll ensure that the nasty men that I hang out with don't corrupt him.


----------



## NL_engineer

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh please young 'un.  :
> 
> I'll ensure that the nasty men that I hang out with don't corrupt him.



O yes it was them I am referring to  :


----------



## armyvern

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> O yes it was them I am referring to  :



I knew it was a simple typo on your part.  ;D


----------



## nrs

o-o-o-o-o-okay.....I emailed him Vern!

Thanks everybody.  If the advice hasn't been helpful to him, it's been helpful to me.  Now I know that if he is miserable, it's not because there aren't any options for him.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Tell him:
> 
> Friday post 1600hrs - head to Griffens (he can walk there; it's at the front gate) -- look for Vern (or just ask for me, 99% of them could point me out).
> 
> If he looks like he's getting too skinny - I'll even make sure he eats a good meal (I'm a mom too)!!
> 
> And, really ... I'm not _that_ bad; I don't know what school he's staff at, but by the end of the night I guarantee you that I'll have him introduced to other staff from whatever school; usually, we conglomerate on the patio, but with the forecast for this week ... may seek inside shelter for various periods of time.
> 
> Vern



Also the Maritime Club has weekly TGIF's with free food starting at 1700. This week I believe its fish and chips.

Since this sounds like his first time to Gagetown I will go out on a limb and say that he's not an Engineer (other wise he would know what to do here), so he must belong to one of the other schools.


----------



## armyvern

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Also the Maritime Club has weekly TGIF's with free food starting at 1700. This week I believe its fish and chips.
> 
> Since this sounds like his first time to Gagetown I will go out on a limb and say that he's not an Engineer (other wise he would know what to do here), so he must belong to one of the other schools.



What do you care what's at the Jr Ranks Mess Friday night for munchies?? I thought you were babysitting me at Griffens?  ??? (Which IS where I will be eating supper - I'll have to figure out what to eat when I get there).


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Just showing the kid that there is some stuff to do around here.

And I think you would probably be ordering the same as last time?  ;D


----------



## armyvern

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Just showing the kid that there is some stuff to do around here.
> 
> And I think you would probably be ordering the same as last time?  ;D



What with such a large menu to choose from?? This time - I think I'll NOT order the side of mushrooms/onions to go with it - how's that for switching it up??  >

BTW ... last Friday I ate both lunch and supper there --- the same meal both times. Every time. Go figure.


----------



## NL_engineer

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And I think you would probably be ordering the same as last time?  ;D



And the funny part is the waitresses will ask anyway  ;D


----------



## armyvern

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> And the funny part is the waitresses will ask anyway  ;D



And, then I'll order. And, then she'll say "why do we bother?"


----------



## NL_engineer

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And, then I'll order. And, then she'll say "why do we bother?"



I'll join you for a meal again, just to here that again  ;D

But it will have to be in a few weeks, when I get back after summer leave  ;D


----------



## armyvern

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I'll join you for a meal again, just to here that again  ;D
> 
> But it will have to be in a few weeks, when I get back after summer leave  ;D



Well, if it's any consolation - this is my last Friday until the 22nd - after my own leave is done. Whooohooo!! _*If*_ I even decide to come back from leave.  >


----------



## NL_engineer

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, if it's any consolation - this is my last Friday until the 22nd - after my own leave is done. Whooohooo!! _*If*_ I even decide to come back from leave.  >



Well then I guess I will have to wait 12 days after my leave then  ;D


----------



## armyvern

I guess I'll be packing on a few extra calories this week for a great cause. 

Thank you, once again, Tim Horton's for supporting our troops and their families!



> *Tim Hortons Smile Cookie Campaign to Support the Gagetown Military Family Resource Centre*
> 
> Tim Hortons Smile Cookies are going on sale for $1 (tax excluded) at the three Oromocto stores from September 22nd to 29th and all proceeds from these special smiling chocolate chunk cookies will go to the Gagetown Military Family Resource Centre (GMFRC).
> 
> The GMFRC will use all funds raised through this campaign to enhance their deployment support programs by providing free casual child care to all families experiencing deployment, or to provide extra special prizes for their children’s deployment program.
> 
> The Smile Cookie program is a community-oriented sponsorship program that raises funds for local charities across Canada and the United States.


----------



## gaspasser

Sounds like a very good idea that the Tim's here in Trenton might come up with? ! 
I wonder if I should mention it to Tim's or the MFRC.
Thanks Vern...
BYT


----------



## NL_engineer

I really should have read the sign, both time I was at Tim's today  :


----------



## midget-boyd91

I know it is a good cause.... but please for the love of God, think of the baker. And don't be surprised if near the end of the day you start seeing cookies with little angry eyebrows.    
(Proceeds from the Timmies I'm at go to the IWK).

Midget


----------



## armyvern

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I really should have read the sign, both time I was at Tim's today  :



And you didn't bring me a freakin' coffee?  

(and ... another cookie  :-X )


----------



## NL_engineer

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And you didn't bring me a freakin' coffee?
> 
> (and ... another cookie  :-X )



Well oooooooops.  But you weren't at your usual place about 1845 last night  8)


----------



## armyvern

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well oooooooops.  But you weren't at your usual place about 1845 last night  8)



Nah, I was home ... working on Lesson Plans ...  :-[


----------



## midget-boyd91

Yes... I really am _that_ easily amused.
 :-\
Midget


----------



## armyvern

Damn!! I WANT the one in the middle! Too cute.


----------



## chriscalow

Good day,  I am on a tasking in Gagetown, and my fiancee is coming up to see me for a weekend.  we are on a budget, where is the cheapest place around that you have stayed in.  How bad was it?  Roach motel? or passable?  We are looking to re-connect, and don't need a whole lot in the way of luxuries.  The other problem, is that we don't drive, so proximity would help.

Have you ever stayed on the base?  Is there single rooms for "rent" or something like that, has anyone done it? Rough cost.. how to go about it.... etc... any help will be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## my72jeep

Army vern is your best bet as that is her base.IM her.


----------



## PMedMoe

I'm guessing that the hotel situation in Oromocto hasn't changed much.  If you have a vehicle, Fredericton has half decent hotels.  No time to check rates, but The City Hotel is decent (and not too expensive) and has a good restaurant.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Gumby said:
			
		

> Good day,  I am on a tasking in Gagetown, and my fiancee is coming up to see me for a weekend.  we are on a budget, where is the cheapest place around that you have stayed in.  How bad was it?  Roach motel? or passable?  We are looking to re-connect, and don't need a whole lot in the way of luxuries.  The other problem, is that we don't drive, so proximity would help.
> 
> Have you ever stayed on the base?  Is there single rooms for "rent" or something like that, has anyone done it? Rough cost.. how to go about it.... etc... any help will be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks.



Ask the ACC folks in D-59, you can rent a room for her for about $25/night as long as there is rooms avail IIRC.


----------



## armyvern

Days Inn Oromocto.

A 6 buck cab ride from base. Brand new Hotel --- and is very nice. They've got a pool etc and a restaurant with delicious food. Brunch on the weekends is awesome.

http://www.daysinnoromocto.com/specials_packages.htm


----------



## my72jeep

See I told you Vern would know she knows everthing about G'town


----------



## chriscalow

thanks a lot guys. this is our first time really apart, and well, its not going as well as it could.  you guys are really helping me


----------



## geo

... just don't take your GF to any one of the Cougar bars near the base


----------



## ajp

You have to book a room on the Base before you arrive.  THey don't do walk ins (unless its Transient in M-5 and I am not going to describe that experience).  You should probably call Accom at least a week before.  If you ask about a suite, you may be able to get something in the F-Lines, but there are a few issues with that.  Call and ask.


----------



## geo

Give the GF a nice experience, follow Vern's advice & book at the Days Inn - Oromocto.

Once you have decided to develop and maintain a relationship... it's no time to go cheap on her.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I agree with Geo, but don't forget to ask if they have a DND/Federal government discount.  You could use the money you save to take her to some place nice to eat in Freddy or something.

*First time apart* stuff is a learning experience for both of you...make the weekend the best you can and make sure she is heading back home smiling.  

Edit - I took one of my ex-girlfriends to the Oromocto Inn once as it (at the time) was the only hotel close to the base.  Please notice the *ex-girlfriend* part  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp

Come on now, the Oromocto Hotel was a classy joint!! Only place in town you could get a room late Friday night. IIRC they even had rooms by the hour (not that I ever rented one by the hour).


----------



## Eye In The Sky

It was a classy place indeed.  Close to the *Hug and Slug* aka The Camelot _and_ KFC.

Best of both worlds!


----------



## Redeye

If you want to just have a place to hang out the Days Inn is pretty nice - I haven't stayed there myself, but my folks did one weekend they came to visit while I was on course, they said it was a great, basically brand new etc.

If you want to be in Freddy to be able to take in the city, give the Delta and the Lord Beaverbrook a call - they sometimes have special rates on that are unbelievably cheap.  I got a weekend at the Delta for practically free last summer, about $65/night, and it's an incredible hotel.  It's worth a call to check out what they have to offer.


----------



## redsuspenders

I am heading to Gagetown in January for my QL3 at CFSME (air) I am going to be staying in the barracks.  Can anyone give me some local advice on internet access or in room hook up for my time there?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

You need to set up an account with Bell-Alliant, they have a dealer on Broad Road called Cox Electronics. Then you need to write down the jack number in your room and go over to D-5 (IIRC) its the building right behind the Accomodations Building D-59, there you will fill out a request form to have internet set up in your room.

Wait times for the Sigs guy to hook you up will vary. In the summer you could be waiting up to a month or more, I think it took me about 2 weeks this spring to get it hooked up.


----------



## George Wallace

;D

Then Murphy's Law kicks in.  The day before you get hooked up, you are assigned another room, perhaps even moved to a different shack.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Then Murphy's Law kicks in.  The day before you get hooked up, you are assigned another room, perhaps even moved to a different shack.



Ah yes the wondering course

 ;D

That being said the Maritime Club (aka JR's) has free internet, there was plans to reinstall wireless there not sure if it went through though.......


----------



## Hastings

Thank you in advance for you help.

I have a wife and a young son (16 months) and am about to start CAP in Gagetown on or around Jan 25.  I'm wondering what that chances of moving my family to Gagetown are?

It's a restricted posting, but from what I've gathered chances are that I'm going to be at Gagetown for 1.5 to 2 years by the time I get done phase 4.  How likely is it and what is the process to try and get the restriction lifted?  If I can't get it lifted am I still able to move my family into PMQ's at my own expense?  

If anyone has any experience with this, whether you've been in this situation or dealt with it at work I would love some input.  My wife stayed with her parents while I was at St. Jean but it was not ideal.  I'd really like to be able to get them set up so there was some sort of consistency for them even if I am in shacks or in the field.  

Please feel free to move this to the appropriate spot if I posted it in the wrong area. 

Once again thanks for any help.


----------



## ArmyGuy99

You can have your restriction removed.  However, you need to prove that you will be at one base for more than 6 months.  You have to write a memo to the career manager through your CoC.  You also need their support.  Talk to your DS staff when you get to your school.  I was in a similar situation, and I had no problems.

Unfortunatley I can't find the orginal memo as it's not in my e-mail and I'm not @ home and won't be back for a while.  Ask your DS they should be able to direct you in the right direction.


----------



## meni0n

Isn't it restricted until you can find a place to stay? At least that's what's written in the IRP manual.


----------



## Jager

from my experience it is not an IRP move as the member is not at career status, or some such wording. Basically the member isn't trained so it is delt with by the base/unit bor. As my move to kingston's 'wonderful' PMQ's was done back in 06 thru borden's BOR, simmilar guidlines to IRP's move, but less entitlements (less $$). Though things might of changed, this is what happened with me in 06.


----------



## exgunnertdo

We did an OR move (non-IRP) in 06, but I think that the OR stopped doing moves the next year.  I *think* that IRP handles all moves now, even for members who have not reached career status.  I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that the people who got posted onto the course after me (in 07) were with IRP.

Regardless of IRP/non-IRP, it is the CO that lifts the restriction and given that you're not trained, it will be the BTL manager or whatever they are calling it now (not career manager) that will have to fund the cost move.  So your course of action is through your chain of command in Gagetown.

I don't know about PMQs if you don't have permission to move your family.  When we moved into PMQs we had to show our posting message.  But they can certainly live off base - the army can't tell your wife where to live.  However - if you move her at your own expense that may mess with your next move.  For example if she's in Manitoba now, and you get posted to Shilo, they will not pay the entire cost of a move from NB if you moved her there on your own.  Your first paid move will be from where she is right now.  It can get very complicated.  Nothing wrong with doing it on your own, just be prepared for complications if you do.


----------



## ballz

I was moved in Aug 09 (after I finished BMOQ) because I could no longer complete my degree at the place I was, so they had to move me to where it could be completed. 

It was a non-IRP move and in checking it out the reason they gave me was because I was not "trained," which I believe meant that I was not done Ph 4.

I was given a HHT and they sent movers to pack my stuff and brought it to the place I had secured. I'm not sure what benefits you get with IRP but I certainly didn't lose any money in the non-IRP process.


----------



## BinRat55

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> ... the army can't tell your wife where to live.  However - if you move her at your own expense that may mess with your next move.  For example if she's in Manitoba now, and you get posted to Shilo, they will not pay the entire cost of a move from NB if you moved her there on your own.  Your first paid move will be from where she is right now.  It can get very complicated.  Nothing wrong with doing it on your own, just be prepared for complications if you do.



I think that even though the member has not yet reached career status, he/she may still update MPRR as to the location of his/her DF&E. If said family moves to Buctouche and member is restricted in Gander, NL and then posted to Ottawa, posting message will locate DF&E to Ottawa along with said member. 

Or something like that!!


----------



## FDO

My wife is an RMS clerk and she is constantly voicing her displeasure at the fact that IRPP will not move anyone if they do not have trained status. She has to move all the ROTP and NCM SEP members when they fininsh their school. So based on that I'd say that if you are not a trained member then the OR will have to do it. If you have any questions you should be directinig them to your OR and one of the RMS clerks there. They have all the publications with all the regulations at hand.


----------



## jtojtheno

What exactly is a restricted posting? My husband is supposed to begin a "restricted Posting" next month in Kingston for ATIS training.  He'll be there for 9 months at least and we were told that the restrictions should be lifted no problem. But we have no clue what it means in the first place, and the clerks in St. Jean are giving us no answers. They even got him into Trouble when I emailed the MFRC in Kingston to try and get some answers.


----------



## PMedMoe

Usually, a restricted posting is one in which the member is *not* authorized to move his D, HG&E (Dependents, Household Goods & Effects).  Whether or not they lift the restriction for a nine-month course is up to the powers that be.  From what I understand, usually the posting has to be at least a year.  Where does he go after his nine months in Kingston?


----------



## jtojtheno

Well, we were told (by a CPl in St. Jean) that he goes to Borden for another 9 months after Kingston. We are not sure what to believe though, because a clerk had previously told him that he would be in Kingston for about 2 years.  So at this point, we don't really know for sure. We've been told 2 different things about almost everything since day 1.  I do not trust anyone at St. Jean at this point, because everything he's been told has been incorrect and we he has lost almost 6 grand this far because of it.  What is the purpose of a restricted posting?  He is going for ATIS, and it does state on the CF website that the family will be moved if the training exceeds 5 months, so why would this posting be any different?  My family lives in Kingston, so we were excited to find out he'd be going there.  I was told that the restrictions will probably be lifted because of the length of his course, but I've been told a lot of things by St. Jean that weren't true.


----------



## George Wallace

jtojtheno said:
			
		

> Well, we were told (by a CPl in St. Jean) that he goes to Borden for another 9 months after Kingston. We are not sure what to believe though, because a clerk had previously told him that he would be in Kingston for about 2 years.  So at this point, we don't really know for sure. We've been told 2 different things about almost everything since day 1.  I do not trust anyone at St. Jean at this point, because everything he's been told has been incorrect and we he has lost almost 6 grand this far because of it.  What is the purpose of a restricted posting?  He is going for ATIS, and it does state on the CF website that the family will be moved if the training exceeds 5 months, so why would this posting be any different?  My family lives in Kingston, so we were excited to find out he'd be going there.  I was told that the restrictions will probably be lifted because of the length of his course, but I've been told a lot of things by St. Jean that weren't true.



Do you seriously think that the CF will move the families of every person who passes through St Jean in a year to their next School of Instruction for a period of 5 months?  If you are watching the news at all, ponder what the Press would say at the hundreds of billions of dollars that DND would have to spend to keep some Privates happy and have their spouses come live with them on two or three postings in their first year.  Do you have any idea of how much it costs to move a family?  Now move them again in five months.  Now do that for several hundred families of Privates graduating from St Jean.  I guess those families of currently serving members will be happy to know that they have also added to the hundreds of billions of dollars that DND does not have, when they get posted as well.  Shake your head.  Do you hear anything?


----------



## PMedMoe

jtojtheno said:
			
		

> He is going for ATIS, and it does state on the CF website that the family will be moved if the training exceeds 5 months, so why would this posting be any different?



I don't see that on the CF website.  What I do see is:



> On completion of the BMQ, Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technicians attend Basic Military Occupational Qualification (BOQ) Training at the Canadian
> Forces School of Communications and Electronics (CFSCE) at CFB Kingston, Ontario. The first portion of BOQ training is the Performance Oriented Electronics Training (POET), which takes 28 weeks



and



> The second portion of BOQ training is the ATIS Tech apprentice level 3 training coordinated by CFSTG and thought at CFSCE at CFB Kingston, Ontario. Training takes approximately 20 weeks



So I see a total of 48 weeks in Kingston for training only.  That does not take into account the time he may wait for his courses.  I don't see any training in Borden, but the site may not be up to date.


----------



## jtojtheno

Obviously I know that they can't move every family for a posting of 5 months. But we were also told by 2 different clerks that his Kingston posting would work out to about 2 years.  We have a 2 month old daughter that he's seen twice and missed the birth of.  Only last week were we told that he would only be in Kingston for 9 months, then to Borden. I do not understand that, since it does say the total of 48 weeks on the website.  We know he goes right to Kingston the day after he graduates, however we don't know the official start date of his course at this time.  The Cpl who told me he goes to Borden after Kingston also said he will then go BACK to Kingston.  I will believe ANY of this when it actually happens, because nothing we've been told this far has happened. We are still trying to get his pay straightened out as far as R&Q.  He is still being charged for both even though they have proof of our daughter's birth.  We are now on his benefits but he still pays for these things.. how does that make sense? 

I told the Cpl I spoke with that I want to move to Kingston regardless of whether they help us move, and I was told I am not allowed to do that.  So if they wont move us, we can't do it on our own (she says this will void us of ever getting help from cf to move), and he will continue to not see his daughter.  That is BS as far as I'm concerned, and I will be moving to Kingston regardless. If I it was just me, I wouldn't care so much, but he needs to be bonding with his daughter.  9 months is too long to not see her.  

And please explain to me how it is fair to be so rude to someone who is obviously new to the life of the military and only looking for some support. Maybe you should give YOUR head a shake. or just get off of the forums that are supposed to be there to help people with concerns, not to make them more anxious about what's going on. I was simply stating what is on the site, and if something is likely not to happen, then it should not be posted in writing so that families can get their hopes up.  

And I didn't find the info for being moved under the trade description (obviously), I found it under Relocation Benefits, back when he was first accepted. It is something like 25 weeks course length before a family can be moved.  If this is something is not likely to happen, and people like me who are inquiring about are going to be REAMED into, then it's something that should not be suggested in the first place.


----------



## TimBit

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you seriously think that the CF will move the families of every person who passes through St Jean in a year to their next School of Instruction for a period of 5 months?  If you are watching the news at all, ponder what the Press would say at the hundreds of billions of dollars that DND would have to spend to keep some Privates happy and have their spouses come live with them on two or three postings in their first year.  Do you have any idea of how much it costs to move a family?  Now move them again in five months.  Now do that for several hundred families of Privates graduating from St Jean.  I guess those families of currently serving members will be happy to know that they have also added to the hundreds of billions of dollars that DND does not have, when they get posted as well.  Shake your head.  Do you hear anything?



George: you are rude. I don't know about your family situation, or if you have one, or what your rank is and if you have subordinates in your current job. But if you do have subordinates, and you talk to them this way when they seek clarification, or talk to their spouses that way when they are concerned about their young children, then I think you are rude and not helpful. There. I said it. 

Of course the CF won't pay for everyone's move every five months. Slightly different in the case of a two-year course. And hinting that someone has no brain ? (shake your head - do you hear anything - what else could you mean?) It's just sad.


----------



## aesop081

jtojtheno,

I understand you are a bit anxious but try to relax a little. It easy for someone in your situation to read something and get spun up because they dont have the context to put it in. His posting is restricted as it should be, but like most people in his situation, this will change once, and only once, he arrives in Kingston and reports to work and his course dates are clarified by the training establishment he belongs to.


----------



## jtojtheno

Yes, that is what we've been told, I was initially just wondering what exactly a restricted posting is, because all they told him him was that it's restricted, and didn't explain at all what that means.


----------



## kratz

Moves paid for under government regulations are not inexpensive. Every more had too many factors to mention here, but our last move easily cost the government over $8000 total (moving company, getting us here, cleaning, food, misc expenses). Not to mention the related costs to the military regarding the move.

This is a large factor why his course messages currently read, restricted posting. In part, it is a cost saving measure. If he does not pass his course, who will be responsible to pay/repay the costs to move again?

It is easy to be overwhelmed with information when you are new to the military. Before lashing out or getting upset, take a moment, go for a walk ect...take some time to look at all angles and not just the most obvious one.

The best advice you have been offered so far, is that if you chose to move yourself now, on your own, your husband's move benefits will be affect the next time he is entitled to a paid move.


----------



## meni0n

As per CFIRP manual section 1.4, a restricted move is defined as:

A move to a place of duty to which the Department considers it desirable, or in the public interest, to restrict the move of dependants or Household Goods and Effects or both, until suitable accommodation becomes available.

Link:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/rel-rei/aps-paa-2009/index-eng.asp


----------



## armyvern

jtojtheno said:
			
		

> Obviously I know that they can't move every family for a posting of 5 months. But we were also told by 2 different clerks that his Kingston posting would work out to about 2 years.  We have a 2 month old daughter that he's seen twice and missed the birth of.  Only last week were we told that he would only be in Kingston for 9 months, then to Borden. I do not understand that, since it does say the total of 48 weeks on the website.  We know he goes right to Kingston the day after he graduates, however we don't know the official start date of his course at this time.  The Cpl who told me he goes to Borden after Kingston also said he will then go BACK to Kingston.  I will believe ANY of this when it actually happens, because nothing we've been told this far has happened. We are still trying to get his pay straightened out as far as R&Q.  He is still being charged for both even though they have proof of our daughter's birth.  We are now on his benefits but he still pays for these things.. how does that make sense?
> 
> I told the Cpl I spoke with that I want to move to Kingston regardless of whether they help us move, and I was told I am not allowed to do that.  So if they wont move us, we can't do it on our own (she says this will void us of ever getting help from cf to move), and he will continue to not see his daughter.  That is BS as far as I'm concerned, and I will be moving to Kingston regardless. If I it was just me, I wouldn't care so much, but he needs to be bonding with his daughter.  9 months is too long to not see her.
> 
> And please explain to me how it is fair to be so rude to someone who is obviously new to the life of the military and only looking for some support. Maybe you should give YOUR head a shake. or just get off of the forums that are supposed to be there to help people with concerns, not to make them more anxious about what's going on. I was simply stating what is on the site, and if something is likely not to happen, then it should not be posted in writing so that families can get their hopes up.
> 
> And I didn't find the info for being moved under the trade description (obviously), I found it under Relocation Benefits, back when he was first accepted. It is something like 25 weeks course length before a family can be moved.  If this is something is not likely to happen, and people like me who are inquiring about are going to be REAMED into, then it's something that should not be suggested in the first place.



STOP!!

If you had this tone and attitude when you spoke with the MFRC in Kingston ... I can only guess as to why his CoC in Saint Jean found out about it. Not.

1)  Read the earlier post that states that move of familes with the member is dependant upon whether or not the course last 1 year or more;

2)  Read the post by Moe in which she relates to you the two training periods required for your husband's new MOC qualification (ie: 48 weeks!!);

3) Now, read the other post that states that your husband's restriction will NOT be lifted until he reports to Kingston to the Training establishment that will "own" him.

Understand that NO ONE except Kingston is going to lift his restriction, nor is anyone - especially the taxpayer - going to pay to move you until that restriction is lifted. If your husband's courses are running back to back and starting immediately ... that equals 48 weeks, thus no paid move for you. However, if he has to await training to start, or there is a break between his two training portions, that puts it over 1 year long, AS DETERMINED when he gets TO Kingston and they confirm his loading dates/schedule, THEN they * may* lift his restriction and move his DF&E there provided he has secured accomodations for yourself/children and can receive his furniture and effects into his possession.

You see, there are a lot of "IFs" in the scenario. Every single circumstance is entirely dependant upon his future timetable and individual situations. There is NO "one" answer that the clerk failed to provide your spouse. He probably got different answers from pers who were in different circumstances than he is or whose courses ran back to back or without breaks - or some whose courses were delayed and thus put them over the year benchmark. Simply put, there is no ONE answer. You have to wait until he gets to Kingston, just like everyone else does.

If you choose to move before the restriction is lifted, be prepared to pay for it out of your own pockets.

Oh PS: I just did a 10.5 month long course away from my family and living in the shacks ... because my posting was "restricted" too.


----------



## PMedMoe

If I were the clerk, I would not be speaking to a member's spouse anyway.  It is up to the member to be asking for this information.........when he gets to Kingston.


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If I were the clerk, I would not be speaking to a member's spouse anyway.  It is up to the member to be asking for this information.........when he gets to Kingston.



I'd rather not repeat what I said to the spouse who accompanied her husband into clothing stores Gagetown one day to "babysit" him as he exchanged kit. I kicked out after she wouldn't zip it long enough for him to answer the questions ... she seemed to know all the answers.

In any case, I'm quite sure this member was advised correctly by the clerk in Saint Jean who probably gave him a few of the possible scenarios too.  Then, someone else said "but I got to move mine!!" (only because their courses didn't run back to back and were over the year etc etc) so everyone thinks someone is lying to them.


----------



## jtojtheno

I had that tone only because I was REAMED into for my original post, everyone seem to think that my question is whether or not they will PAY for my move. I honestly don't give a crap if they do or not. I'm moving to be with my family and so that we can be together.  If this screws up a future move, so be it, I'm not making my children suffer for up to 2 years because the military says so.  If they don't want to move us, fine. I already have a place lined up, and I will be moving by September first regardless, so that my 7 year old does not have to switch schools partway through the year.  If the posting was shorter and / or there weren't children involved I wouldn't even care to move at all.  I don't understand why I am being reamed into, however. If you will look at my posts , I am not looking to be moved on the military's dollar. I just wanted an answer about restricted postings. Because I didn't know what it meant. Also, if you read my posts, you will see that I never said I spoke to a clerk. I spoke with 2 different CPls.  No clerk.  Anything referenced to what a clerk said, would have been what he was told and relayed to me. I also stated that I know the restrictions MAY be lifted, and I am fine with that. I only wanted to know what exactly a restricted posting was. And that was answered for me, so why everyone seems to be attacking me for "thinking" I will be moved is a little confusing.  I am not calling anyone a liar, just saying that every time we ask, we get a different answer, which I know is very common, because everyone's situation is different.  I'm not going to go by info from anyone other than the base in Kingston once he gets there.  They will let us know what will happen, and that's all that matters. Not anyone else's experience.


----------



## George Wallace

jtojtheno

You may be advised to rethink your actions, as your actions will reflect on your husband's career and perhaps cause his Release as an Administrative Burden/Problem.  You are not the first spouse you has taken too active a role in a member's career, and be warned, it usually ends with a job Termination.  Theirs, not yours.


----------



## kratz

jtojtheno,

Ask husband about being reamed. You have posted comments on an unofficial site asking questions. Very experienced people have been willing to answer your questions and in some ways using 'kid gloves'.

You were provided more information than your post because your post was not specific enough. If all you wanted to know was what "restricted posting" means. A simple goolge search would have answered your query. Posting the same question here would have provided much the same (with links).


----------



## PMedMoe

Okay, take a deep breath......

I apologize for inferring that you spoke to a clerk.  Who were the Cpls you spoke to then?  Regardless of trade, I would not be speaking to a member's spouse without the member present.  I didn't do it in any of my trades.

Now, regarding the posting, I can understand why you want your family to be moved to be with your spouse.  We've gone from 20 weeks to 48 weeks to two years here.  Not quite sure how that happened.    ???

Your absolute best bet is to wait until he is in Kingston where they will decide whether or not they will lift the restriction.  They _may_ lift it, if he will be there for over a year.  If he goes to Kingston, then to Borden, then back to Kingston, they _may_ post you to Kingston only and he will go on TD or attached posting to Borden.  At any rate, it is up to him to submit the request.

Don't forget, this is only the beginning of his career.  You should be prepared for other separations during his time in the CF.


----------



## armyvern

jtojtheno said:
			
		

> I had that tone only because I was REAMED into for my original post, everyone seem to think that my question is whether or not they will PAY for my move. I honestly don't give a crap if they do or not. I'm moving to be with my family and so that we can be together.  If this screws up a future move, so be it, I'm not making my children suffer for up to 2 years because the military says so.  If they don't want to move us, fine. I already have a place lined up, and I will be moving by September first regardless, so that my 7 year old does not have to switch schools partway through the year.  If the posting was shorter and / or there weren't children involved I wouldn't even care to move at all.  I don't understand why I am being reamed into, however. If you will look at my posts , I am not looking to be moved on the military's dollar. I just wanted an answer about restricted postings. Because I didn't know what it meant. Also, if you read my posts, you will see that I never said I spoke to a clerk. I spoke with 2 different CPls.  No clerk.  Anything referenced to what a clerk said, would have been what he was told and relayed to me. I also stated that I know the restrictions MAY be lifted, and I am fine with that. I only wanted to know what exactly a restricted posting was. And that was answered for me, so why everyone seems to be attacking me for "thinking" I will be moved is a little confusing.  I am not calling anyone a liar, just saying that every time we ask, we get a different answer, which I know is very common, because everyone's situation is different.  I'm not going to go by info from anyone other than the base in Kingston once he gets there.  They will let us know what will happen, and that's all that matters. Not anyone else's experience.



Interesting. My move stayed restricted, and thus I lived in the shacks for 10.5 months, exactly BECAUSE of my children too.

I have 4. For me, getting posted from location X to location Y for 10.5 months with all of them having to switch schools sucked ... especially knowing that in one more year after my course was done (I finished it early as it turns out) that they'd have to pick up and move yet again to location Z and their third school in two years.

No thanks. I opted for my best option ... their stability in not moving twice in a year and a half and having to go through all the requisite turmoil associated with the psychological aspects of those moves and severing old friends and having to start new friendships from scratch.

______________________________

See?? Same reason = different outlook.

YOU have just answered your very own post. To each their own depending upon the circumstances (just as the CF does it too with "restricted" moves).

My question now is: "Why post the question when you apparently have known exactly what you were going to do and when you were going to do it the entire time??"


----------



## jtojtheno

George Wallace said:
			
		

> jtojtheno
> 
> You may be advised to rethink your actions, as your actions will reflect on your husband's career and perhaps cause his Release as an Administrative Burden/Problem.  You are not the first spouse you has taken too active a role in a member's career, and be warned, it usually ends with a job Termination.  Theirs, not yours.



I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "active role",  All I have done is come on a forums site for getting answers and asked for an answer. I'm not exactly sure how it got so out of context and everyone replying seems to think I'm asking things I shouldn't be asking or something.  I'm not trying to cause trouble and didn't mean to offend anyone with my lack of knowledge about the military. A lot of people on here seem like they're looking for people who don't know as much as they do so that they can make them feel inferior.  Again, I apologize, and I don't see how any of this has anything to do with my husbands career being put in the balance. He is a brilliant man who will excel in his trade and was told by the Captain in Kingston that he could have any trade available due to his testing scores.  I doubt that me coming on a forum and asking for opinions is going to jeopardize his career.  





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, take a deep breath......
> 
> I apologize for inferring that you spoke to a clerk.  Who were the Cpls you spoke to then?  Regardless of trade, I would not be speaking to a member's spouse without the member present.  I didn't do it in any of my trades.
> 
> Now, regarding the posting, I can understand why you want your family to be moved to be with your spouse.  We've gone from 20 weeks to 48 weeks to two years here.  Not quite sure how that happened.    ???
> 
> Your absolute best bet is to wait until he is in Kingston where they will decide whether or not they will lift the restriction.  They _may_ lift it, if he will be there for over a year.  If he goes to Kingston, then to Borden, then back to Kingston, they _may_ post you to Kingston only and he will go on TD or attached posting to Borden.  At any rate, it is up to him to submit the request.
> 
> Don't forget, this is only the beginning of his career.  You should be prepared for other separations during his time in the CF.



I spoke to 2 CPls, one in St. Jean and one in Ottawa. The one in St Jean told me one thing and the one in Ottawa told me another.  I did not seek them out, I was called regarding our daughters birth certificate, and in Ottawa the CPl I spoke with, my spouse was present.   I know that it is up to him to make any request, etc. I've never even tried to get involved in that way at all. And the letter that I sent to MFRC, yes, I was at my wits end at that point, because a clerk at St Jean was telling my fiance that we were not going to get any deductions removed from his pay until he got to Kingston. The letter I sent was actually very polite, just asking if this was the usual way of doing things because I didn't understand it.  We kept quiet about the R&Q being deducted up until our daughter was born, but once she was born, it didn't make sense to me that he would still be paying for his rations. That's why I emailed Kingston. The reason it went to his superiors, is because he WAS misinformed about that, TWICE.  I don't know why, I guess someone had their info wrong, maybe a new clerk, whatever. Anyways, it's been cleared up (the CPl we spoke with in Ottawa).  
Now we're just waiting till he gets to Kingston and we can figure out our next move. Like I said, I'm not looking to be moved, I had planned on going anyways. My family is there.  
Oh, and the length of the course thing, I know, it keeps changing, because I'm confused about that as well. It says the total of 48 weeks. But he's being told different, so we don't really know yet.


----------



## PMedMoe

Okay, wait a minute.  You're engaged, but were not legally married or common-law prior to the birth of your daughter?  If so, that's why he was paying R&Q up until then.  As far as it still being deducted, these things take time.  I went to Afghanistan in Nov-Dec last year and did not get all my overseas pay until the end of March.

As far as the posting thing, yes, just wait until he is in Kingston.  As has been stated, every situation is different and they'll have a better idea of how his courses are going to actually go at that time.


----------



## George Wallace

jtojtheno said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "active role",  All I have done is come on a forums site for getting answers and asked for an answer.



This may be considered taking TOO ACTIVE a role in someone else's career:



			
				jtojtheno said:
			
		

> I spoke to 2 CPls, one in St. Jean and one in Ottawa. .............. The letter I sent ....................... That's why I emailed Kingston. ................


----------



## kratz

Though in your mind you may not see how your actions may affect his career in many jobs, not just the military, a spouse's actions/comments can and have had negative effects. Without your child's birth certificate, the military did not know the two of you qualified as common law. Simple as that, the answers you received are most likely based on that little choice of information you did not offer in your first post. This is why taking a step away and allowing a calmer mind is helpful when looking for help. Things like R&Q will get sorted out, it takes time and him doing what needs to be done. In between his normal training. The costs will be retroactive, but it may not be when you think. That is where he has to speak with his clerks.

Again. If you move yourself, at your own cost. When the time comes to move because the military approves it, you may lose many benefits that will add to your costs. Is that worth the few months waiting? At least until you know for certain all the answers you are looking for.


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, wait a minute.  You're engaged, but were not legally married or common-law prior to the birth of your daughter?  If so, that's why he was paying R&Q up until then.  As far as it still being deducted, these things take time.  I went to Afghanistan in Nov-Dec last year and did not get all my overseas pay until the end of March.
> 
> As far as the posting thing, yes, just wait until he is in Kingston.  As has been stated, every situation is different and they'll have a better idea of how his courses are going to actually go at that time.



And, for clarification purposes, IAW the rules, if date of Common Law or marriage occurs AFTER the COS date (at Saint Jean), SE is not authorized. That seems to be the case here (CL date effective the date of the child's birth which occured after his Saint Jean date); thus, the first location that her husband will be posted to where he is actually "CL or married" ON the COS date is Kingston - just as the clerk at Saint Jean said.  Ergo, if he's now getting High Rate SE (SE & Free R&Q) ... I wouldn't be spending that money if I were he as it seems to me that, IAW the DAODs - he is NOT entitled to it or to free R&Q.

In the case of "married service couples" whose CL or marriage date occurs after the COS date - SE is authorized at the Low Rate - IE: Rations and quarters will still be paid by the member, but mil member who is away from the principal residence receives Low Rate SE of 13.00 per day. Been there and done that.

DCBA Aide Memoire

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/rel-rei/aps-paa-2009/chapter-chapitre-11-eng.asp#sec-11-01



> 3.2 Service Couple (SC) Married or Common Law After the Change of Strength (COS) Date
> 
> When the marriage or common law partnership recognition is *after* the COS date, the benefit is limited to the low rate of SA. There is no reimbursement for accommodation or meals. Only one member of the SC may claim SA at any time, while the other possesses the HG&E in their principal residence.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80675/post-770448.html#msg770448


----------



## PMedMoe

Vern, they wouldn't be considered a "married service couple" as she is not in the CF.  But yes, the common-law would not have been in effect until the child was born.  But interesting to note that there is "no reimbursement for accommodation or meals" for a married service couple.  What if they have children?   ???


----------



## Pusser

Let's try to set a few things straight.

A restricted posting is one where the member is not allowed to move their Dependents, Household Goods and Effects (DHG&E) until certain conditions are met.  On some postings, the conditions are never met and so the CF never moves the DHG&E.  This is different from a "Prohibited" posting where the movement of DHG&E will never be approved.  It is up to the Management Authority (i.e. the folks that are paying for all this) to decide whether a postings during training phases are "restricted" or "prohibited."  Read the posting instruction (i.e. the posting message) to see what yours is.  If it's restricted, chances are it can be lifted once the member gets to Kingston.

At this point in the member's career, if a move of DHG&E is approved, it will likely be administered by the Orderly Room.  Contrary to what an earlier poster said, this does not mean a huge difference in benefits.  There is only one benefit where there is a difference between what a member gets from IRP and what he/she gets from the OR (and for that matter the benefit from the OR is usually greater).  Don't sweat this.  If the move is approved, you'll get moved and the Crown pays for it.  In this regard, I would recommend you wait until your husband is in Kingston and in a position to discuss options with his chain of command.  This will just make life easier.  Stepping outside the established process does NOT negate entitlements, but it doesn't make you any friends either.  If you do decide to move on your own, keep all your receipts as you MAY be able to claim them later, if the restriction is lifted.  If the restriction is never lifted and it does come time for the next  posting where you are entitled to move DHG&E, things will get complicated if you are trying to move everything from Kingston instead of where the CF thought you were.  Again, this scenario does not mean you're entitled to nothing, but it will be complicated and you may be somewhat out of pocket as a result (normally the goal of moving in the CF is that the member is not out of pocket for anything).  The best advice is for your husband to seek information from the right people (i.e.  his chain of command and the appropriate supervisor in the OR, not from his buddy in the mess or anyone on this forum).

Just so folks are aware, the average cost of a CF move is $15,000 and we move around 15,000 members (and their families) every year.  This means we spend about $225M annually on moves (not hundreds of billions).  It's a lot of money, but it's actually only about 1% of the total Defence budget.

The people involved in the process are not a bunch of ogres and they do not lie awake at night thinking of ways to screw people over.  Reasonable requests can and will be considered, but if you wish to deviate from the norm, ask BEFORE you do it, wait for the answer and then take heed of the answer before proceeding.

Nobody can tell you that you are not allowed to move.  You can do whatever you like, but be prepared for the fact that the CF may not pay for some of your choices.

Finally, I have to say that I'm somewhat disappointed by the approach some folks have taken to posting on this thread (and others for that matter).   Somebody asked a question.  There was no need for anyone to jump down her throat.  If you don't want to answer the question, then just move on.  Threatening someone that if she rocks the boat too much (which she wasn't) that her husband could be released as an administrative burden is over the top and only causes unwarranted stress in a new member of our CF family.  We're supposed to help each other, not bite the hand that reaches out for assistance.  It takes a hell of a lot to release someone as an administrative burden and asking questions (even a lot of them) doesn't take you even close to that point.   Members have a right to know and leaders have a duty to inform (it's one of those pesky principles of leadership that we teach).


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Vern, they wouldn't be considered a "married service couple" as she is not in the CF.  But yes, the common-law would not have been in effect until the child was born.  But interesting to note that there is "no reimbursement for accommodation or meals" for a married service couple.  What if they have children?   ???



Exactly. For cases where they are NOT married service couples (as here), there is no entitlement to SE (at either the high rate [free R&Q] OR the low rate) if that CL or marriage date occurs AFTER the COS date.

In their case, the CL date would be the date the child was born which occured *after* his report date to Saint Jean; thus, there is NO entitlement to SE High Rate (free R&Q/13.00 per day) or Low Rate (13.00 per day/no free R&Q) IAW the DAODs.

They would not be entitled to SE until his COS date* in Kingston* because he would actually BE CL/married on that COS date. Of course, if she moves to Kingston with him, there is also no entitlement to either. That's why I said ... I hope he doesn't spend it if he is receiving it because I see a "recovery action" occuring from his pay in the future if that's the case.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

jtojtheno,

Please pay attention to what Pusser has posted. If you have any other questions, I'm sure they can be answered by PM to Pusser Get yourself sorted out on this stuff first, then if you need more questions answered, feel free to post again.

For now, this one is done.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## davidsonr_91

I am totally sorry if I should have searched for this topic but they all seem to be really old ones and no one would even see them so I will start a new one even though one was just locked with the same heading.

I am going to Gagetown in July as I did a CT.  I am wondering on the situation in regards to shacks, what are they like, how many people are to a room? Do they still use bunkbeds?  Do they have lockable lockers in the room to store valuable stuff like laptops?  What do you do for fun in Gagetown?  Can you bring a bike, is there a place to lock it up/store it that is secure?  When you are on pretc do you have lots of time to go to the gym?  Do they still include the oxfords in your kit inspection?  What do you do on pretc?  

I was also told that I am not allowed to drive down instead of flying down to Gagetown cause I do not have any leave days and I will be there for quite some time maybe even up to a year on IR so why can't i take my car?  I just want clerification on that ot some smart ass comment like you were told you can't so that's the answer, that's not what i asked.  I am just looking for a few questions answered.

Thanks and I am quite looking forward to this CT unlike lots of the whiners I see on the forums.


----------



## aesop081

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> I was also told that I am not allowed to drive down instead of flying down to Gagetown cause I do not have any leave days



I would say that your travel to Gagetown would take more than 1 day's drive. Where are you traveling from ?




> why can't i take my car?



Because you are only allocated 1 travel day. If it would take longer than that, you must take leave days to cover the difference. If you have zero leave, well, you see where i am going with this........


----------



## davidsonr_91

Thanks for the post buy you answered one of my zillion questions, so your trying to say that no one can tell me anything about gagetown and no one can answer any of my questions.  Wow.


----------



## aesop081

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> Wow.



You know, in  some parts of this country..........it is 2am. You posted your message roughly 3 hours ago ( around 11pm in some parts) so i'm sorry that some people may have a freakin life and need to get some sleep before going to work.

Why dont you take a pill and come back tomorow, we're not slaves to you every querry.


----------



## aesop081

Thanks for posting this 4 times...i wouldnt have noticed it otherwise.

I'm pretty sure i answered your driving question last time too.


----------



## davidsonr_91

I seriously didn't mean to do that my din comp screwed up and kept giving an error screen and telling me to resend. So this was the result


----------



## davidsonr_91

Yes you did but I also asked more then one question plus I was not directing the questions just to you but appreciate the fact you answered one of the many.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> I am totally sorry if I should have searched for this topic but they all seem to be really old ones and no one would even see them so I will start a new one even though one was just locked with the same heading.
> I am trying this again because my other topic was locked for some reason without a reason given as times change and places change so i posted a new topic.
> 
> I am going to Gagetown in July as I did a CT.  I am wondering on the situation in regards to shacks, what are they like, how many people are to a room? Do they still use bunkbeds?  Do they have lockable lockers in the room to store valuable stuff like laptops?  What do you do for fun in Gagetown?  Can you bring a bike, is there a place to lock it up/store it that is secure?  When you are on pretc do you have lots of time to go to the gym?  Do they still include the oxfords in your kit inspection?  What do you do on pretc?
> 
> I was also told that I am not allowed to drive down instead of flying down to Gagetown cause I do not have any leave days and I will be there for quite some time maybe even up to a year on IR so why can't i take my car?  I just want clerification on that ot some smart *** comment like you were told you can't so that's the answer, that's not what i asked.  I am just looking for a few questions answered.
> 
> Thanks and I am quite looking forward to this CT unlike lots of the whiners I see on the forums.



Posting the same question more than once and in different sections of this site is frowned upon by the site moderators and by the terms of agreement of this site....

MILNET.CA MENTOR

Could be up to 4 to a room, yes there are lockable lockers, most shacks have a bike rack outside the building, you will have mandatory PT time (timings to be determined by your PAT Platoon Staff).... for this to do in and around Oromocto, Oromocto Town Site.


----------



## NSDreamer

So I am visiting my girlfriend (who goes to unb) before being course out next week and we were wondering if any old hands from Gagetown might know of a swimming hole near by as the weekend weather is supposedly going to be awesome?

 -NSDreamer


----------



## kincanucks

It is called the Oromocto River.  Find a place to park near it and a swimming you can go.


----------



## vonGarvin

South Branch of the Oromocto River.
Take Broad road out to Geary.  Turn onto the Branch Road, towards the speedway.  About 10 km past the speedway, the road you are on turns into highway 101.  Stay on there for another 10 km.  At the far end of Hoyt, you will come to Queen's County, as depicted by the county sign.  Turn right about 100 m past that onto Sandbrook Road.  (If you turn left there, you will turn onto Enniskillen Road.)  There is a white church IMMEDIATELY past that, on your left.  If you pass the church, you've gone too far.  Simply turn about and head down Sandbrook.  Stay on there.  After about 4 km, it comes to a "Y" junction, turn right.  Stay on there.  The road will turn to gravel, and then to a bridge.  That bridge is over the South Branch of the Oromocto.

A better spot?  Go to South Oromocto Lake.  Take route 101 as above, but keep going past Sandbrook/Enniskillen.  About 3 or 4 km past their, you will come to South Oromocto Lake Road (known by the locals as the South Branch Road).  Stay on there for about 10 km or so.  You will come to an intersection (the first one, really), and turn left.  It will quickly turn into a gravel road.  Stay on it, past all the camps out there.  You will come to a "Y" junction again.  Stay on the right (which is more straight, really).  Follow it for about 300 m or so.  As you come around the corner after 300m, you will be met with an awesome sight of the lake:


----------



## NSDreamer

Thank you kindly, we shall go there tomorrow and picnic! Mmmm excellent. You are both gentleman and scholars, or at least good soldiers of some sort!


----------



## NSDreamer

Alright that was a fail. We kept going on the 101 past it the first time and hit the number 7, got directions and turned around. Apparently, if it's the right road, the sign has been ripped off and there has been a lot of logging roads done into it since you were there. We were going through gravel roads for about 20 minutes, with nothing really managing to match up, before we decided we weren't finding it an headed back past Wirral to Fredericton! Stopped under one of the apparently many covered bridges to wade and have our picnic lunch and headed home. Still fun, but man there is miles an miles of gravel fire (I assume) roads out there....

 Thanks anyway, next time we'll have better luck I'm sure! One day left before I head back to NS (Leave on Monday).

 Woo!

(PS we tried for the lake)


----------



## GAP

While I think the directions were reasonably clear, there's a whole lot of difference between reading them and following them....

example: I drove from Winnipeg to N.B., got to traffic circle at Port Elgin, circled it twice, went into town and phone....where do I go....oh, just come up five miles....back to traffic circle, two more circuits, go back to phone.....which way is up?..... ;D  (that's how they give directions down there....many, many arguments with my wife about directions over the years, until I finally gave up....A guy's gotta know when he's beat!!)  ;D


----------



## armyvern

GAP said:
			
		

> While I think the directions were reasonably clear, there's a whole lot of difference between reading them and following them....
> 
> example: I drove from Winnipeg to N.B., got to traffic circle at Port Elgin, circled it twice, went into town and phone....where do I go....oh, just come up five miles....back to traffic circle, two more circuits, go back to phone.....which way is up?..... ;D  (that's how they give directions down there....many, many arguments with my wife about directions over the years, until I finally gave up....A guy's gotta know when he's beat!!)  ;D



Yet, eerily I could find the joint and I'm not even related!!

And, I believe the directions were "just head on up 5 miles" (in true east coast form). Heading on up infers "straight" and when utilized in conjunction with a traffic circle means "exit at 12 o'clock".  

 >


----------



## vonGarvin

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Alright that was a fail. We kept going on the 101 past it the first time and hit the number 7, got directions and turned around. Apparently, if it's the right road, the sign has been ripped off and there has been a lot of logging roads done into it since you were there. We were going through gravel roads for about 20 minutes, with nothing really managing to match up, before we decided we weren't finding it an headed back past Wirral to Fredericton! Stopped under one of the apparently many covered bridges to wade and have our picnic lunch and headed home. Still fun, but man there is miles an miles of gravel fire (I assume) roads out there....
> 
> Thanks anyway, next time we'll have better luck I'm sure! One day left before I head back to NS (Leave on Monday).
> 
> Woo!
> 
> (PS we tried for the lake)


Hey, sorry you missed it.  But I was just out there, so I guess it's more intuition.  But, if nothing else, the drive down that way is awesome (I drove it today).  
Anyway, Here is the view at the turn onto South Oromocto Lake Road.
Here  is the drive in to the lake.
Anyway, yes, there are many covered bridges out there.  But, again, the locals all know how to get there.  Being a local out there, I learned how to get there by "turning at this rock" or "veering right at that tree", etc.


----------



## armyvern

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry you missed it.  But I was just out there, so I guess it's more intuition.  But, if nothing else, the drive down that way is awesome (I drove it today).
> Anyway, Here is the view at the turn onto South Oromocto Lake Road.
> Here  is the drive in to the lake.
> Anyway, yes, there are many covered bridges out there.  But, again, the locals all know how to get there.  Being a local out there, I learned how to get there by "turning at this rock" or "veering right at that tree", etc.



And 1/2 way to Maine. You must be a local if you even know that South Oromocto Lake exists. I skinny dipped there once - at least.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And 1/2 way to Maine. You must be a local if you even know that South Oromocto Lake exists.* I skinny dipped there once - at least.*


Yeah yeah...without pictures, how are we to believe you?   >


----------



## armyvern

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah...without pictures, how are we to believe you?   >



I would, but it was 1986 & thus I was only 17. Nice try though.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I would, but it was 1986 & thus I was only 17. Nice try though.


----------



## NSDreamer

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Drove by that road three times....stupid stupid stupid. You know, we probably drove past each other. I guess we're going to have to go there again tomorrow! Heh heh. No the road we took was just past the Wirral County sign heaing towards the #7 and I'm pretty sure it was just dirt fire roads. We were heading back and nearly got run over by what appeared to be a monster truck  : 

 Anyway thank you for the image Vern Bwahaha, I wonder if I can convince my Lady to do the same  >


----------



## vonGarvin

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Drove by that road three times....stupid stupid stupid. You know, we probably drove past each other. I guess we're going to have to go there again tomorrow! Heh heh. No the road we took was just past the Wirral County sign heaing towards the #7 and I'm pretty sure it was just dirt fire roads. We were heading back and nearly got run over by what appeared to be a monster truck  :
> 
> Anyway thank you for the image Vern Bwahaha, I wonder if I can convince my Lady to do the same  >


When you hit the sign for Wirral (the "local service district") and turned immediately, you were on the Sand Brook road.  The turn for South Oromocto Lake road is the second one after that one.  
Anyway, Enjoy it tomorrow, and remember to take pics.  (No, not being a smart-ass: there are great views down there)

cheers!


----------



## McG

My I suggest a radical new technology to assist in this problem?  It is called "the map" and you can find it in a number of places on the internet with varying levels of detail.


----------



## NSDreamer

Bah her photo's are all too high in size for posting, she'll resize them later tonight and I'll put some up.

 Maps eh? I've not yet done Topography at my basic, and I was always told to wait until my instructers taught me how to do something before trying myself  


			
				MCG said:
			
		

> My I suggest a radical new technology to assist in this problem?  It is called "the map" and you can find it in a number of places on the internet with varying levels of detail.


----------



## NSDreamer

here are some resized photo's!


----------



## Thrones

I appologize if this has already been discussed. I've searched over the last few days and haven't been able to find anything regarding this situation. If there is a thread already, please point me in the right direction.

My husband graduates BMQ on July 22nd, and is being posted to Gagetown for the rest of his training (SQ+Trade). We (his son and I) are currently in Halifax. We had assumed that once he was in Gagetown that it would be a lot easier for him to come home on weekends. While that is true in theory, we don't have a car. Busses and trains only leave at certain times which would prevent him from getting home until about supper on Saturdays, and plane tickets are ridiculous. It had been mentioned, long ago, that if he was in the same place for more than 6 months for training, that it may be possible to have his family moved to be with him while he is there. Is this true? If it is true, does anyone know how it works? Would the move be paid, would it just be to the area or to an RHU? Who would we need to talk to get the wheels in motion?

If this is a possibility, I am a little iffy on packing everything up then possibly having to do it all again when his training is done for his real posting. But with the way things are going right now, I think we would all be better off if we could be together.

Oh, and during SQ and Trades, are their evenings free or is it the same as basic and they have to stay on base until their weekends? 

Thank you


----------



## 2010newbie

Try this thread and see if answers some of your questions:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/91413.0.html


----------



## Thrones

Thank you so much! Answered almost all of my questions, except for the RHU one. But, I don't think it matters as I don't believe we're going to qualify for this unless he has a fair amount of space between courses.

Again, thank you.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Hey all,

Just switched over to combat engineer from NESOP and leave in a couple weeks for Gagetown. Was wondering how the shacks are and what PAT life is like over there. My chief at fleet school said combat arms trades have to live in shacks for 4 years, wanted to confirm if that was true or not. 

I keep hearing things about the sapper indoc on the course and its making me nervous, haha.

Thanks,

Ebm.


----------



## exabedtech

4 years?!?  lol  often units will want the single new in the army guys to spend a year in the shacks, but 4 is pretty over the top and i've been in 6 or 7 different combat arms units.  Then again, you're not a new guy, so I really doubt they'd tell you to stay in the shacks at all once you're done your training


----------



## Eye In The Sky

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just switched over to combat engineer from NESOP and leave in a couple weeks for Gagetown. Was wondering how the shacks are and what PAT life is like over there. My chief at fleet school said combat arms trades have to live in shacks for 4 years, wanted to confirm if that was true or not.
> 
> I keep hearing things about the sapper indoc on the course and its making me nervous, haha.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ebm.



Alot of people don't like Gtown;  I always have and will.

There was new shacks going up, but not sure if troops are in them yet.  

Maybe NLFD Sapper or someone will be by and can say where the CFSME troops are currently staying. 

Hope you're doing pushups, chin ups and situps (or whatever the Engr's are doing these days to beast improve their new troops PT.   >


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Every course, posting or attachment is the same.

What is the same, is that every one is different.

Unless the person reading this, and answering it, is your actual Course Warrant, no one can tell you anything factual.

You've been in long enough to realize that nothing is guaranteed.

Bottom line is, is that nothing is guaranteed, but you already know that.

You're going to do what your told, or your going to get out and quit wasting our time.

Sucks, but that's the bottom line.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just switched over to combat engineer from NESOP and leave in a couple weeks for Gagetown. Was wondering how the shacks are and what PAT life is like over there. My chief at fleet school said combat arms trades have to live in shacks for 4 years, wanted to confirm if that was true or not.
> 
> I keep hearing things about the sapper indoc on the course and its making me nervous, haha.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ebm.



Never heard about the 4 year rule.......





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Alot of people don't like Gtown;  I always have and will.
> 
> There was new shacks going up, but not sure if troops are in them yet.
> 
> Maybe NLFD Sapper or someone will be by and can say where the CFSME troops are currently staying.
> 
> Hope you're doing pushups, chin ups and situps (or whatever the Engr's are doing these days to beast improve their new troops PT.   >



PAT's for the most part are staying in the H-Lines with either 4, 6 or 8 per room IIRC. More than likely you will be tasked out as needed.

While on course you will be again in the H-lines, and CB'ed for the first 4 weeks IIRC in which you will work on kit and quarters in addition to all the normal course material

EITS, the new shacks vary on who stays there... generally those on basic and intermediate trades courses will not stay there.... I stayed there on my 6A's and as incremental staff...


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Yeah i think it was the chiefs way of trying to scare me. I know its going to be way different from Navy life obviously but thats the reason i chose it.. I started doing crossfit a month ago to get back in shape, was hoping id have time on pat to workout and do my thing before course. I wont give up regardless even if im throwing up and running.

Ebm.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Be ready for lots of "picking (heavy) stuff up and putting it down" 

 ;D


----------



## GAP

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Be ready for lots of "picking (heavy) stuff up and putting it down"
> 
> ;D



Ah.....Easy smeesy.....the killer is all the time in between the two actions..... ;D


----------



## armyvern

GAP said:
			
		

> Ah.....Easy smeesy.....the killer is all the time in between the two actions..... ;D



Depends how long it takes them to get the 5km loop done.  8)


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Be ready for lots of "picking (heavy) stuff up and putting it down"
> 
> ;D



Haha yeah I was told to expect a lot of confirmation of combat knowledge on the course.  ^-^


----------



## Pusser

The best thing about Gagetown is that Fredericton is only 15 miles away....


----------



## aesop081

Pusser said:
			
		

> The best thing about Gagetown is that Fredericton is only 15 miles away....



That's not much of a selling point.........


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Pusser said:
			
		

> The best thing about Gagetown is that Fredericton is only 15 miles away....



Mommy, what's a "mile"?


----------



## GAP

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Mommy, what's a "mile"?



A Kilometer plus a few extra steps....


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Do they let you pick where you get posted or is it a "you can suggest where you want to go" thing.  Also wanted to know the difference between being in 1 or 2 CER or 4 ESR when it comes to duties.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Do they let you pick where you get posted



Yes, actually the Career Manager invites you to his house, and following a 7 course meal, you will discuss your posting over a cigar and brandy.   ;D


(I wasn't sure if that was actually a serious question from someone who is a VOT...)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Do they let you pick where you get posted or is it a "you can suggest where you want to go" thing.  Also wanted to know the difference between being in 1 or 2 CER or 4 ESR when it comes to duties.



Well for 4 ESR its Eat Sleep and Rest.......


Seriously 4 ESR is busier than a one legged man at an a$s kicking contest as they support the whole CTC wrt Engineer tasks.....


----------



## aesop081

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Do they let you pick where you get posted



I am sure you already know the answer to that.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I am sure you already know the answer to that.


Lol yeah, was worth a shot.

Ty on the info about 4 ESR


----------



## Pusser

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That's not much of a selling point.........



Everything is relative.  Even an outhouse can be appealing - if you're being chased by an angry, hungry bear.


----------



## btwnthe00

Hey guys I'm in the same boat as the op does any 1 have any info on getting to base from moncton i tried acadian buslines but they are on strike or some shit so no dice also any links to a map of the base preferably with CFSME buildings labelled and a contact number for RQSS. yes i have tried searching Google and found nothing also my releasing unit is useless and hasn't told me anything. also any more info about pat life and the first month or so of the course like course content 
thanks


----------



## aesop081

Building J-10, right by the parade square.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

btwnthe00 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm in the same boat as the op does any 1 have any info on getting to base from moncton i tried acadian buslines but they are on strike or some crap so no dice also any links to a map of the base preferably with CFSME buildings labelled and a contact number for RQSS. yes i have tried searching Google and found nothing also my releasing unit is useless and hasn't told me anything. also any more info about pat life and the first month or so of the course like course content
> thanks





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Building J-10, right by the parade square.



Can't miss it....only one with a Dozer sitting in the front yard.....


----------



## blacktriangle

Pusser said:
			
		

> The best thing about Gagetown is that Fredericton is only 15 miles away....



I remember there being a lot of single young females. The great part was that lots of them actually wanted to talk to me, but the bad part was that they live in New Brunswick. 

In my opinion...Gagetown: great to visit, I'll go any day of the week. With that said, wouldn't want to live there. Thankfully there seem to be lots of good old east coasters that jump at postings there. At least from what I have seen.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Spectrum said:
			
		

> I remember there being a lot of single young females. The great part was that lots of them actually wanted to talk to me



Because you were a ticket out...


----------



## Snaketnk

A lot of guys can't figure that out until after two marriages and declaring bankruptcy... 

Seriously, be really careful around here, there's a lot of women out there to scam, or accuse you of illegal things. be wary.


----------



## Pusser

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> A lot of guys can't figure that out until after two marriages and declaring bankruptcy...
> 
> Seriously, be really careful around here, there's a lot of women out there to scam, or accuse you of illegal things. be wary.



This is not unique to Gagetown.  It happens everywhere there is a military base, especially the more remote ones.


----------



## PuckChaser

There is no wireless internet available on base except for a few wired archaic computers at the JRs. Mess food is alright, but be prepared for long lines and not enough of the good stuff to go around.


----------



## Hurricane

You will luck out with 2x universities in Fredericton for the ladies situation. If you enjoy motorsports, Speedway 660 is a stones throw away in Geary and runs everything from Redneck Enduro races to Prostock (occasionally featuring ex NASCAR drivers). The shacks you stay in are nothing special, the usual cold war era shacks under repaired and over used. The main thing I recommend about Gagetown is to bring a car. You will need to pack a lunch just to go to the canex if you don't.


----------



## Propat90

I'm about 99% sure I have probably posted in the wrong subject, so before all of you key board warriors come out and lash me, I Apologize. I'm not the greatest navigation through the Internet. Anyways I've searched and found nothing on the forums about who actually (Businesses) honor the Canex plan in Fredericton. I've called the Canex, no answer and there isn't any info on line. So I'm just curious, thanks'


----------



## marinemech

I know Canex has something worked out with OK Tire on Saint Mary's


----------



## Arty39

They have a sign of the partners in the store. I know for sure savages bike shop, Fredericton Outfitters, ok tire. But there is like 4 others.


----------



## jollyjacktar

You'll need to call the Canex when they're open for business.  Each outlet will be unique to some degree with their respective cities.  OK Tire is a common business across the country, but there "should" be several local business in Fredericton/Oromocto that will have arrangements between them and the Canex such as Jewlers, or Bike Shops etc.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Go to the Canex web site. Registerand you'll be able to see who  takes part in the program. It also doesn't hurt to just ask the retailer if they have a military or Veteran discount. 



Get your CF 1 card, pretty soon it'll be the only authorized ID for the CF :sarcasm:


----------



## kellar16

almost done my time at CFLRS and my next posting is gagetown for EGS Tech, my course doesn't start till September 2017. Basically I'm just curious what the living quarters are like in gagetown because I've heard we have to live on base for the first year, what are they like, can we have tvs and play stations and what not?


----------



## mariomike

kellar16 said:
			
		

> Basically I'm just curious what the living quarters are like in gagetown because I've heard we have to live on base for the first year, what are they like, can we have tvs and play stations and what not?



For reference, perhaps Gagetown is ready for a merge,

Questions about gagetown
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124283/post-1457769/topicseen.html#new

few questions about CFB Gagetown  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104121.25.html
2 pages.

Have you recently been at CFB Gagetown ??? - ADVICE PLEASE  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/78298.25
2 pages.

Gagetown
http://army.ca/forums/threads/94653.0

Fishing In Gagetown  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25621.0

Gagetown Travel Info?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/42042.0

Internet in the Gagetown shacks?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/91158.0

etc...

Gagetown
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+gagetown&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=dgLzV_zhEcKC8QeZ0bngAQ&gws_rd=ssl#


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Old post but just in case someone else has the same question and comes across this.

You'll be shacked in a room with other engineer trades including combat engineers. The building you're in also houses arty and armored crewmen pats. 

The downside to this is you will be on the same PAT as a cbt arms trade so expect to be treated like it. CFSME Pat is where dreams go to die although the staff that was there when I left were really great guys. Mcpl Forget, Mcpl Leduc, Mcpl Thabone, and Warrant Snook. Not sure if they are still there. There are some taskings and you will have full inspections if you're in shacks.


----------



## Mikisew01

So I am looking to my future medical release from the Regular Force and was wondering what the appetite for a gaming store would be if placed in the Oromocto area.  It would supply Games Workshop, Magic: The Gathering, and a variety of other wargaming and hobby supplies.  I think the closest one of this type is in Fredericton (Gamezilla) so was thinking our military population would like one closer.


----------



## runormal

Mikisew01 said:
			
		

> So I am looking to my future medical release from the Regular Force and was wondering what the appetite for a gaming store would be if placed in the Oromocto area.  It would supply Games Workshop, Magic: The Gathering, and a variety of other wargaming and hobby supplies.  I think the closest one of this type is in Fredericton (Gamezilla) so was thinking our military population would like one closer.



What advantage do you have over buying something online?


----------



## Underway

runormal said:
			
		

> What advantage do you have over buying something online?



The main advantage a gaming store has is that it's a place to go and game.  Many ppl support their FNGS because of the events that they do and the community they build.  MTG is a perfect example.  You can order all the cards you want online but going into the store is where you generally play the tournaments.

But it is a hard row to hoe.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Is possible to keep your wargaming hobby if youre in the CAF? Im still deciding if i should sell off my entire collection before I eventually join. Is there a sizeable wargaming community within the CAF?


----------



## Mikisew01

A high population of gamers for these type of games are military. In Wainwright the store there is about 50 percent military customer base.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Is possible to keep your wargaming hobby if youre in the CAF? Im still deciding if i should sell off my entire collection before I eventually join. Is there a sizeable wargaming community within the CAF?



There are a lot of Magic-playing, Catan collecting, D&D addicted, Risk-loving and  other various devoted board-game (war-gaming and otherwise) aficionados in the CAF. You’ll probably be quite surprised if that’s your thing. CAF has a very diverse population who enjoy many varied hobbies.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Makes sense that military people are also wargamers. I have a lot of wh40k minis to move in case i bring them. Probably store them somewhere until i get a permanent posting then i can bring them over?


----------



## Chad.wiseman

Heading to Gagetown in a few weeks for dp1.  Curious if there’s any access to public wifi on base?


----------



## mariomike

Chad.wiseman said:
			
		

> Heading to Gagetown in a few weeks for dp1.  Curious if there’s any access to public wifi on base?



Wi-Fi upgrade at CFB Gagetown
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA2y5SWhymo


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Chad.wiseman said:
			
		

> Heading to Gagetown in a few weeks for dp1.  Curious if there’s any access to public wifi on base?



Think there is at the Martime Club.

McDonalds and Tim Hortons in Oromocto do too...


----------



## Jarnhamar

Some guys said it took weeks and weeks for wifi to be connected in the shacks and by the time it was ready they were heading home.

Kitchen was horrible. Food was poor and they routinely ran out of main course meals. Which is weird because they generally know exactly how many people to cook for since it's a training base.

Gym was overrun with children and teenagers.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Is possible to keep your wargaming hobby if youre in the CAF? Im still deciding if i should sell off my entire collection before I eventually join. Is there a sizeable wargaming community within the CAF?



Gagetown had a gaming club that met on Thursdays when I was there. There is also Gamezilla in fredericton for 40k/aos, etc. Its a good community and the people are nice enough.


----------



## saab122

Hello all,

Does anyone have a telephone number for the front desk at D-59 (the accommodations desk) at CFB Gagetown?

Your help greatly appreciated.


----------

